# DefTank letzter Idiot im Spiel ... -.-



## mumba (28. November 2007)

wieso ist der def tank der letzte idiot im spiel ... ? jede klasse kann sich über pvp imba equip farmen ohne aufwand, jede klasse kann sich imba equip im AH kaufen ohne aufwand, jede klasse kann sich umengen an gold erfarmen, ohne viel aufwand, der def tank hat am meisten repkosten, levelt am schwierigsten, farmt am wenigsten und am langsamsten, bekommt imba items nur in den raid inis ab 10 mann ... dann regt sich jeder auf wieso es so wenige deffs gibt und was macht blizzard, statt es dem warri tank zu vereinfachen, führen die ne neue tankklasse ein ... usw und sofort -.- was meint ihr dazu?


----------



## NgP.Brot (28. November 2007)

Um den Post zusammenzufassen: *Whine*

Es gibt nicht umsonst die Möglichkeit des Umskillens. Spiel halt nur Deftank, wenn dus brauchst T_T.


----------



## SeRuM (28. November 2007)

ich glaube nicht ,dass holy prieste rund paladine etc schneller farmen.
und wenns dir neichtgefällt:
-skill um
-spiel ne andre Klasse
-L2P


----------



## Messino (28. November 2007)

da ist was dran und umskillen lol vor jeder ini schnell umskillen etwas teuer ne

und als deff krieger leveln oh ne das dauert zu lange


----------



## Rhenvar (28. November 2007)

NgP.Brot schrieb:


> Um den Post zusammenzufassen: *Whine*
> 
> Es gibt nicht umsonst die Möglichkeit des Umskillens. Spiel halt nur Deftank, wenn dus brauchst T_T.


mh nich teuer überhaupt nich.
dan besteht deine dmg-zeit darin wärend du nich deff bist das gold zu farmen fürs umskillen...na toll


----------



## Whitepeach (28. November 2007)

> jede klasse kann sich imba equip im AH kaufen ohne aufwand



Skill zum Shoppen .. nice ^^

Bist du eigentlich der gleiche "letzte Idiot" wie sämtliche auf Heal geskillte Klassen?
Armer kleiner Wicht, so alleine bist du nicht!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Headhunter666 (28. November 2007)

Spiel selber schon seit anfang an nen Defftank und sag mal dayli quests kannst alle alleine ohne probs machen dauert halt ein bischen länger als mit ner dd klasse.

Und deffitems bekommst mal auf heroic auch schon ein paar brauchbare her.
Is auch gut das du keine deff sachen bei Arena bekommst weil wenn sich jeder nobb der einen 70ger hat mal in 2 wochen full quipten kann und dann keinen plan in den innis hat hats auch keinen sinn


----------



## Portugues (28. November 2007)

Tja das kann ich nur bestätigen

man schaue alleine nur die Plattenrezepte die es für Paladine (Paladosen^^)
im AH gibt.

Ich höre nur was von umskillen, auch wenn ich die ganze Woche off bin und mir ein
super offset zusammenfarme und ich am WE umskille auf deff hab ich immer noch das
gleiche Deffset wie vorher weil es einfach nichts gescheites gibt ausser in raids.

Und von der schlechten droprate wollen wir garnicht sprechen...


----------



## Ordimir (28. November 2007)

> wieso ist der def tank der letzte idiot im spiel ... ? jede klasse kann sich über pvp imba equip farmen ohne aufwand, jede klasse kann sich imba equip im AH kaufen ohne aufwand, jede klasse kann sich umengen an gold erfarmen, ohne viel aufwand, der def tank hat am meisten repkosten, levelt am schwierigsten, farmt am wenigsten und am langsamsten, bekommt imba items nur in den raid inis ab 10 mann ... dann regt sich jeder auf wieso es so wenige deffs gibt und was macht blizzard, statt es dem warri tank zu vereinfachen, führen die ne neue tankklasse ein ... usw und sofort -.- was meint ihr dazu?



omg ich meine wenn man nen Tank spielt und den auf deff skillt ist es einen ja wohl klar das man nicht gut lvln kann und auch nicht grade der Kracher aufm BG ist.Wenn man schnell lvln will kann man sich als DD (Furor/waffen) skillen und auf lvl 69/70 um skillen auf Deff 





> Es gibt nicht umsonst die Möglichkeit des Umskillens. Spiel halt nur Deftank, wenn dus brauchst T_T.



Wird auf Dauer sehr teuer.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gargaron (Gul'dan) (28. November 2007)

Zum Leveln skillt man auf Offensiv, oder man macht sich eine Mischskillung.
Der Def-Tree ist eine PvE-Skillung, also beschwer dich nicht dass du im PvP nichts reißt. Außerdem kenne ich keine PvP-Items mit Verteidigungswertung oder Blockwertung, also was willst du mit dem Zeug...
Was die Items angeht: In jedem Raid den ich kenne werden die Deftanks zuerst ausgestattet, alle anderen Klassen müssen beim Loot zurückstecken bis die Deftanks anständiges Equip haben.

Also, ich nehme etwas Käse zum Whine...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mumba (28. November 2007)

also die leute, welche hier was von whinen schreiben, sind die, die immer im channel whinen, weil sie keine def tank finden für ihr heroversuche  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Daroon13 (28. November 2007)

EYYY an alle deff tanks die net schnell farmen können erlernt euch ein farm BERUF wehsentlich einfacher  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alexeas (28. November 2007)

/signed
Meinen Pal muss ich auch umskillen bevor ich farmen will. Holy-Schutz Pals rocken die Mobs halt nicht so ;-) Auch nicht nach Patch 2.3


----------



## Dalmus (28. November 2007)

mumba schrieb:


> also die leute, welche hier was von whinen schreiben, sind die, die immer im channel whinen, weil sie keine def tank finden für ihr heroversuche
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



So schaut's aus.
Während unsereins stundenlang nach nem Tank suchen muß, hast Du nach dem Einloggen direkt die freie Auswahl.
Und Du glaubst ernsthaft, daß der Def der Idiot im Spiel ist? Aha...


----------



## The Holy Paladin (28. November 2007)

> bekommt imba items nur in den raid inis ab 10 mann



Bevor ich das vergesse Tanks und insbesondere der MT bekommt in der Regel immer zuerst den Loot eines neuen Bosses,weil sein EQ einfach sehr wichtig für den Raid ist. Also so arm ist man als MT zB nicht dran.
Noch dazu findet man eig. immer sehr sehr schnell ne Gruppe - für welche Ini (entsprechendes EQ vorrausgesetzt) auch immer.

MfG The Holy Paladin


----------



## WThor (28. November 2007)

Dalmus schrieb:


> So schaut's aus.
> Während unsereins stundenlang nach nem Tank suchen muß, hast Du nach dem Einloggen direkt die freie Auswahl.
> Und Du glaubst ernsthaft, daß der Def der Idiot im Spiel ist? Aha...



Dalamus bekommt meine Trophäe für die Antwort des Tages  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Mit PVP ist in der Tat natürlich nicht so prickelig, dass man sich da nix holen kann.
Zumindest der Heildruide hat´s da allerdings auch schwer im PVE mit dem PVP Equip - um gut in die Raids starten zu können. 
Und sobald der Def im Raid ist tankt er, da dürfen sich dann gleich mal alle anderen hinten anstellen bei den Items üblicherweise.
Such dir nen Raid und/oder ne feste Instanzgruppe, dann biste alles andere als der Depp vom Dienst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Def ist halt ne Instanzskillung, kann man machen nix.
Wenn du wirklich was farmen musst (ich als Heiler arbeite faulerweise über die Dailies und kaufe einfach) schnapp dir nen Healschammi und/oder sonst wen aus der Gilde - der freut sich auch, nicht alleine kloppen zu müssen und seinem Tank sollte man ja gerne helfen wollen.


----------



## fabdiem (28. November 2007)

ganz einfach skill den defftank auf einen offtank um

fertig is der tank der schnell levelt, farmt, und tolle gegenstände bekommt

wenn jetz jmd sagt ein offtank kann nicht tanken
dann bedenke er das wenn ein offtank nicht tanken kann der spieler der hinter dem char sitzt einfach nur zu doof ist

krieger sind zum tanken da und nicht zum damage machen!


----------



## Schlagetot (28. November 2007)

Also ich habe defkrieger und Heilpriester. Und als Krieger ist es Farm und Questtchnisch noch ziemlich chiilig im Vergleich zum Priester. 
Andereseits kann man Heiler auch im PvP brauchen, deftank aber net. So haben beide ihre Vor und Nachteile. 
Wo ich jedoch recht geben muss ist, das z.B. ein Feraldruide zwischen tanken und Dmg besser hin und herschalten kann (Bär und Katze). Somit kann er im pve tanken im pvp aber auch dmg machen. Es gibt schon ein ungleichgweicht, aber der def-Krieger steht nicht an letzter Stelle.
Schuld ist das teure umskillen denke ich. Ich als Krieger der tanken und pvp mag ärgere mich ja auch über die Kosten.


----------



## Alipius (28. November 2007)

als deff biste nun mal kein dd sondern sollst viel dmg aushalten, aber mit ner vernünftigen 2 hand kannste auch ganz shcöne crits raushauen, und nach deinem equip zu urteilen wird es ja wohl kein prob sien wenn du in ner kara runde mal nen bishcen off gear abstaubst

außerdem wer 2 dunkelmondkarten besitzt der hat meiner ansicht nach auch genug zeit einen dd twink zum g famren hochzuziehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



und mal ganz im ersnt dass ist doch dass coole an WoW dass du die einzelnen klassen/skillungen kombinieren musst um die gemeinsamen ziele zu erreichen, wenn du als deff auhc noch fetten dmg raushauen würdest, wofür gäbe es dann andere meeles?!


----------



## Gias (28. November 2007)

Selbst Furor find ich fürs mob grinden suboptimal...
hab mal beim freund austesten können der macht ja alle 4mobs oder so ne essens-pause hp-reggen
fast wie ein mage -nur das er nicht soviel dmg macht...
habs entsprechend bei meinem eigenen krieger nur bis lvl 30 geschafft


----------



## Dragonsdeath (28. November 2007)

tja ganz klar wenn du meinst das dein potential beim deff warri nicht zum vorschein kommt dann spiel ne dd klasse!
ich mein wenn man nen deff warri spielt, dann muss man auch damit rechnen das man im dmg meter net ganz oben steht oder aufm BG nix reisst oda beim lvln länger braucht als en dd, aber wayne dafür hast du die beste Auswahl um in ne ini mit zu kommen, da, wie du schon sagtest deff warries immer gesucht sind.
Ich spiel selber en warri und wenn ich on komme bekomme ich meisten so um die 10-20 whispers ob ich mit in die und die ini will oda ob ich vllt dort tanken.
Also ganz klares Fazit: Wenn du dmg machen willst dann spiel nen hexer oda mage oda rogue.
Wenn du von Bossen aufs Maul kriegen willst bis dem Boss die Puste ausgeht, dann spiel nen tank und wenn du ganz guten schaden amchen willst ohne viel arbeit spiel nen hunter xD (nix gegen hunter ich lieb hunter^^)

MFG Dragonsdeath


----------



## Achereto (28. November 2007)

The schrieb:


> Bevor ich das vergesse Tanks und insbesondere der MT bekommt in der Regel immer zuerst den Loot eines neuen Bosses,weil sein EQ einfach sehr wichtig für den Raid ist. Also so arm ist man als MT zB nicht dran.
> Noch dazu findet man eig. immer sehr sehr schnell ne Gruppe - für welche Ini (entsprechendes EQ vorrausgesetzt) auch immer.
> 
> MfG The Holy Paladin


Deine erste Behauptung ist schlichtweg falsch. Die Ausrüstung jedes einzelnen im raid ist genau gleich wichtig. Wenn DD keinen Schaden machen, ist bspw. der Enragetimer irgendwann abgelaufen oder die heiler sind oom. Von daher sollte immer derjenige als erstes die Items bekommen, für den das Item das größte Update wär. Schließlich werden ja nicht die Leute explizit ausgerüstet, sondern der Raid rüstet sich aus und deshalb gehen die items dort hin, wo sie den größten Fortschritt für den Raid bedeuten. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Taherabas (28. November 2007)

Der größte Teil der Def-Krieger hat einen festen Gildenplatz und auch Raidplatz, weil es Solo relativ wenig Sinn macht einen Def-Krieger zu spielen.
Ein Def-Krieger ist wichtig für erfolgreiches Gruppenspiel in Raids, deshalb wird er auch von guten Gilden intern immer unterstützt, Quest- und Farmtechnisch.
Das ist auch ein Grund warum oft mehr oder weniger erfolglos Def-Krieger für Random-Gruppen gefunden werden.
Off-Krieger sind auch fähig zu tanken wenn der Krieger sein Handwerk versteht.
In Instanzen findet man auch ohne Probleme genug brauchbares Tank-Zeug wenn man weiß worauf es ankommt.
Ich bin selber Def-Tank und das aus Leidenschaft.
Und zum Thema umskillen: Man sollte sich im klaren sein was man will, entweder PVE oder PVP, Mischskillungen sind nie sinnvoll.
An alle Def-Tanks die sich immer nur beschweren, sucht euch ne neue Gilde, die sich gegenseitig hilft und sich gegenseitig unterstützt, das macht mehr Spaß und bringt mit Sicherheit erfolge.
So long ....


----------



## Stoneblood (28. November 2007)

wieso idiot? ganze raidgruppen sind von dir abhängig und zum lvln skillste halt auf off oder fury... alle non -70 instanzen kannste auch als off-krieger ohne probleme tanken...


----------



## Loxin (28. November 2007)

naja es ist schon schwer als def von anfang an zu spielen ich kenn einen der hat das gemacht bzw macht es gerade noch und er sagt das es nicht gerade angenehmist so weing dmg zu machen.

zum glück spiele ich keinen tank 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

ps: blizzard lönnte dar vielleicht was änderen. nur wann so das bitte kommen?


----------



## Xondor (28. November 2007)

Umskillen und andere klassen in 5 sek töten.
ect ect ect

Wenn du nichtmal mit einen Krieger im PVP zurechtkommst dann geh weg und such dir n anderes spiel.


----------



## Lerai (28. November 2007)

da is was dran, das mit dme leveln ist kein argument, solange skillt man halt um, aber fast alle anderen klassen, können mit ihrer skillung gleichzeitig reiden, arena/pvp machen und farmen.
Und ja tank dudus und palas sind auch net schlecht...
auf der anderen seite sollte man sehen das es dafür viel mehr pvp ms warriors gibt, weil die hams auch insich


----------



## derpainkiller (28. November 2007)

Skill um und l2p.


----------



## MoeMT384 (28. November 2007)

*eine riesengroße Packung Taschentücher verteil*

Besser, ihr kleinen Regengesichter? Ihr seid doch meine großen Helden! Wer sind meine großen Helden? Genau! Ihr!

MfG
Moe


----------



## Ronas (28. November 2007)

Ich kann das auch nicht ganz verstehen...
Ich hab so oft die Situation dass ich in irgendwelche innis gehen will und einfach der Deff tank fehlt weil die es am schwersten haben und es deshalb nur offs gibt


Warum reagiert Blizzard da nicht drauf das Problem besteht ja nicht erst seit gestern...


----------



## Golimer (28. November 2007)

ganz einfach:

HÖR AUF MIT WOW!

es ist das dümsmte spiel überhaupt! man sammelt gegenstände, die man nicht mal greifen oder anfassen kann, mit lila, blauer oder grüner schrift. auf diesen gegenständen werden zahlen addiert, z.B. +14 Bew +15 Int usw. diese zahlen bewirken das höhere zahlen auf deinem schrim stehen. und man will immer höhere zahlen. wo bleibt da der sinn? und dafür 13€ zahlen? da spiel ich lieber nintendo gamecube oder wii mit freunden und hab spass und lache anstatt das ich mich in der gruppe nur gegenseitig anschnauze!

denkt ma drüber nach (hab ich auch) und ihr werdet zu dem schluss kommen das das spiel einfach nur dumm ist und dumm macht.


----------



## Sywester (28. November 2007)

mumba schrieb:


> wieso ist der def tank der letzte idiot im spiel ... ? jede klasse kann sich über pvp imba equip farmen ohne aufwand, jede klasse kann sich imba equip im AH kaufen ohne aufwand, jede klasse kann sich umengen an gold erfarmen, ohne viel aufwand, der def tank hat am meisten repkosten, levelt am schwierigsten, farmt am wenigsten und am langsamsten, bekommt imba items nur in den raid inis ab 10 mann ... dann regt sich jeder auf wieso es so wenige deffs gibt und was macht blizzard, statt es dem warri tank zu vereinfachen, führen die ne neue tankklasse ein ... usw und sofort -.- was meint ihr dazu?



und was bitte arf ich holy Pala sagen? den schaden den ich mach kannste dir sonst wohin stecken und du würdest es nicht merken.

Auserdem unser MT1 macht wenn er sein Off-equit anlegt mehr schaden als manche dd´s in unserem Raid (Kara ist seit mehreren Woche clear) Also leg dirn off equit an dann machst du auch schaden.

wenn du meisnt das ist nich so dann lern dein char zu spielen


----------



## MacJunkie79 (28. November 2007)

Also das der Krieger eine halbe Klasse ist hat Blizzard sogar mal selbst gesagt. Egal was man macht man braucht immer einen Assist. Aber: Ich finde den Krieger gut zu spielen. Raufgelevelt habe ich mit Waffen und Furor, jetzt bin ich Def geskillt und hab weder beim questen noch in Instanzen große Probleme. Aber vielleicht bin ich ja nicht so anspruchsvoll. Und zum Equip möcht ich sagen: Das 70er PvP-Equipment aus den Schlachtfeldern eignet sich hervorragend als Übergang bis man sein D3-Set komplett hat und dann in Heroic und RAIDs gehen kann. Z.B. im Alteractal werden immer mal wieder Def-Tanks gebraucht um die Bosse zu tanken - und Ehre gibts da auch genug.

Also nicht heulen, man muss nur wissen wie.


----------



## Cithian (28. November 2007)

mumba schrieb:


> wieso ist der def tank der letzte idiot im spiel ... ? jede klasse kann sich über pvp imba equip farmen ohne aufwand, jede klasse kann sich imba equip im AH kaufen ohne aufwand, jede klasse kann sich umengen an gold erfarmen, ohne viel aufwand, der def tank hat am meisten repkosten, levelt am schwierigsten, farmt am wenigsten und am langsamsten, bekommt imba items nur in den raid inis ab 10 mann ... dann regt sich jeder auf wieso es so wenige deffs gibt und was macht blizzard, statt es dem warri tank zu vereinfachen, führen die ne neue tankklasse ein ... usw und sofort -.- was meint ihr dazu?




hmmm sorry aber zuviel whine zuviel schwachsinn

ich kann nur soviel sagen, deff tank mag vieleicht nicht gerade der schnellste im lvln zu sein (deswegene lvln die meisten defs ja auch off geskillt nur so als tipp 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ) und er mag veieleicht auch viele rep kosten haben (ob dies aber nun die meisten sind ist eher zufallsbedingt). Aber mit den gescheiten berufen macht auch ehr gold gold und nochma gold, vieleicht einfach mal an berufwechsel denken weil unser deff z.B wohl mit abstand zu den leuten gehört die sich um gold keine gedanken machen müssen.

Equipt aus dem ah....hmmm ja super aber was willst damit? die meisten sachen die außerhalb der inzen droppen trägste vieleicht beim lvln, oder als einstieg bis du was anderes in den inzis findest mehr aber auch nicht. Außerdem siehts bei den anderen klassen gleich aus, es gibt nur selten items die wirklich dauerhaft so gut bleiben das sie durch keine instanz dropps ersetzt werden können.

Und zu wenig deffs gibts sicherlich nicht, für random grp veieleicht klar aber gute und große gilden haben ihre 2-3 deffs. mehr brauchen sie auch nicht. und neue tankklassen, also den dudubär oder schutzpala gabs schon immer, nur wurden sie so verbessert das es nicht immer zwingend ist einen deff tank als tank zu haben, für random grp sicherlich auch ein vorteil. Trotzdem haben auch sie ihre schwächen die der deff tank nicht hat und das macht ihn auch einzigartig

das einziege was eine kunst ist, ists einen guten deff zu finden. deff geskillt zu sein macht noch lang keinen tank aus einem, und veieleicht auch deshalb scheuen ihn viele zu spielen aber die meisten die ihn spieln , können ihn auch spieln.


----------



## Michelchen (28. November 2007)

Auf Furor lvln, mit def raiden...


----------



## Syrda (28. November 2007)

Dragonsdeath schrieb:


> ...dann muss man auch damit rechnen das man im dmg meter net ganz oben steht oder aufm BG nix reisst



Immer diese Vorurteile 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das hier war vor ein paar Tagen mit Full Def PvE Spec und mittelmäßigem Off Gear (ja, das ist nach zugefügtem Schaden geordnet)...

Ich war ab Level 10 immer Def geskillt (mit Ausnahme von zwei Tagen mit 70, an denen ich die neue 2H Axt testen musste) und spiele den Krieger jetzt schon seit knapp 2 Jahren . Das Level dauert zwar, aber dafür ist die Belohnung auf 70 umso größer.
Was ich meine? Ganz einfach: Jeder will dich! Daraus ergibt sich nicht nur immer eine Instanzgruppe wenn du grad eine brauchst sondern auch regelmäßiger Support der Gildenmitglieder. Du weißt gar nicht, wie nervig es ist, ewig und drei Tage nach einem Tank für eine Instanz zu suchen.

Und nur, weil die Heilklassen jetzt in ihrem HealGear auch etwas Schaden machen können, heißt das noch längst nicht, dass der Def Krieger der Idiot schlechthin ist - mit etwas Equip und Skill kann man durchaus auch in BGs was reißen - selbst Arena ist nicht unmöglich. Ich hatte mal ein 2on2 Team mit einem anderen Def Krieger und wir waren durchweg über 1500, was nun wirklich nicht schlecht ist, wenn man unseren Ruf im PvP bedenkt.

Also - hör auf, dich zu beschwereren, weil andere etwas besser können als du, schau lieber, was du gut kannst und nutze es.


----------



## Fabi_an (28. November 2007)

LoL, alle die keine deff tank spielen, brauchen hier gar net mitzureden. 
Ich kann ja net jedes mal zum farmen umskillen. Und wenn ihr etz alle schreit, dass man
ja allgemein auf furor umskillen soll, wenns einen nett passt, schreit ihr danach noch lauter,
dass ihr keine tanks für instanzen findet.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Als defftank kriegste auch net immer gleich die ersten loots.
Und farmen (also mobs killen) kannste mit Tank eh vergessen.

Naja, ich versuche mich mit instanzen und pvp daily über wasser zu halten
um die reppkosten zu zahlen. Weil ich lvl bestimmt net nen char hoch der mir
keinen spass macht, nur um gold zu farmen.
Defftanks die "whinen", haben Grund dazu, aber es bringt ja nix, also lass ich es.

mfg

Fabi


P.S: Wer Rechtschreibfehler findet, kann sie behalten.


----------



## beezle (28. November 2007)

Ich zitiere einfach mal eine Passage aus einem 'buffed' Heft:

_"Ich gebe es zu, auch ich bin mehrfach den Verlockungen von Waffen- und Furor-Talentbaum erlegen, habe stolz meine Quests solo erledigt und ohne Heiler im Rücken gefarmt. Aber nicht lange. Denn das alles könnte ich auch als Hexer, Schurke, Jäger oder Maier. Als Tank kann ich aber was ganz anderes, nämlich schuld sein, oder positiver: verantwortlich. Nämlich dafür, dass die Gruppe überlebt und der Boss sich von Anfang bis Ende nur für mich interessiert. Ich behaupte, Tank ist neben Heiler der einzige Job in Instanzen und Gruppen, der permanent vollste Aufmerksamkeit, Reaktionsvermögen und Erfahrung erfordert. Als Tank kann ich unheimlich viel falsch machen, wahscheinlich mehr als jedes andere Gruppenmitglied, aber auch eine ganze Menge richtig. Und dafür bekomme ich als Tank etwas, was mir bei anderen Klassen eher versagt bleibt: Aufmerksamkeit, Anerkennung und manchmal vielleicht sofar ein bisschen Dankbarkeit."_

Ich persönlich habe eine Damageklasse aufgegeben weil es mir zu langweilig wurde immer nur hinten zu stehen, ein paar Knöpfchen zu drücken und wilde Zahlen nachzueifern. Ich wollte einfach mehr Verantwortung in einem Raid übernehmen und das Zitat oben passt sehr gut, wie ich finde!

Wie dem auch sei, bevor man eine Klasse anfängt zu spielen, sollte man sich ein Ziel setzen und wissen was man überhaupt erreichen will!

Das man es schwerer beim Questen und/oder Farmen hat, wusste man doch vorher. Also entweder spielt man noch eine Damageklasse um dem entgegen zu wirken oder man akzeptiert das alles etwas länger dauert. Darüberhinaus gibt es noch Alternativen wie eben die Dailyquest oder Farmberufe! Wer natürlich zu viel Geld hat, skillt jede Woche um.. *g*

So long..


----------



## Horuel (28. November 2007)

So, nun muß ich aber auch noch meinen Senf dazugeben^^

Anfangs war ich Waffen, Deff und Berserk geskillt, ne nette Mischung zum tanken und lvln. Seit Lvl 50 (Habe da lange rumprobiert ...) Bin ich fast nur noch Deff geskillt, nur etwas Waffen.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

1. Ich kille nicht am schnellsten, aber ich lege mit 69 nen 68er Elite und 4 68er Mobs gleichzeitig! (Vor ner Stunde gabs da diesen netten Zwischenfall im Nethersturm ^^)  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

2. Nur Berserk finde ich persönlich etwas zu empfindlich... wobei ich Krieger erlebt habe die in der Inni mehr DMG gemacht haben als der Mage der 1 Lvl höher war ... Sage nur Instant Damage! ==> Siehe Schurken^^ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

3. Farmen, gar kein Thema! ran, wenn einer kommt Hammer auf den Kopp^^ auslachen, abernten weiterfarmen! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

4. Ich nehme Whine  und dazu en Rumpsteak (medium) mit Kräuterbutter  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Achso, das wichtigste überhaupt! 
NIEMALS als DEFFTANK auf FUROR kämpfen! Ist genauso falsch wie en Furor-Krieger auf Deff!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

P.S.: Beezle sehr gute Argumente und wahre Worte!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Und Ihr Tanks da draussen, vergesst niemals die Ehre und somit das Helfen! Ich gehe immer Inni wenn ich Zeit habe und wenn ich als 69er noch BRT oder BFT gehe! Alles für die Gilde und den Spielspaß! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

LG Horuel von Malygos




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## nickdaniel (28. November 2007)

- Wer beim lvln auf Deff skillt ist selbts schuld. 
- Wem Tanken kein spaß macht, umskillen oder andre Klasse zocken
- Nicht so viel über die Klasse und das Spiel jammern, wenns euch nicht gefällt geht auf wow-europe.com Accountverwaltung , Kündigen klicken und die sache ist gegessen.


----------



## Baddi18 (29. November 2007)

mimimi

son schwachsinn


----------



## mumba (29. November 2007)

also bis auf 2-3 leute, haben leider alle den sinn des themas völlig verfehlt und haben nicht zwischen den zeilen gelesen. vielen dank an diese 3 leute 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ingerim (29. November 2007)

Ich würds ma ganz dezent so ausdrücken.

Dann darfst du eben kein Deff Krieger spielen wenn du damit nicht klar kommst das du im PvP einbußen hast oder nicht so schnell gold farmst was eignedlich blödsinn ist ich farm inna stunde auch meine 150 bis 200g wenn ich will


----------



## TuPaC_X (29. November 2007)

mumba schrieb:


> wieso ist der def tank der letzte idiot im spiel ... ? jede klasse kann sich über pvp imba equip farmen ohne aufwand, jede klasse kann sich imba equip im AH kaufen ohne aufwand, jede klasse kann sich umengen an gold erfarmen, ohne viel aufwand, der def tank hat am meisten repkosten, levelt am schwierigsten, farmt am wenigsten und am langsamsten, bekommt imba items nur in den raid inis ab 10 mann ... dann regt sich jeder auf wieso es so wenige deffs gibt und was macht blizzard, statt es dem warri tank zu vereinfachen, führen die ne neue tankklasse ein ... usw und sofort -.- was meint ihr dazu?



Deff tank zahlt sich in Raids später dann halt aus. 
-Deff tanks immer gefragt
-Immer ersten anspruch auf equip das für ihn geeignet is (denn erst is der tank, er muss die aggro halten)
-Tank ist denke ich neben healer die wichtigste klasse

also lasst euch einfach schnell hochziehen wenn ihr nen deff tank twink anfangt und dann passt die sache.

hf


----------



## Faulmaul (29. November 2007)

Gargaron schrieb:


> Zum Leveln skillt man auf Offensiv, oder man macht sich eine Mischskillung.
> Der Def-Tree ist eine PvE-Skillung, also beschwer dich nicht dass du im PvP nichts reißt. Außerdem kenne ich keine PvP-Items mit Verteidigungswertung oder Blockwertung, also was willst du mit dem Zeug...
> Was die Items angeht: In jedem Raid den ich kenne werden die Deftanks zuerst ausgestattet, alle anderen Klassen müssen beim Loot zurückstecken bis die Deftanks anständiges Equip haben.
> 
> ...



rofl was willst du als DD auch mit deffwertungsitems? is ja nich so als ob du auf sowas bedarf haben könntest oder?

also red hier nich so viel BS


----------



## Grivok (29. November 2007)

dann les ich mal zwischen den zeilen:



mumba schrieb:


> wieso ist der def tank der letzte idiot im spiel ... ?



hmmmm...alle brauchen ihn, alle hegen ihn, alle beten ihn an...idiot? noe



mumba schrieb:


> jede klasse kann sich über pvp imba equip farmen ohne aufwand,



deff-krieger sind im pvp nicht wirklich zu gebrauchen, warum sollte es dafuer pvp equipp geben
und ich kann mit meinem heildudu auch kein pvp-equipp farmen, da das fuer raids unnuetz ist



mumba schrieb:


> jede klasse kann sich imba equip im AH kaufen ohne aufwand,



das ist meines erachtens fuer alle klassen gleich verteilt...aber gibt es bestimmt keine empirische untersuchung zu



mumba schrieb:


> jede klasse kann sich umengen an gold erfarmen, ohne viel aufwand



ALLE heilklassen haben es da weit schwerer
ich muss meinen druiden umskillen um leder oder urklaotten zu farmen, weil ich sonst pro mob ne stunde brauche trotz feral equipp (uebertrieben gesprochen natuerlich)



mumba schrieb:


> , der def tank hat am meisten repkosten,



raidintern...dafuer gibt es ne gildenbank/raidbank, die kosten uebernimmt....



mumba schrieb:


> levelt am schwierigsten,



also wenn ich mit meinem krieger online gehe (lev 49) habe ich in 10 minuten 4 anfragen wegen instanzen... da schaffe ich locker 2 level am abend nur durch instanz EP



mumba schrieb:


> farmt am wenigsten und am langsamsten,



hatten wir schon.... wenn man sammelberufe hat ist die klasse egal.... 



mumba schrieb:


> bekommt imba items nur in den raid inis ab 10 mann ...



und wird da tatsaechlich meist als erster ausgestattet, da die damage klassen ihr equipp selber herstellen koennen fuers erste (eisschattenset, etc)



mumba schrieb:


> dann regt sich jeder auf wieso es so wenige deffs gibt



warum sie unter den wirklich ernstzunehmenden spielern immer noch ein hohes ansehen geniessen



mumba schrieb:


> und was macht blizzard, statt es dem warri tank zu vereinfachen, führen die ne neue tankklasse ein ... usw und sofort -.- was meint ihr dazu?



palas und baeren gab es schon..und wenn du den todesritter meinst...keine ahnung wie die skills sein werden, aber bis die ersten so weit sind, dass sie nen MT verdraengen koennen (falls sie das ueberhaupt je koennen) vergeht wohl ne weile


----------



## Dalmus (29. November 2007)

Grivok schrieb:


> dann les ich mal zwischen den zeilen:


Falsch, Du hast nicht _zwischen_ den Zeilen gelesen, sondern die Zeilen selbst und diese dann kommentiert. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Zwischen den Zeilen steht aber etwas ganz anderes und das läßt sich, so wie es mindestens 3 Leute getan haben wie auch der TE richtig erkannt hat, mit einem einzigen Wort beschreiben: Mimimi.

Worüber genau beklagst Du Dich mumba?
Daß Du die falsche Skillung gewählt hast und mit dieser nicht glücklich bist?
Daß Du eine Klasse gewählt hast, die Dir eigentlich nicht liegt?
Oder verlangst Du ernsthaft, daß ein Def-Warri nicht nur der beste Tank sein sollte, sondern auch noch Unmengen an Damage raushauen können sollte? Möchtest Du vielleicht auch noch heilen können? Der Seelenstein des Hexers wäre auch noch eine Bereicherung für Defwarrior, oder?


----------



## Grivok (29. November 2007)

Dalmus schrieb:


> Falsch, Du hast nicht _zwischen_ den Zeilen gelesen, sondern die Zeilen selbst und diese dann kommentiert.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



hab mir ja auch nur gedacht, wenn ich jede einzelne zeile analysiere vielleicht finde ich noch den tieferen sinn
ich glaube an das gute im menschen...
und vermute immer, dass nicht alle nur whinen


----------



## Long_Wolf (29. November 2007)

Je nach Skillung besitzt man unterschiedliche Vorteile. Der Deftank besitzt einen Vorteil den er im PvE ausspielen kann , er ist nahezu unzerstörbar. Das dies nicht auch noch mit hohem Schaden etc kombiniert werden kann/darf dürfte sollte klar sein.

Das der im PvP nix reisst seh ich nicht wirklich als Poblem an (zumal da genug Leute sagen sie schaffen trotzdem was).

Den Rest bezeichne ich jetzt wirklich mal als whine. 

Zumal sich etliche noch umgucken werden NACH WoW...in den meisten anderen MMORPGs ist es nämlich eher so das man eine PVP und eine PVE Skillung je Klasse hat ...

Da ist ein Twink zum Goldfarmen Standard.


----------



## Satanhimself (29. November 2007)

jo natürlich ist der deftank der größte idiot im spiel

es gibt ja keine andere klasse die so hart um ihre raidplätze kämpfen muss wie der deftank...

hallo?


----------



## Ingerim (29. November 2007)

Schlimme ist das ich gerade merkte das er mit mir in der Gilde ist als ich mir seine Sig ansah da ich shcon geneigt war im Arsenal zu suchen.

Naja ich teile seine Ansichten nicht und ich bin auch Deff und zwar aus Leidenschaft.


----------



## ThomasO (29. November 2007)

Gargaron schrieb:


> ...
> Was die Items angeht: In jedem Raid den ich kenne werden die Deftanks zuerst ausgestattet, alle anderen Klassen müssen beim Loot zurückstecken bis die Deftanks anständiges Equip haben.
> ...


Dann bin ich wohl im Falschen Raid. 

Bei uns würfelt jeder, der Bedarf hat und bei meinem Glück beim würfeln, bin ich relativ oft der letzte der was bekommt.

Klar, Deff Tank ist ziemlicher mist im PvE und oder BG´s und jedesmal umskillen und mehr als 50 Gold ausgeben? Wofür? Für das angemeckere wenn ein Stoffi in einer Inni mal stirbt ? 
Das mir das Gold nicht wert das man mühsam genug zusammenfarmt.

Wie dem auch sei. Deff hat auch so seine (kleinen) vorzüge.
Mit welchem Char kann man denn schon 5 Mobs einsammeln und Sie vom Deff Tank niederkloppen lassen, während man sich einen Kaffee holt, oder sich ne Pizza bestellt.
Man bemerke, Ironie.


----------



## Jaq (29. November 2007)

Headhunter666 schrieb:


> (...) Is auch gut das du keine deff sachen bei Arena bekommst weil wenn sich jeder nobb der einen 70ger hat mal in *2 wochen full quipten * kann und dann keinen plan in den innis hat hats auch keinen sinn (...)



Haha in 2 Wochen full equip in der Arena. das schaffen selbst die mit 2,6k wertung nicht..


----------



## Vaclavhunter (29. November 2007)

Lol du scheinst echt noch nicht lange zu spielen.

Tipp: Skill auf Offi um, damit du farmen kannst.

Ich selber spiele ein Holypriest und ich weiss wie schwer es ist. Dennoch gehe ich farmen und opfer meine Zeit.
Wahrscheinlich besitzt du auch nur ein Deffequipment, so wie sich das bei dir anhört.
Dazu nur /rofl
Farm die ein gutes offequip und geh damit farmen.


----------



## Grivok (29. November 2007)

ThomasO schrieb:


> Dann bin ich wohl im Falschen Raid.
> 
> Bei uns würfelt jeder, der Bedarf hat und bei meinem Glück beim würfeln, bin ich relativ oft der letzte der was bekommt.



jo bist eindeutig im falschen raid !

dafuer gibt es PM und dkp


----------



## Bjorrghh (29. November 2007)

naja ganz so unnütz sind die deftanks im pvp doch nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

brauchte noch eine marke der warsongschlucht für nen neues mount und wollte dafür nicht extra umskillen, also bin ich einfach mal rein. prompt drückte mir auch einer die fahne in die hand und ich stellte mich auf den friedhof. 2 schamanen standen mir zur seite die mich gelegentlich heilten, sich primär aber auf das töten der antürmenden allys konzentrierten. mittlerweile bin ich full epic und habe auch schon das eine oder andere t4/t5 teil.

was ich aber eigentlich erzählen wollte und ich auch durchaus lustig fand war die tatsache das wir in der combo die antürmenden allys immer wieder zurückschlagen konnten da mich die attacken nicht wirklich störten. nach 1std!!! fingen die allys an mich vor ihrem angriff per emote anzuspucken hat ihnen aber auch nicht geholfen der punkt ging dann letztendlich an uns 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Angrimssohn (29. November 2007)

Also so dramatisch finde ich die Situation als Def-Krieger nicht. Bin selber ein Def-Krieger mit Leib und Seele.

Imba-Equip gibt es für Def-Tanks genauso wie für jede andere Klasse auch. Bei uns im AH sehe ich oft epische Plattensachen mit Verteidigungswertung.

Ich selber habe mich am Anfang zu Karabeginn mit blauen D3 Itmens und ein paar grünen Items begnügt. Durch meine Kararuns und durch Arenakämpfe sowie PvP-Ehre habe ich mein Equipment aufgewertet. Bin mit 2 blauen Items und Rest Kara sowie 2 S1 Sachen (Schild und Schultern (inkl. Def-Steinchen)) gerüstet.

Das man PvP/Arenakämpfe machen kann als Def-Krieger steht außer Frage und wenn Du Heiler im Rücken hast, bist Du für alle Gegner eine Gefahr, weil Du so gut wie nicht kaputt zu kriegen bist. Es haben schon so manche Gegner graue Haare wegen mir bekommen.

Zu gold kann man als Def-Krieger auch kommen. Alleine wenn man 2 daily quests macht, für die man insgesamt 10min braucht, kann man 24 G pro Tag min. machen. Wenn man noch einen Beruf wie Alchie und Kräuter kann man alleine durch Urmana, Luft, Feuer sein Geldbeutel aufbessern.

Es ist nicht so schwarz wie Du es beschreibst und ich bin ein Casual-Gamer der nicht 24/7 spielt..

Das man als Def-Tank keine AE-Bomber ist und man 1/3 länger braucht für kills ist halt so, dafür sind die stärken anders ausgerichtet.


----------



## zwersch (29. November 2007)

Wertet den Defkrieger auf bis zum Anschlag
Vernachlässigt die Heilung 
wartet ab was passiert

hrhr


----------



## Tôny (29. November 2007)

mumba schrieb:


> wieso ist der def tank der letzte idiot im spiel ... ? levelt am schwierigsten


Du lvlst Deffgeskillt?....Dude lass wow lieber^^

@topic: Siehe Signatur


----------



## Afaslizo (29. November 2007)

Was ist am Leveln als Tank so schlimm? Ich habs mit Pala auch gemacht, dauert vielleicht länger, macht aber einen Heidenspaß. 

Und jetzt bitte keine Kommentare dazu, dass ich mit Weihe so dauerfarmen könnte. Ich bin nur heroequipped und habe einen knappen Manapool, Weihe ist teuer. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Deswegen gibt es für alle Tanks dailyquests. Und damit verdiene ich mir schon ein Plus, auch wenn die Reppkosten durchaus happig werden können. Wenn du Geld wie Heu verdienen willst, mach dir nen Farmchar. 

PvP spiele ich mit Protpala nur aus Spaß: Offkrieger stürmen dich an und Schurken auf dich los und bringen sich höchstens selbst um, besonders wenn sie nicht mal so schlau sind, um dich rumzutänzln, sondern frontal anzugreifen. Gegen Caster ist man natürlich aufgeschmissen, aber die kann man immer noch im Alterac nerven, wenn man alle vier minuten mit Blase in den allies steht und mit dem Stunsiegel raufhaut.


----------



## Sick1986 (29. November 2007)

@Alexay Beitrag Nr13

Dann kannst du einfach nich spielen ;-) 
Ich bin auch Holy Pala und ich hau seit dem Patch 2.3 die Mobs so down. Ich bin sogar der Meinung, die haben den Schaden die die Holy Klassen machen viel zu hoch gesetzt, ich hab durch mein 2 k + heal mehr Spelldmg als die meisten Vergelter Paladine xD

Achja, und als Defftank kann man sehrwohl normal questen....ich selbst besitze auch einen und das geht damit super nur das ich vllt 20 sec mehr für nen mob brauche, dafür bekommt der mich net down ;-)


----------



## osamne (29. November 2007)

Headhunter666 schrieb:


> Und deffitems bekommst mal auf heroic auch schon ein paar brauchbare her.
> Is auch gut das du keine deff sachen bei Arena bekommst weil wenn sich jeder nobb der einen 70ger hat mal in 2 wochen full quipten kann und dann keinen plan in den innis hat hats auch keinen sinn




ehm lol und wenn jetzt nen ddler sich in in 2 wochen full epics holt kann er sein char spielen oder was


----------



## Schlagetot (29. November 2007)

bin ich so schlecht in der arena? Also ich bekomm da in 2 Wochen nicht mal ein Teil zusammen....


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (29. November 2007)

mumba schrieb:


> wieso ist der def tank der letzte idiot im spiel ... ?
> -genau wie heiler
> 
> jede klasse kann sich über pvp imba equip farmen ohne aufwand,
> ...


----------



## toxic-dust (29. November 2007)

Umskillen fürs farmen lohnt sich, einige bekannte macht 4 tage die woche off und gehen sich gold fürs umskillen/VZ/sockel/sont was farmen und skillen fürs WE auf deff um und gehen in die raids. genau so wie priester, der unterschied beim farmen als holy und shadow ist so gewaltig, das die kohle fürs umskillen auf shadow schneller drin ist als viele denken und nebenbei farmt shadow auch noch schneller im endeffekt.

Und die nachteile im PVP werden zu vorteilen im raid, weil supporter/dd´s beim equip sich hinten anstellen müssen.


----------



## Technocrat (29. November 2007)

mumba schrieb:


> wieso ist der def tank der letzte idiot im spiel ... ?



Selten solchen Quark gelesen. Schau' hier mal ins Kriegerforum...

Und als Tank kann man exzellent grinden, wenn man weiß, wie. Es stimmt aber schon, das der Krieger die am schwierigsten zu spielende Klasse in WoW ist - schwierig allerdings nicht, weil er so schwach ist, sondern weil er soviel Grips braucht, damit er gut läuft. Aber ein gut gespielter Krieger ist immer noch die stärkste Klasse im Spiel - egal welche Ausrichtung er hat.


----------



## Schlächter1 (29. November 2007)

Deftank ftw!

mehr gibts dazu nicht zu sagen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ReVoGtX (29. November 2007)

hmmm also ich hab als deff soviel off crap aus den inzen gefarmt , man nehme 2 1handwaffen + sein off equip und geht als deff farmen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

natürlich nicht so effektiv aba schneller als mit schild und man kann auch dmg machen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Reeth Caldason (30. November 2007)

jo, also nun hackt ma net immer auf den thradleader drauf ein...
also ertma isn defftank kein armer wicht. der defftank is so die wichtigste klasse die es gibt. stirbt der tank stirbt der raid... also du bist quasi der große held der gilde und da durch dich alles abhängt wird dich jede gute gilde mit items, buffs, tränken, enchants und son scheiß zustopfen. du musst net viel farmen da dir deine gilde das meiste als unterszützung gibt. als nächstes ja klar machn bergbauer und n blümchenpflücker, da musst net kämpfen und bekommst viel g. hab ich auch gemacht is echt gut. und wenn de n fedde off equip hast rockste auch. kann als deff im off nur fury empfehleb. selbst im bg rockste damit ab auch wenn net sooo gut. spielst ja auch schließlich pve und wenn de doch pvp machen willst geh ins av da haste auch npc zum tanken, hab ich auch immer gemacht. aba ansich is das mitm deff net so des riese prop wenn de weißt wie. natürlich musste schon in off (am besten fury) lvln. aba als deff lebt sichs net zu hard wenn de weißt wie. ich hoff du kannst bissi was von mir auf deinen weg mitnhemen damit de deinen nächsten deff besser machst. also denn gl hf Reeth


----------



## Faulmaul (30. November 2007)

Reeth schrieb:


> jo, also nun hackt ma net immer auf den thradleader drauf ein...
> also ertma isn defftank kein armer wicht. der defftank is so die wichtigste klasse die es gibt. stirbt der tank stirbt der raid... also du bist quasi der große held der gilde und da durch dich alles abhängt wird dich jede gute gilde mit items, buffs, tränken, enchants und son scheiß zustopfen. du musst net viel farmen da dir deine gilde das meiste als unterszützung gibt. als nächstes ja klar machn bergbauer und n blümchenpflücker, da musst net kämpfen und bekommst viel g. hab ich auch gemacht is echt gut. und wenn de n fedde off equip hast rockste auch. kann als deff im off nur fury empfehleb. selbst im bg rockste damit ab auch wenn net sooo gut. spielst ja auch schließlich pve und wenn de doch pvp machen willst geh ins av da haste auch npc zum tanken, hab ich auch immer gemacht. aba ansich is das mitm deff net so des riese prop wenn de weißt wie. natürlich musste schon in off (am besten fury) lvln. aba als deff lebt sichs net zu hard wenn de weißt wie. ich hoff du kannst bissi was von mir auf deinen weg mitnhemen damit de deinen nächsten deff besser machst. also denn gl hf Reeth



ganz so super rosarot isses auch nich;

prinzipiell stimmts, ja jede Gilde wird ihren Main- und Second-Tank gut ausstatten in Instanzen/Raids weil ohne die nix läuft; aber darüber hinaus (Tränke, Fläschchen, Berufs-Mats) kannst du das nicht so allgemein sagen.

@Deff im Off Furor?!?!? i glaub du hast kan Plan vom tanken.... Aggro kannst so nie genug für nen Boss in nem Raid aufbauen wenn die DDs anfangen Full-Dmg zu fahren (Evocation-Phase beim Kurator z.b.)

also wenn du eh net deff lvlst was ist also die Quintessenz deines Posts? daß n Tank in Deff gut tanken kann????

Ich hab selbst zwischen 65 und 70 Deff gelvlt (weil ich ne Heilerin immer mit dabeihatte die nebenbei schaden fahren konnte); es ist ALLEINE wirklich n bissl zäh, wenn du aber zu zweit gehst absolut endgeil und ne Bereicherung für jeden Fullhealer der als solcher Lvln geht; dafür hast die Möglichkeit in Innis mit den entsprechenden Inni-Quests wieder aufzuholen weil du praktisch in Nullzeit ne Gruppe aufbauen kannst wenn du ne halbwegs brauchbare Gilde hast.

farmen ist Horror, such dir halt n zweiten (DD oder Heiler) der mit dir rumgurkt und nen komplementären Beruf hat. Daß man von seiner Gilde alles in den Allerwertesten geschoben bekommt ist Blödsinn, schließlich haben die Leutz dort auch anderes zu tun als DEINE Mats zu farmen und es mag wohl auch solche Gilden geben, grundsätzlich ist das nicht überall so.

@reppkosten: genau das ist n Problem; Wenn du ein guter Tank bist hast sicher die höchsten Reppkosten der Inni-Gruppe, weil ja dann die DDs und der/die Heiler keinen Mob aus der Nähe/Face to Face sehen sollten und keinen/kaum (AoEs wirs immer geben) dmg abkriegen sollten. Die Höhe deiner Reppkosten ist aber eher abhängig vom Niveau deines Equips.... je besser desto teurer; dafür werfen die Mobs in höheren Innis aber auch immer mehr Gold ab... wenn du gut genug bist kannst ja den Members ne Repp-Kostenbeteiligung vorschlagen...


----------



## Dnz (30. November 2007)

Ich hab mir nen Twink hoch gezogn,
mit dem kann ich Farmen und PvP machen.
Dazu noch massiv Gold gekauft im Inet.

Der Rest war mir zu anstrengend.
Aber unsere Palas lachen seit 2.3 - die farmen schneller als so mancher DD.


----------



## Whitestrike (30. November 2007)

Also mein Krieger ist bis ungefähr... na... Mitte 60 reiner Furor-Krieger gewesen. Das war im PvE ganz lustig, ich fands in Instanzen und im Gruppenspiel allerdings eher frustig. Entsprechend passte ich meine Skillung an, ließ einige Schutz-Elemente einfließen... bin letzten Endes jetzt jedoch kompletter Schutz-Krieger (= Def, für die, die es englisch brauchen *g*).

Ich kann trotzdem noch farmen, ich kann trotzdem noch questen. Ist eigentlich ganz einfach, ich lege mein Schild aus der Hand, nehme statt dessen ein zweites Schwert und haue meinen Gegnern viele Schläge auf die Rübe. Funktioniert eigentlich ganz gut. Und auch bevor wir regelmäßig nach Karazhan gegangen sind, konnte ich mir recht gute Ausrüstung zusammen sammeln (Sonnenverschlinger z.B.: grandioses Schwert!) oder auch - mit etwas Anstrengung (auch seitens meiner Gilde) selbst herstellen (Brustplatte der Könige heißt das Teil beim Rüstungssschmied, meine ich... könnte ich noch zweimal aufwerten, bin ich aber momentan zu faul zu).

Worauf ich hinaus will: alles gleichzeitig geht nicht. Ich kann wunderbar Aggro halten, Gegner müssen mir schon ziemlich oft auf den Schädel hauen, bis meine Heiler und ich nervös werden müssen, ich kann auch durchaus farmen und questen gehen... aber ich kann eben nicht die mega-riesen Schadenszahlen raushauen. Muss ich auch nicht, dafür gibt es Damage Dealer. Aber für den Haus- und Farmgebrauch reicht es mir, weil ich mich dran gewöhnt habe.

Gut. PvP könnte ich vermutlich nicht so super. Muss ich auch gar nicht, will ich auch gar nicht. PvP finde ich nämlich langweilig, das gibt mir nichts, hehe.


----------



## gondolin72 (30. November 2007)

Naja bin auch Deff, spiele Ihn auch gerne und möchte auch nicht rumheulen. Es ist einfach so das umskillen jedesmal ist für denAr... Wie oft soll ich umskillen wenn ich zwischendurch mal was farmen muss oder mal Bock auf ein BG habe. Fakt ist nach und nach bekommt jede Klasse die Möglichkeit ohne umskillen ganz gut zu Recht zukommen (letztes Bsp. der Holypriest). Der Deff Tank wird da schon mal vergessen. Aber wie gesagt will nicht rumheulen. Bin auch so ganz zufrieden.


----------



## Arkhan Scale (30. November 2007)

Allgemein find ich die Aussage überhaupt net zutreffend.      Allein durch die Täglichen quests   (inbegriffen der normalen instanz  und der hero)  sind des schon gute  100 Gold   (ohne Netherschwingenscherbenquests)      

Was es farmen angeht schließ ich mich einigen Vorrednern an.  Wer weis wie hat auch als Deftank keine großen Probleme mitn Farmen, dauert zwar etwas länger als in der Offskillung aber bevor ich  ständig  40-50 Gold  fürs umskillen  ausgeb   nehm ich mir etwas länger Zeit und farm als def , vor allem wenn ständig inis anstehn und man gebraucht wird  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


In dem Sinne


Deftanks  FTW!


Grüße

Arkh


----------



## alchilèes (30. November 2007)

mein erster char war ein krieger den ich mangels erfahrung von anfang an deff geskillt hab, und man höre und staune er war nach 16 spieltagen 60(vor BC), als dann bc kam hab ich ihn auch auf deff gelassen und es ganz gemütlich auf 70 geschafft.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

was das goldfarmen betrifft, er hat meine ganzen anderen chars ausgestattet und hatte auch nachdem die anderen 70 waren das meiste gold  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

inzwischen ist mein druide mein mainchar geworden, aber nicht weil mir der krieger keinen spass mehr macht sondern weil er mir mehr liegt, wenn ich mich mit meinem krieger doch mal einlogge werde ich gleich bombadiert mit anfragen für inis, wie ein idiot komme ich mir dabei nicht vor(fühle mich eher geschmeichelt).

was den krieger als solches betrifft mit der richtigen gilde bekommt er jede unterstützung die er will/braucht, denn sie wissen was sie an ihrem tank haben  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

in diesem sinne, denk darüber nach ob du der *held* sein willst der vorne steht, oder aber ein sogenannter dd der jederzeit durch irgendeine andere dd-klasse ausgetauscht werden kann


----------



## Headhunter666 (30. November 2007)

osamne schrieb:


> ehm lol und wenn jetzt nen ddler sich in in 2 wochen full epics holt kann er sein char spielen oder was




naja vergleich mal einen epic pve mit epic pvp da is auch einiges an dmg um mein arcane mage mit schneider set und 2 epic teilen aus kara steck noch jeden arena 1 equipten mage vom dmg her weg


----------



## Rheinman (3. Dezember 2007)

Ein Holy-Pala soll ja angeblich auch nur schwer und langsam leveln und farmen können. Dass aber so ein Stoffie mit seinem super-hyper-Schaden viel leichter in Gras beißt, wird da schnell vergessen. Wenn ich mich an meine noch vor einigen Monaten nicht Epic-ausgerüstete Hexe erinnere, fällt mir spontan ein, wie schwer einige Quests waren. Jetzt habe ich eine Holy-Pala auf 69 in Nethersturm. Das Questen ist bestimmt nicht schwerer. Ich finde es geht sogar einfacher, die Platte macht vieles Wett und einige Elites hätte ich damals nicht alleine geschafft.


----------



## Astina (3. Dezember 2007)

Ich find es schon herb wie hier einige abgehen von wegen whine thread und so.

Na ja ich kann nur sagen jeder Klasse und jeder Spieler ist ersetzbar. Mit einem gewaltigen unterschied. DD´s sind leicht zu ersetzen denn die gibt es wie Sand am Meer. Heiler und Tanks nicht. Jeder DD der auch nen guten Tank in der Gilde haben will wird ihm auch hier und da mal helfen. Zumal viele Sachen als Tank einfach auch nur lahmer gehen. Aber wenn du eben haufenweise DD´s hast die dir nicht helfen, gibts die Retourkutsche. "Tankst du uns mal dies und das." "Nö die nächste Woche nicht für dich." Ende Prob gelöst. 

Mist ist das natürlich mit dem PVP. Da geht es wirklich nur übers umskillen. Wobei einige Poster hier dann ihre Lächerliche Meinung kund tuen, daß man dann eben nicht Deff spielen sollte. Also wenn das alle Deff täten möcht ich nicht die Whine Threads dieser Poster sehen sehen. Ich denke mal hier sollte Blizzne Lösung für die Deffs finden. Alle Klassen mit allen Skills haben ihre PVP Berechtigung außer den Protpalas und -kriegern. Ist einfach Mist für uns. Und jedesmal umskillen ist zu teuer. Obwohl ich könnt ja Vergelter machen und wenn die DD´s nen Tank brauchen müssen sie mir das skillen zahlen. Wäre auch ne alternative  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Das letzte Prob ist das mit den PVP Items. Da geb ich den Vorrednern absolut Recht ich war schon immer ein Verfechter der Trennung von PVP und PVE. Da sollte man die Stats so überarbeiten, daß sie im jeweiligen anderen Spielbereich nichts bringen. *Oh wenn das käme möcht ich nich die whine threads von einigen sehen*.

Bleibt festzuhalten, daß es für diese beiden Klassen nur die Wahl gibt PvE oder umskillen und PVP beides geht nicht. Und das ist mumpitz. Alles andere lässt sich für meine Begriffe regeln.

Wobei ich ehrlicher Weise noch dazusagen muss, daß beim farmen der Protpala auch nicht grosse Probs hat. Das ist ein Krieger Prob.


----------



## Honeycutt (3. Dezember 2007)

Versteh garnicht warum soviele Def-Krieger rumheulen.

Ich bin auch Def-Krieger aus Leidenschafft und ich hab null Probleme mit Groups, Farmen oder sonstigem...
Kommt halt auch oft auf die Spielweise drauf an  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Neonblack (3. Dezember 2007)

man sollte doch eigentlich vorher wissen das ein Defftank nen PvE Char is und sich nicht sonderlich zum farmen eignet...wenn man das mit lvl 70 immer noch nicht weiß-selbst schuld!
Wenns dir nicht passt skill auf Off um, rock die Arena und BGs und verabschiede dich vom PvE 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

man kann nunmal nicht alles haben,entweder PvP oder PvE...man muss halt Prioritäten setzen...

außerdem kann wirklich jeder die Daily-Quests in Skettis etc machen, selbst wenn er keine Talentpunkte vergeben hätte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ThomasO (3. Dezember 2007)

Honeycutt schrieb:


> Versteh garnicht warum soviele Def-Krieger rumheulen.
> 
> Ich bin auch Def-Krieger aus Leidenschafft und ich hab null Probleme mit Groups, Farmen oder sonstigem...
> Kommt halt auch oft auf die Spielweise drauf an
> ...



Naja, auf die Spielweise weniger, sondern auf die Ausrüstung.
Ich habe beides gemacht , Ogri´la oder Skettis als Beispiel, in Grün mit teils blauen Items und jetzt zum grossen Teil nur Lila Zeugs. 
Das ist ein himmelweiter unterschied.
Krieger sind sowas von Equip abhängig, das man als Grüner schon Probleme nur bei einem Mob hat und als Lila kloppt man eben mal auf 5 gleichzeitig drauf.
Von daher sollte ein unterschied gemacht werden von frischen grünen 70érn und welchen die Kara regelmässig besuchen Raiden. 

Es hilft also nur eines, bessere Ausrüstung. Wenn man seinen Tank gerne Spielt, beisst man sich da durch, auch wenn man viel meckert, wie meine wenigkeit z.B. .
Man kloppt zwar anscheinend ewig auf einen oder mehreren Mobs rum, allerdings kann ich mir zwischenzeitlich mal in ruhe einen Buffed.de Artikel durchlesen *g*


----------



## Astina (3. Dezember 2007)

Neonblack schrieb:


> man sollte doch eigentlich vorher wissen das ein Defftank nen PvE Char is und sich nicht sonderlich zum farmen eignet...wenn man das mit lvl 70 immer noch nicht weiß-selbst schuld!
> Wenns dir nicht passt skill auf Off um, rock die Arena und BGs und verabschiede dich vom PvE
> 
> 
> ...


Ja genau über solche Meinungen regen mich auf
1. Natürlich kann man nicht alles haben aber Protpalas und Protkrieger gehen gar nicht PVP wohingegen alle andere Klasse auch mit einer Skillung sowohl hüben wie auch drüben gehen. Je nach skillung besser oder weniger besser aber es geht.
2.Es geht nicht darum daß er es auf 70 nicht wusste. Es geht um Abhilfe bezüglich der Tatsache, daß man eben auch mit nem Tank was im PVP reißen will. Wie alle anderen auch.
3. Natürlich kann jeder ohne skillung die dailys machen. Nur hast du dir man nen Krieger bei farmen angeschaut das dauert ewig bis der nen Mob umhaut. Also es geht nicht ums Ob sondern ums Wie.
Wobei ich grundsätzlich sagen muss, daß es nicht seinen kann, daß nen deff viel damage macht. Wäre einfach IMBA aber ich hatte oben ja Altetrnativen angegeben. Wobei man durchaus auch bestimmte mobs als deff gut farmen kann und außerdem gibt es fürs Geld Sammlerberufe.

So Illumina(edit der account name ist neonblack) es ist leicht sowas zu behaupten wenn man nen Holypala spielt. Das ist gerade die Klasse die am besten gleichzeitig im PVP und PVE rockt. Außerdem das vor 70 zu wissen, heißt nicht, daß man diese Vor- und Nachteile auf Level1 weiß, wenn man seinen Ersten Char erstellt.
Und den bescheurten Tipp mit dem umskillen kannst dir sparen, vor allen Dingen wenn man halb PVE und PVP equipt rumläuft. Was ja nur geht weil nicht alle Tanks umskillen und weil du selber diese Probs nicht hast.
Wenn Blizzard nämlich die anderen Charaktere morgen mit demselben Prob, wie die Deffs belegen würde sähst du verdammt alt aus.


----------



## Arstiuri (3. Dezember 2007)

als baum macht farmen auch keinen spass, nur mal so ne anmerkung. 

zum thema pvp: du willst mir erzählen dass du als defftank nicht auch im alterac/warsong was reissen kannst? such dir nen heiler und ab die post. die ganzen stoffies freuen sich wenn du den ein oder anderen ranstürmenden off-warri abfangen kannst! da bekommste dann auch schön viel ehre und wirst gebraucht. auch hier mein vergleich zum baum: ich habe alleine auch genau 0 chance gegen alles was schaden macht, aber in kombi mit nem warri etc. siehts schon anders aus!

insofern: freu dich doch dass du schnell gruppen für inis findest. seit 2.3 haste folgende vorteile: 
1. dailys in inis - geben geld und noch dazu ruf. versuche bei uns aufem realm (lordaeron) mal schnell nen tank zu finden - keine chance. also kannste da doch gold farmen
2. dailys im bg, auch schnell 12g verdient
3. wie schon gesagt, daily in skettis, nochmal 20g
4. usw.


----------



## Matteus (3. Dezember 2007)

Wenn man ein bisschen sucht, findet man schnell einen Heiler als Farmpartner. Zusammen machts erstens doppelt soviel Spass und zweitens kann man so fast ohne Pausen durchfarmen, was das Teilen der Beute mehr als ausgleicht.


----------



## Vénom (3. Dezember 2007)

Also Astina,

ich muss dir leider wiedersprechen was das dumm gelaber von wegen: "Es kann jeder PvP machen ausser deff Tanks" bei der derzeitigen Situation die es in WoW gibt und der immer größer aufklaffenden schlucht zwichen PvP und PvE ist nicht eine Klasse 100 % PvP Tauglich die nicht eine entsprechnde PvP-Skillung hat und auch über das nötige Equip verfügt um dort auch zu Spielen.

Okay lass es mich einfach mal so erklären wer Tankt kann ohne umzuskillen eben nichts anderes machen als Tanken!

Wer Healt kann eben auch nix anderes machen als zu Healen, glaub mal nicht nur weil wir jetzt toll 600 Spelldamage ahebn das die Priester jetzt hier rum rocken und die mobs weg farmen mit nem grinsen im gesicht -.-* schonmal nen Healer gespielt ?!

Ich bin Priester, Full Dizi geskillt aktuell und mache somit garkeinen schaden, kann nicht besonders heilen, ich kann nur lange leben, genauso wie ein defftank halt leider habe ich auch keine 18k rüstung die mich vor denn schlägen meiner gegner schützt und ein schilde im klassischen sine kann ich acuh nicht tragen, ich könnte mir nichtmal ne dicke 2 H anziehen und dann los legen paar mobs zu klopfen.

Als DeffTank ist es nicht einfach aber es zwingt dich ja keiner mit ner 1 Hand Farmen zu gehen. Ausserdem ist ein GUTER Deff-Krieger (müsste es eigentlich heissen) sich seiner vorzüge bewusst.

- Flage Tragen und Schützen in WS 
- Flage Schützen im Arathiebecken (da kommt keiner zum tappen)
- Flage Tragen in Auge des Sturms bzw. BassenDeffen
- Im AV biste sogar als Deff Tank der Beliebsteste denn es gibt und jeder wird dir seine Heilung zukommen lassen

Naja lange rede Kurzer sinn jeder sucht sich seine Klasse, Skillung selbst aus. Keiner ist ohne entsprechende Skillung und Equip PvP fähig.


----------



## jamirro (3. Dezember 2007)

der deff tank der dieses we im bg unterwegs war konnte ziemlich gut gebraucht werden. er trug flag - heiler im rücken. der reflektierte schaden - denn hat man nicht down gebracht.


----------



## HeinzII (3. Dezember 2007)

Es kommt eben nur eines leider immer wieder zum Tragen

Wenn man sich entscheidet auf deff zu gehen kommt man gleich ins das Problem der weitestgehend assozialen Community ^^
Die bekannten Probs halt : man bekommt nicht die Zeit um Aggro aufzubauen und die DD´s interessierts wenig - dafür wird gemosert und herumgezickt und Schuld umher geschoben..
Solche Kommentare findet man nichtmal nur im spiel sondern auch von Moderatoren dieses Forums

Das größte Problem des Defftanks sind weniger die Items sondern die mangelnde Teamplay-Kompetenz und Konfliktfähigkeit der breiten Masse.... Sind diese überwunden ( etwa in einer halbwegs sozialfähigen Gilde ) lösen sich eigentlich alle weiteren Probleme von selbst, weil man sich gegenseitig hilft - auch bei der Verbesserung des Equips


----------



## Sérâph!m (3. Dezember 2007)

Käse zum Whine?
Mal ehrlich, von wegen, DeffEquip wär schwer zu beschaffen...

-> Mechanar: Panthalon der Kalkulator gibts n wunderschönes Deffring
-> Arkatraz PreQuest: Rarer Tankgürtel, der mit einer bisschen webeglichkeit Epicstatus verdient hätte
-> Mechanar Heroic: Panthalon der Kalkulator droppt n episches Tankschwer: den Suneater
-> Botanika: Zweiter Boss droppt n blaues Tankschild (besser wär noch das für 35 Heroicmarken)
-> Schattenlabyrinth: Murmur droppt die D3-Schultern, die sind super zum tanken.
-> Sethekhallen heroic: Krallenpriester Sezz'is droppt epische Tankschultern
-> Als Waffe tuts die Jahrtausendklinge aus HDZ2, besser wäre allerdings das Kriegsschwert der Draenei
-> Sockel die Sachen anständig (Verteidigungswertung, Parierwertung, Ausdauer)!
-> Mit Verzauberungen (Ausdauer, Blockwert(-ung), Beweglichkeit) kannst du auch einiges rausreissen!

Kannst dir in einer Woche mit etwas Arbeit n super Tankequip zusammenbesorgen, damit kannst du viele (Heroic-)70er-Instanzen und auch die ersten 2-3 Bosse in Karazhan tanken.


Und zum Thema PvP-Tank Equip: Wozu das denn bitte? Eigentlich sind die PvP-items dazu da, sie im PvP zu benutzten, nicht im PvE! Wer bräuchte denn schon bitte nen DeffTank im BG oder Arena (wobei die den Melees ganz schön auf den Sack gehen können 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )


----------



## Seath (3. Dezember 2007)

oh man, was für ein thema.........


----------



## Soramac (3. Dezember 2007)

Seath schrieb:


> oh man, was für ein thema.........



oh man, was für eine Antwort...



Wenn man ein Krieger spielt, dann spielt man den nicht von Anfang an als Tank und bestimmt kommen dann auch die Farmberufe ins Auge, sprich: Bergbau, Kräuterkunde und Kürschner, dies wohl jeder hat. Dann kannste ja schonmal als Tank, Erze farmen oder Kräuter suchen und die verkaufen, aber wer auch noch angeln hat, kann Wasserpartikel farmen und die dann auch gut verkaufen und ob es der Idiot im Spiel ist weiß Ich wirklich nicht  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kenodan (3. Dezember 2007)

Hallöchen,

es gibt ein nettes Video von einem Deftank auf DaR. Eocrank mit Namen.

Der farmt knapp 30 Mobs und einen Elite auf der Terrasse am schwarzen Tempel. Also kann man mit nem Deftank doch farmen^^.


Den Link kenn ich leider nicht, allerdings gibt es im Kriegerforum auf der offiziellen Seite einen Beitrag zu dem Video.



LG


Skinnyy


----------



## Soramac (3. Dezember 2007)

Kenodan schrieb:


> Hallöchen,
> 
> es gibt ein nettes Video von einem Deftank auf DaR. Eocrank mit Namen.
> 
> ...




Ich glaub du meinst dieses Video.


----------



## Astina (4. Dezember 2007)

Vénom schrieb:


> Also Astina,
> 
> ich muss dir leider wiedersprechen was das dumm gelaber von wegen: "Es kann jeder PvP machen ausser deff Tanks" bei der derzeitigen Situation die es in WoW gibt und der immer größer aufklaffenden schlucht zwichen PvP und PvE ist nicht eine Klasse 100 % PvP Tauglich die nicht eine entsprechnde PvP-Skillung hat und auch über das nötige Equip verfügt um dort auch zu Spielen.



Ich sag nicht, daß jeder Char mit ner PVE skillung auch ne PVP Skillung hat. Aber ich sag daß es zumindest ne 80% PVP skillung ist und beim Tank vielleicht mal gerade 30% und das ist nun mal so.



Vénom schrieb:


> Als DeffTank ist es nicht einfach aber es zwingt dich ja keiner mit ner 1 Hand Farmen zu gehen. Ausserdem ist ein GUTER Deff-Krieger (müsste es eigentlich heissen) sich seiner vorzüge bewusst.
> 
> - Flage Tragen und Schützen in WS
> - Flage Schützen im Arathiebecken (da kommt keiner zum tappen)
> ...



Jup Flaggen tragen und tanken kann ich. Basen deffen??? Ne kann ich nicht. Ein Tank wird von allen ignoriert bis er der letzte ist und dann kann man ihn down machen. Ich halt zwar was aus aber mach auch keinen Schaden. Nix deffen. Und Arena ja mh was mach ich als Protpala in der Arena. dispellen. Was sinvolleres gibt es da für mich nicht. Leider hat diese Möglichkeit der Krieger nicht.



Vénom schrieb:


> Naja lange rede Kurzer sinn jeder sucht sich seine Klasse, Skillung selbst aus. Keiner ist ohne entsprechende Skillung und Equip PvP fähig.


Jo vollkommen richtig. Aber Tanks mit beidem auch nicht. Wieder ein unterschied zu anderen.


----------



## ThomasO (4. Dezember 2007)

Kenodan schrieb:


> Hallöchen,
> 
> es gibt ein nettes Video von einem Deftank auf DaR. Eocrank mit Namen.
> 
> ...




Schau dir sein Equip an, dann weisste auch, warum dies so funktioniert 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Und zudem, lass in solch eine Situation mal ein paar Caster-Mobs hinzukommen, dann wäre er auch Down gegangen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Worum es sich dreht, ist das Equip. Bis man sowas zusammen hat, dauert es immens lang


----------



## Eocrank (8. Januar 2008)

ThomasO schrieb:


> Schau dir sein Equip an, dann weisste auch, warum dies so funktioniert
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Moin, habe durch Zufall diesen Thread gefunden.
Nein, ich habe kein imba Equip und in dem Video was einige Monate alt ist, schon gar nicht. ;-)
Die Mobs haben die Eigenschaft dass es Dual Wield Mobs sind, was ihnen 24% Enemy miss gibt. Zusammen mit dem Enemy miss aus den eigenen Verteidigungspunkten, Dodge, Parry und vor allem Blockwertung kommt man somit schnell auf einen Wert von über 100%. Dann noch etwa 400 Blockwert und man kann die komplette Gruppe problemlos farmen ohne Schaden zu bekommen (ausser marginalem Flammenschaden von einem der Mobs welches aber absolut zu vernachlässigen ist). Im Grunde genommen reicht dafür ein Equip-Level auf Kara-Niveau. Im Video hab ich zudem noch vieles verkehrt gemacht, ich war viel zu vorsichtig und hab in der Kampfhaltung gekämpft.

Mittlerweile bin ich durch Austausch meines Schildes (Sporregar-Schild + Teufelsstahlschildstachel), langsame Mainhand, weit mehr Blockwertungs-Equipment, Vergelter-Karte und ein paar PvP-Teilen bei etwa 1300 AP, 24% Crit und farme die Gruppe zusammen mit dem Elite mit angenehmen 1300 DPS in Berserkerhaltung mit Spalten, Wirbelwind, ab und an Verwüsten und Siegesrausch. Danach noch eine 20er Gruppe auf einer anderen Terrasse, dann verkaufen, reppen etc. und wieder von vorne anfangen.
Von der Effizienz her gibt es kaum etwas besseres für Krieger. Ich komme damit über längere Zeit gemessen auf ca. 220 Gold pro Stunde. Selbst wenn ich mal MS-geskillt bin für PvP bzw. als Fury für Raids skille ich zum farmen wieder zurück auf Def.

Und was den Caster-Einwand angeht: Na klar, das stimmt. Bei Castern gehe ich schnell down. Darum farme ich sie auch nicht. Beim Farmen geht es mir meist um das Gold-Farmen für Repkosten, Reit-Kosten, Buff-Food/Tränke-Kosten oder für alles was ich sonst noch brauche. Und da das meiste mit Gold kaufbar ist, versuche ich erst gar nicht für mich uneffiziente Mobs zu farmen. Urfeuer farmen zum Beispiel macht mir keinen Spass... darum kaufe ich es, sofern ich es brauche, im AH von dem Geld was ich an meinem BT-Farmspot erfarme. Und schneller sind die, die den Kram selber erfarmen meist auch nicht. 
Insgesamt hab ich dort schon über 15.000 G erfarmt, mein Reitskill und das meiner Freundin finanziert, skille mehrfach in der Woche um und gehe derzeit maximal einen Abend in der Woche dort farmen. Und das beste ist: Es macht Spass! Weit mehr als irgendwelche blöden Single-Mobs zu grinden oder Daily Quests zu machen. :-)

Also gogo Def-Krieger: Packt Euren Jäger-Farm-Twink weg und geht AoE-Farmen! :-)

Gruß
Eo


----------



## vyn (8. Januar 2008)

flenn flenn, bla bla

sorry, aber die ganzen threads "wieso ist das so und nicht so" ... ?

EINFACH, ES IST SO!

wenns euch ned passt und alles andere besser ist, dann spielt was besseres oder wechselt zu nem spiel, bei dems so is wie ihr es haben wollt

sorry, bin ja verständnisvoll, aber mit so sachen hab ich einfach meine mühe.


----------



## Ohrensammler (8. Januar 2008)

Also mein Krieger ist Def Equipped und Def geskillt und zwar von Level 1 an.

Mir war klar das dies der Weg des Zen-Buddisten ist  (oommm) aber es funktioniert.
Und dafür das man halt viel länger für die Mobs braucht stirbt man seltener und braucht weniger Esspausen.

Und es ist auch irgendwie witzig, vom Klo zu kommen und zu sehen das ein Mob schon 5 min auf einen einhaut ohne das der grüne Balken einen Kollaps bekommen hat.

Inzwischen ist der aufstrebende Brecher Level 66 und wird ohne umskillen auch noch die 70 erreichen.
In der Ruhe liegt eben die Kraft.

Zum Thema Pvp: Naja das hatte ich ohnehin nie vor. Viele Def Tank Fähigkeiten zielen ja auf Aggromanagment ab und ob sich im PVP die Gegner wegspotten lassen halte ich eher für weniger wahrscheinlich. (Vielleicht ist ja mal jemand so nett und tut mir den Gefallen :-))

DEF ist Chef!


----------



## Minastirit (8. Januar 2008)

Und ich reg mich immer noch auf das ich mir damals keinen warri gemacht hab ..

in jedem 5er team brauchts ein MS
in jedem raid einen MT JAAAAA in jedem (kenne jedenfall keinen ohne ..)
für jede instanz braucht man nen tank (ja freals und palas gibt es auch nur sind die oft heal oder moonking oder dmg oder was weis ich)
fury ist max dps (wiso er nie im dmg meter erster ist liegt am aggro nicht am dmg)

btw alle 2xxx ratings haben nen warri im 5er
alle 2xxx ratings haben oft einen warri im 2er
alle 2xxx ratings haben oft einen warri im 3er

ALSO skill um
oder
l2p
oder
reroll z.b. hexer ist nicht so schwer .. findest zwar fast keine gruppe aber du kannst farmen und dmg machen und was weis ich ^^


----------



## Thorat (8. Januar 2008)

wieso ist der *healer* der letzte idiot im spiel ... ? jede klasse kann sich über pvp imba equip farmen ohne aufwand, jede klasse kann sich imba equip im AH kaufen ohne aufwand, jede klasse kann sich umengen an gold erfarmen, ohne viel aufwand, der *healer*  hat am meisten repkosten, levelt am schwierigsten, farmt am wenigsten und am langsamsten, bekommt imba items nur in den raid inis ab 10 mann ... dann regt sich jeder auf wieso es so wenige *healer*  gibt und was macht blizzard, statt es dem *healer healen* zu vereinfachen, führen die ne neue *healklassen* ein ... usw und sofort -.- was meint ihr dazu?

???


----------



## THUG-LIFE58 (8. Januar 2008)

wenn man mit so einen equip 11k life hatt und 1k russi dann lach ich dich aus ich hab ich hab mit meinen full blauen tank equip 12klife und 13k russi


----------



## beaver1993 (8. Januar 2008)

dudu tank spielen^^ 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mkchrissi (8. Januar 2008)

mumba schrieb:


> wieso ist der def tank der letzte idiot im spiel ... ? jede klasse kann sich über pvp imba equip farmen ohne aufwand, jede klasse kann sich imba equip im AH kaufen ohne aufwand, jede klasse kann sich umengen an gold erfarmen, ohne viel aufwand, der def tank hat am meisten repkosten, levelt am schwierigsten, farmt am wenigsten und am langsamsten, bekommt imba items nur in den raid inis ab 10 mann ... dann regt sich jeder auf wieso es so wenige deffs gibt und was macht blizzard, statt es dem warri tank zu vereinfachen, führen die ne neue tankklasse ein ... usw und sofort -.- was meint ihr dazu?




so ein schwachsinn.. ich kenn deftank´s die machen mehr gold wie ich. ich bin hunter und famre schon viel goldd.. aber er es nich drauf hat macht den *mimimi*


----------



## Crowerudwarrior (8. Januar 2008)

SeRuM schrieb:


> ich glaube nicht ,dass holy prieste rund paladine etc schneller farmen.
> und wenns dir neichtgefällt:
> -skill um
> -spiel ne andre Klasse
> -L2P



farmen und questen mit nem healpala is so trotteleinfach...
mit den 33% spelldmg, die man durch den +heal bekommt, geht das echt easy. vor allem geht einem das mana nie aus. ich farm und quest z.b. im healequip, pull mir 10 mobs zusammen und nach ca. 1 minute sind alle down, ich hab noch 100% life und 90% mana.

ansonsten: mit nem deffwarri zu farmen is sicher net so doll, und umskillen kommt auf die dauer auch zu teuer.


----------



## noizycat (8. Januar 2008)

HeinzII schrieb:


> Wenn man sich entscheidet auf deff zu gehen kommt man gleich ins das Problem der weitestgehend assozialen Community ^^
> Die bekannten Probs halt : man bekommt nicht die Zeit um Aggro aufzubauen und die DD´s interessierts wenig - dafür wird gemosert und herumgezickt und Schuld umher geschoben..
> 
> Das größte Problem des Defftanks sind weniger die Items sondern die mangelnde Teamplay-Kompetenz und Konfliktfähigkeit der breiten Masse....



true, so true ... gerade erst wieder erlebt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Andererseits gibt auch Leute, die sich sogar entschuldigen, wenn sie mit ihren doch um einiges besseren Equip mal die Aggro klauen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gadfly (8. Januar 2008)

Hiho,

habe früher genau das selbe wie du gedacht... es stimmt schon das man mit Defftank langsam farmt u.s.w. wie oben schon beschrieben... aber he... man denk doch mal daran du bist derjeinige in deiner gilde der am meißten Rüssi hat, an dem das Leben des ganzen Gruppe bzw. Raid hängt... weißt du wie ich es mein gut Schurken machen Dmg u.s.w. wie du es halt kennst aber du hast die Aggro und hast die kontrolle! .. so sehe ich es zumindest Freunde dich damit an und denke an WotLK! Ich hab mir zumindest vorgenommen dann umzuskillen um "schnell" auf 80 zukommen. weiß ja nich was die anderen davon halten aber ich hoffe ich konnt dir weiterhelfne


----------



## Strickjacke (8. Januar 2008)

Ich würde Dir einen Farmtwink --> Hunter, also Jäger wärmstens empfehlen, den spielst in grün hoch lernst ihm kürschnern und machst so schon beim Lvln Profit.

Mit 70 reicht zum Farmen auch das Q Equip wenn du "Tierherrschaft" skillst  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Und ja ich hab auch Tank und Heil Chars aber gefarmt wird mit dem Jäger 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mit dem Jäger wirst du auch nicht dauernd gefragt ob du nicht Lust auf ne Ini hast  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Trisch (9. Januar 2008)

Eocrank schrieb:


> Moin, habe durch Zufall diesen Thread gefunden.


Ich auch



Eocrank schrieb:


> Mittlerweile bin ich durch Austausch meines Schildes (Sporregar-Schild + Teufelsstahlschildstachel), langsame Mainhand, weit mehr Blockwertungs-Equipment, Vergelter-Karte und ein paar PvP-Teilen bei etwa 1300 AP, 24% Crit und farme die Gruppe zusammen mit dem Elite mit angenehmen 1300 DPS in Berserkerhaltung mit Spalten, Wirbelwind, ab und an Verwüsten und Siegesrausch. Danach noch eine 20er Gruppe auf einer anderen Terrasse, dann verkaufen, reppen etc. und wieder von vorne anfangen.
> Von der Effizienz her gibt es kaum etwas besseres für Krieger. Ich komme damit über längere Zeit gemessen auf ca. 220 Gold pro Stunde. Selbst wenn ich mal MS-geskillt bin für PvP bzw. als Fury für Raids skille ich zum farmen wieder zurück auf Def.



So hab ich mich gestern gleich mal auf den Weg gemacht 15 Flammkappen zu sammeln für das Schild und das Rezept für den Teufelsstahlschildstachel gekauft und einen angefertigt. 

Rauf zum Tempel und gleich mal die falsche Gruppe gepullt - tot ^^

Dann hab ich endlich die richtigen Mobs gefunden, man kann dort 25 Mobs + 1 Elite gleichzeitig pullen, wenn man die 6 Stück an der Verbindung noch mitpullen will, entkommen schon wieder die ersten auf der Plattform. Solange alle Mobs vor einem stehen gibt es genau *0*Schaden, beim zusammenziehen bekommt man etwas Schaden durch Treffer in den Rücken aber das sind keine 3k Schaden manchmal sogar deutlich weniger. Als Waffe hab ich den Enthaupter genommen.

Anfangs hab ich es auch in Berserkerhaltung und mit Wirbelwind probiert, aber bin nicht über 600 DPS gekommen, der Wirbelwind trifft halt nur 4 Ziele maximal, an Spalten hab ich nicht gedacht, da diese Taste gar nicht in meinem Interface ist ^^. Ich hab mich dan auf Kampfhaltung umgestellt, da ich dort den Zusatzschaden über Verwüsten bekomme (Wut ist immer auf 100) das hat die DPS auf 7-800 erhöht. Am ende des Tages hab ich mir noch die Dunkelmondkarte geleistet, mit der man bei Treffer Heiligschaden verteilen kann. Ich wollte die Karte eh schon lange haben wegen der +51 Ausdauer, hab sie aber gleich ausprobiert und ich kann sagen die Karte proct auch wenn man keinen Schaden bekommt sondern auch wenn geblockt wird. Die DPS stieg auf über 900 an. Wie ich allerdings auf die 1300 DPS kommen soll ist mir noch ein rätsel.

50 % meines angerichteten Schadens kamen durch den DOT des Schildes (ca. 30 %) und durch den Teufelsschildstachel (ca. 20 %)

Insgesamt kann ich sagen das das AoE farmen an der Stelle höllisch spass macht und die staunenden Augen der dort questenden eine Wohltat sind, aber so richtig lohnend ist es nur wenn man einen Abnehmer für Netherstoff hat, denn der droppt dort in Massen, nur der Goldloot und der Verkauf der grauen Items bringt etwa 30g die Stunde, in den knapp 4 Stunden gestern hatte ich 4-5 grüne drops und 2 blaue (Rezept für Juwelenschmied und Wasser herbeizaubern IX) wenn das gut verkauft wird ist das farmen sehr effektiv, aber mit den drops kann man glaub ich nicht rechnen.

Insgesamt hab ich etwa 700 der Mobs dort erlegt, zumindest sagt mir das mein Mobinfo.


----------



## Eocrank (9. Januar 2008)

Trisch schrieb:


> Dann hab ich endlich die richtigen Mobs gefunden, man kann dort 25 Mobs + 1 Elite gleichzeitig pullen, wenn man die 6 Stück an der Verbindung noch mitpullen will, entkommen schon wieder die ersten auf der Plattform.


Nein, Du kannst mehr pullen. Es gehen problemlos 36 Stück. Gegen das Entkommen hilft Demoshout. Alle paar Sekunden beim Pullen einfach erneuern dann flieht keiner mehr. 



> Anfangs hab ich es auch in Berserkerhaltung und mit Wirbelwind probiert, aber bin nicht über 600 DPS gekommen, der Wirbelwind trifft halt nur 4 Ziele maximal, an Spalten hab ich nicht gedacht, da diese Taste gar nicht in meinem Interface ist ^^.


Spalten ist der Hauptangriff. Übrigens ist Spalten eines der wichtigsten skills beim Tanken von zwei Mobs... und es macht zusätzliche Aggro - wenn auch nicht ganz so viel wie Heroic Strike. Daher solltest Du das als Tank sowieso in deiner Leiste haben. Anders als viele es glauben, geht Spalten auch in der Def-Stance.



> Ich hab mich dan auf Kampfhaltung umgestellt, da ich dort den Zusatzschaden über Verwüsten bekomme (Wut ist immer auf 100) das hat die DPS auf 7-800 erhöht.


Verwüsten geht auch in der Berserkerhaltung. Ausser Überwältigen (was sich aber nicht so sehr lohnt wie Wirbelwind) gibt es keinen Grund für die Kampfhaltung. Dir fehlen dann 3% Crit und Wirbelwind.



> Die DPS stieg auf über 900 an. Wie ich allerdings auf die 1300 DPS kommen soll ist mir noch ein rätsel.


Wenn Du nur 25 Mobs pullst ist das die Erklärung. Dir fehlen natürlich 10 Mobs verglichen mit meinem Pull. Und das macht eine Menge DPS aus. Ansonsten wie geschrieben ist Berserkerhaltung wichtig, Rüstung zerreissen durch Verwüsten auf dem Elite oben halten (aber nicht mehr als dafür verwenden), Wirbelwind auf CD, Spalten immer wenn Wut dafür da ist (also im Grunde genommen mindesten alle 2,6 Sekunden, durch Parry Haste sogar mehr) und jeden Siegesrausch mitnehmen.
Als Equipment möglichst wenig Dodge, Parry und Enemy miss, dafür aber möglichst viel Blockwertung (und immer auf Mindestblockwert achten (etwa 450)). Total Avoid verhindert nur dass der Schildstachel in Aktion tritt, dass das Gift vom Schild erneuert wird und zudem bringt es uns anders als Blocken auch keine Wut. Allenfalls Parieren ist noch okay wegen des Parry Haste... aber wenn 30 Mobs auf Dich einkloppen hast Du den eh immer da Du praktisch immer irgendeinem Mob parierst. Für das Optimieren empfiehlt zudem soweit wie möglich Def-Items (vor allem Total-Avoid Gear) durch PvP-Items zu ersetzen. Die Abhärtung sorgt dafür dass wir Crit-Immun bleiben. Crit, AP, Hit etc. bringt uns Melee-DPS.



> Insgesamt kann ich sagen das das AoE farmen an der Stelle höllisch spass macht und die staunenden Augen der dort questenden eine Wohltat sind, aber so richtig lohnend ist es nur wenn man einen Abnehmer für Netherstoff hat, denn der droppt dort in Massen


Den Netherstoff mache ich nach jedem Durchgang zu schwerem Netherstoffverband und verkaufe ihn an Händler. Wenn Du einen Schneider-Twink und einen Entzauberer-Twink hast, kannst Du auch billige Schneider-Items herstellen und diese dann entzaubern.



> nur der Goldloot und der Verkauf der grauen Items bringt etwa 30g die Stunde, in den knapp 4 Stunden gestern hatte ich 4-5 grüne drops und 2 blaue (Rezept für Juwelenschmied und Wasser herbeizaubern IX) wenn das gut verkauft wird ist das farmen sehr effektiv, aber mit den drops kann man glaub ich nicht rechnen.


Im Schnitt hat man pro Durchgang(beide Gruppen, ca 50 Mobs) 1 Arkanen Folianten. Der macht bei uns auf dem Server schon 15 Gold. Dann 1-2 grüne Items, Durchschnittlich 5G wert, wenn man sie entzaubert noch mehr (ich sammle sie immer und lass sie dann entzaubern). Direkter Verkaufsloot (Netherstoff, graue Items, weisse Items) bringen zusammen mit dem Goldloot etwa 10 G pro Runde. Siegel des Sonnenzorns nochmal ca 5 Gold.  Zusammen sind das etwa 37,50 Gold pro Durchgang.
Das ganze kann man sehr entspannend 6 mal die Stunde machen. Viel mehr ist wegen Respawnzeit nicht möglich. Somit kommt man auf einen Stundengewinn von ~225 Gold.
Hinzu kommen noch die Sonderloots die man abstauben kann: Karten für Kartensets, Verzauberer-Rezepte, Random-Epics etc.... alles schon gelootet dort. Für die beiden Epics die ich dort fand bekam ich zusammen schon 3000 Gold.
Noch ein paar wichtige Dinge: Epic-Mount ist wichtig, sonst ist man zu lange in der Luft auf dem Weg zum Händler. Beide Gruppen machen: Erst die 36 Mobs unten, dann die ~20 Mobs oben killen (bei der Treppe rechts vom Pseudo-Magtheridon anfangen - nach oben ziehen, aus dem Haus die Non-Elite ziehen und hinten den Rest pullen). "Sofort-Plündern" auf jeden Fall aktivieren. Das Looten dauert sonst zu lange.
Als groben Richtwert für die untere Gruppe mit allen Mobs inkl. Pullzeit sollte man ca. 3:15 Minuten anpeilen (etwa 1100 DPS inkl. Pull).
Wenn Ihr einem Prot-Paladin begegnet: Lasst Euch den Segen des Refugiums geben. Damit kommt man schnell auf Werte über 1800 DPS. 
Sehr schön ist auch das Crit-Trinket wenn man bei der Himmerswache der Sha'tar ehrfürchtig ist. Der Procc ist zwei Drittel des Kampfes praktisch Daueraktiv.

Gruß
Eo


----------



## Kal Jerico (9. Januar 2008)

@TE:

Zum hochleveln würd ich nicht auf Def gehen, ab einem gewissen Gearstand ists dir dann ohnehin egal- ein guter Raid wird ohne Augenzwinkern dir bei den Repkosten helfen. Wenn du Daily Heroics machst, dann Kriegst du nochmal 24g- auch schon was. Tanks die Geld dafür verlangen sind übrigens auch keine Seltenheit mehr- über Sinn und Unsinn kann man sich streiten.

Wenn der Tank oben ist, dann zieh dir ne Klasse hoch, die sich schnell und effizient Farmt- ein Hexer oder ein Hunter, Problem gelöst- mit dem Farmchar Finanzierst du dann den Mainchar. Ein BM Hunter läuft praktisch von allein und ist nicht so extrem Gear abhängig. Wähl noch nen Beruf, der einfach Skillbar ist- Kürschner zum Beispiel...mit Grollhufleder verdient sich unser Hunter ne goldene Nase. Durch die Inzenruns wirst du ja ohnehin noch etwas Gold machen können.

Last but not least: Du bist der Tank, du geniesst privilegien, die kein anderer jemals haben wird und auf deinen Schultern lastet eine grosse Verantwortung- dein Tod bedeutet in den meisten Fällen ein wipe und von deinen Entscheidungen hängt es ab, wie gut der Run läuft. Im Rampenlicht zu stehen ist nicht jedermanns Sache...werde dir zuerst bewusst was es bedeuted ein Tank zu sein und sei dankbar für die vielen Vorteile. Probleme wie Repkosten und langsames Farmen sind Peanuts.


----------



## Trisch (9. Januar 2008)

Eocrank schrieb:


> Nein, Du kannst mehr pullen. Es gehen problemlos 36 Stück. Gegen das Entkommen hilft Demoshout. Alle paar Sekunden beim Pullen einfach erneuern dann flieht keiner mehr.


Das werd ich nachher gleich mal testen.



Eocrank schrieb:


> Spalten ist der Hauptangriff. Übrigens ist Spalten eines der wichtigsten skills beim Tanken von zwei Mobs... und es macht zusätzliche Aggro - wenn auch nicht ganz so viel wie Heroic Strike. Daher solltest Du das als Tank sowieso in deiner Leiste haben. Anders als viele es glauben, geht Spalten auch in der Def-Stance.
> Verwüsten geht auch in der Berserkerhaltung.


Verwüsten auch in Bersi, hmmm ist das neu ? Ich hab das nie in meiner Bersileiste gehabt, bin davon ausgegangen das es in der Haltung nicht geht, auch das werd ich gleich ändern.

Aber Spalten ist zum tanken die schlechteste Wahl ! Spalten macht NULL zusätzliche Aggro, nur die Aggro durch den Schaden auf den 2. Mob, der ist aber geringer als ein HS auf den Mob. Also lass dir sagen dass Spalten wirklich zum tanken nicht taugt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Eocrank schrieb:


> Als Equipment möglichst wenig Dodge, Parry und Enemy miss, dafür aber möglichst viel Blockwertung (und immer auf Mindestblockwert achten (etwa 450)). Total Avoid verhindert nur dass der Schildstachel in Aktion tritt, dass das Gift vom Schild erneuert wird und zudem bringt es uns anders als Blocken auch keine Wut.



ich bin mit meinen >40 % da schon sehr zufrieden ^^




Eocrank schrieb:


> Die Abhärtung sorgt dafür dass wir Crit-Immun bleiben.


Wer mich nie trifft kann mich auch nicht kritisch treffen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Eocrank schrieb:


> Noch ein paar wichtige Dinge: Epic-Mount ist wichtig, sonst ist man zu lange in der Luft auf dem Weg zum Händler. Beide Gruppen machen: Erst die 36 Mobs unten, dann die ~20 Mobs oben killen (bei der Treppe rechts vom Pseudo-Magtheridon anfangen - nach oben ziehen, aus dem Haus die Non-Elite ziehen und hinten den Rest pullen).



Da ist alles voll mit Castern, an die kommt man kaum vorbei ohne die mitzupullen. Ich hab die eine Plattform immer in 2 Gruppengemacht 25+elite und die 6 danach, dann reppen und verkaufen bzw. auf Twink schicken. Ich hatte gestern nur 4 Folianten und etwa 130 Ringe.


----------



## Evernight (9. Januar 2008)

Als DEF-Tank bist du in Inis eigentlich am nützlichsten aber im PvP bist du eigentlich sehr...bedingt nützlich (sagen wir im Alterac bei den Generälen und anderen NPC´s). DEF bleibt DEF und ist immer noch DIE Skillung für PvE, aber Waffen/Furor ist für PvP das Beste.


----------



## BallzofSt33L (9. Januar 2008)

1.ohne def tank gehts net jedenfalls in den höheren innis ab Festung der stürme und so
2.bekommt man alle set teile als erstes

also ich find das is gar net schlecht man hat zwar auch einschränkungen weil man die meisten rep kosten hat und kein dmg machen kann, aber ich finds auch im bg geil. wenn du da alterac gehst ist geil wenn ein richtiger def tank mit dabei is, da gewinnt man ruckzuck also ich finds net schlecht...

wie gesagt ohne tanks läuft im pve nix, deswegen bin ich froh das es leute gibt, die einen spielen!!!!

mfg




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


"Schnauze, wegtreten!!!!!!!!"


----------



## ThomasO (9. Januar 2008)

beezle schrieb:


> Ich zitiere einfach mal eine Passage aus einem 'buffed' Heft:
> 
> _"... Und dafür bekomme ich als Tank etwas, was mir bei anderen Klassen eher versagt bleibt: Aufmerksamkeit, Anerkennung und manchmal vielleicht sofar ein bisschen Dankbarkeit."_
> ...



Aufmerksamkeit ? - Zwangsweise Ja, heilen muss ja sein sonst Wipe
Anerkennung ? - Gut zu Tanken wird als Selbstverständlich angesehen, ansonsten Beschimpfungen ohne ende.
Dankbarkeit ? - Nö eigentlich nicht, jedenfalls weniger dem Tank, sondern eher dem Loot gegenüber.

So erlebe ich das in WoW als Deff-Tank in Inis.

Mit Gilde ist das ne andere Geschichte, aber wer geht schon ständig mit Gilde in Inis (Stichwort PvP Seuche).
Inner Gilde mach ich meine Arbeit und gut is.


----------



## Eocrank (9. Januar 2008)

Trisch schrieb:


> Das werd ich nachher gleich mal testen.
> Verwüsten auch in Bersi, hmmm ist das neu ? Ich hab das nie in meiner Bersileiste gehabt, bin davon ausgegangen das es in der Haltung nicht geht, auch das werd ich gleich ändern.


Verwüsten geht wie Cleave, Heroic Strike, Blutdurst, Mortal Strike, Schildschlag in jeder Haltung. War aber schon immer so. Nur bei Cleave war es soweit ich mich erinnere vor etwa 2 Jahren noch anders.



> Aber Spalten ist zum tanken die schlechteste Wahl ! Spalten macht NULL zusätzliche Aggro, nur die Aggro durch den Schaden auf den 2. Mob, der ist aber geringer als ein HS auf den Mob. Also lass dir sagen dass Spalten wirklich zum tanken nicht taugt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Nee das ist falsch. Spalten hat 130 Bonus-Aggro. Die Bonus-Aggro wird jedoch durch die Anzahl der Mobs geteilt. Heroic Strike hat 196 Bonus-Aggro. Beim Tanken von genau zwei Mobs ist das ideal da es insgesamt mit der Aggro aus dem Schaden weit mehr Aggro (und DPS) verursacht als Heroic Strike. HS ist natürlich bei Single Targets immer besser. 
Hier mehr Infos dazu: http://www.wowwiki.com/Threat



> ich bin mit meinen >40 % da schon sehr zufrieden ^^


40% Blocken hast Du nur wenn Du in Summe aus Dodge und Parry nicht mehr als ~30% hast (was in normalem Tank-Equip sehr wenig ist). Ansonsten verfliegt der Rest hinter den 100%. Enemy miss (normalerweise ~30% bei diesen Mobs), Dodge und Parry verdrängen Blocken aus dem Hit Table... aber genau das ist ja was wir nicht wollen. Daher ist es wichtig Dodge und Parry so niedrig zu halten dass man in Summe aus 24% + Enemy miss aus Verteidigung + Dodge + Parry + Block nicht mehr als 100% hat.



> Wer mich nie trifft kann mich auch nicht kritisch treffen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Bei Schlägen in den Rücken während des Pullens schon. Ansonsten hast Du Recht. Ich achte trotzdem darauf bei 5% Crit-Reduce zu sein. Ist aber eh kein Problem - in den PvP-Sachen ist ja Abhärtung in Massen dabei.



> Da ist alles voll mit Castern, an die kommt man kaum vorbei ohne die mitzupullen.


Doch das geht. Einfach die vier Melee unten pullen, dann die Treppe rückwärts hochlaufen und die Pat mitnehmen. Dann die Gruppen und Wachen vor dem Haus mitnehmen, kurz in den Eingang laufen und die Mobs von innen pullen (ausser dem Elite). Dann wieder rauslaufen und die restlichen Melee pullen. Den Caster und den Dämon einfach stehen lassen.



> Ich hab die eine Plattform immer in 2 Gruppengemacht 25+elite und die 6 danach, dann reppen und verkaufen bzw. auf Twink schicken. Ich hatte gestern nur 4 Folianten und etwa 130 Ringe.


Wenn Du die Gruppe aufteilst, brauchst Du fast doppelt so lange. Es macht keinen großen Unterschied ob man 10 oder 40 Mobs tötet da der Passiv-Schaden durch Schild, Stachel und Vergelter-Karte konstant ist. Nur durch den eigenen Melee-Schaden kann man es etwas beschleunigen.

Gruß
Eo


----------



## Trisch (9. Januar 2008)

Eocrank schrieb:


> 40% Blocken hast Du nur wenn Du in Summe aus Dodge und Parry nicht mehr als ~30% hast (was in normalem Tank-Equip sehr wenig ist).



Wenn du meinst  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Eocrank (9. Januar 2008)

Trisch schrieb:


> Wenn du meinst
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ja, denn stell Dir vor Du hast 20% Ausweichen, 20% Parieren und 40% Blocken bei 490 Def (also 5,6% verfehlt werden) bei dieser Mob-Art (DW, also weitere 24% verfehlen).

Dann kommst Du in Summe bereits auf 109,6%. Diese überflüssigen 9,6% werden Dir von dem Blocken abgezogen da es die geringste Priorität hat (was im Raid ja auch gewünscht ist - wäre blöd wenn wir mit den 75% aktivem Schildblock unseren Total-Avoid gimpen würden). Somit bleiben Dir aufgrund zu hoher Total-Avoid-Werte nur noch 30,4% Blocken. Und da Blocken bei dieser Farm-Methode = Wut und DPS bedeutet sollte man seinen Avoid um eben diese 9,6% reduzieren damit man seine Blockwertung voll nutzen kann.

Gruß
Eo


----------



## Imbachar (9. Januar 2008)

Heulthread aber irgendwo haste shcon recht....wenns dich stört skill um^^


----------



## Viivelas (9. Januar 2008)

Hat vielleicht als Heulthread angefangen, mittlerweile gibts abe ein paar gute Tipps.

Wenns dich nicht stört geh ohne Tank in eine Instanz.


----------



## Uranius (9. Januar 2008)

Evernight schrieb:


> Als DEF-Tank bist du in Inis eigentlich am nützlichsten aber im PvP bist du eigentlich sehr...bedingt nützlich (sagen wir im Alterac bei den Generälen und anderen NPC´s). DEF bleibt DEF und ist immer noch DIE Skillung für PvE, aber Waffen/Furor ist für PvP das Beste.



Dir ist aber schon bewußt das ein Def Tank im Alteractal stehen kann wie ne Mauer und gut und gerne bis zu 5 Gegner für einige Zeit beschäftigen kann bevor er down geht?
Ich hoffe echt mal, das dieses "Schaden ist alles im PVP!" gerede aufhört und das die Leute mal lernen taktisch zu denken.

Auge der Stürme z.B. hol ich oft die Flagge. Klar isn DuDu in Reisegestalt fixer, aber an mir beißen sich Gegner die Zähne aus und das meißt lange genug das ich Hilfe bekomme.
Selbst wenn nicht, kann ich mit Einschreiten fix entkommen wenn ein Hordler in der nähe ist oder mal eben einen Gegner stunnen mit erschüterndem Schlag.

Aber um auch mal was zum Threadthema beizusteuern:

Es ist als Def Tank echt voll schön wenn dich andere Spieler loben und sich einfach dran erfreuen wenn Du deinen Job gut machst. Wenn man auf die Zufriedenheit des Raids oder der Gruppe hinarbeitet, kann man sich drauf verlassen, das man alles andere als der letzte Idiot ist, sondern der gefeierte Held.


----------



## Katze (9. Januar 2008)

mumba schrieb:


> wieso ist der def tank der letzte idiot im spiel ... ? jede klasse kann sich über pvp imba equip farmen ohne aufwand, jede klasse kann sich imba equip im AH kaufen ohne aufwand, jede klasse kann sich umengen an gold erfarmen, ohne viel aufwand, der def tank hat am meisten repkosten, levelt am schwierigsten, farmt am wenigsten und am langsamsten, bekommt imba items nur in den raid inis ab 10 mann ... dann regt sich jeder auf wieso es so wenige deffs gibt und was macht blizzard, statt es dem warri tank zu vereinfachen, führen die ne neue tankklasse ein ... usw und sofort -.- was meint ihr dazu?



schon mal was von klassenleherer gehört? der kann deine talente verlernen!
keiner zwingt dich deff zu sein.. 

völlig nutzloser whine thread
/report


----------



## defchamp (9. Januar 2008)

du willst hero tanken??? in deinem sign steght 11% block+parry ... viel zu wenig fürs tanken -.-


----------



## Kraljin (9. Januar 2008)

"wenn jetz jmd sagt ein offtank kann nicht tanken
dann bedenke er das wenn ein offtank nicht tanken kann der spieler der hinter dem char sitzt einfach nur zu doof ist

krieger sind zum tanken da und nicht zum damage machen!"


1. Offtanks werden nie im raid der mt sein weil sie einfach nicht die aggro wie deftanks aufbauen können und weniger hp haben, dazu noch mehr dmg fressen. Einem offtank musste 10sekunden zum antanken beim trash mob geben, nem deftank zeit genug um nen schildschlag treffen zu lassen.

2. hihi krieger machen keinen schaden, sry nur ich krieg mich nichmehr vor lachen, deshalb hat auch jeder hyjal / bt raid 3offtanks im raid, "weil die ja so gut tanken können" oder?!

Das deftanks nicht gut farmen können, is eben so, man muss es eben aus dem blickpunkt sehen, man hat sich darauf spezialisiert viel Aggro aufzubaun und wenig schaden zu fressen.

PS: Zu dem allgemeinen Tankmangel auf den servern, kann auch daran liegen das es eben wenig tank klassen gibt.3Klassen. 1.Krieger 2.Druide 3. Pala

Der Pala ist jedoch eher selten tank sondern eher heiler, Druide (falls er feral ist) weigern sich ja gerne zu tanken "weil sie lieber dmg machen wollten" und Krieger sind eben ned immer def und Offtank in Hc inis, Da spring ich lieber 4mal vonner klipp, Geht schneller und kommt auf die selben repkosten hinaus

Und wenn man offkrieger fragt "wieso bist ned def?" kommt meistens die antowort "macht mir kein spaß zu tanken", kann ich komplett verstehen, ich bin ele schamy und werd manchmal gefragt "wieso bist ned heal? da findest viel leichter ne grp..." sag ich einfach das es mir kein spaß macht zu heilen, WoW muss mir spaß machen das is mir auch oberste priorität an dem spiel, ich zahl keine 13euro im monat um mich zuwas zwingen zu lassen was mir kein spaß macht.


----------



## Razeagul (9. Januar 2008)

also ich bin holy priest meinst du oder einige net das es schwer ist zu farmen kann auch net überall reinrennen


----------



## Josey (9. Januar 2008)

Sicher ist man als reine Raid geskillte klasse (Defftank, Heiler) benachteiligt im Soloplay aber es gibt genug möglichkeiten diesen auszugleichen. Ich selber spiele einen Holypriester und das ist nicht leichter als nen deff glaub mir 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


PVP zB als Deff -> ab nach ws als Flaggenträger, ein befreundeter Krieger von mir macht sich nen richtigen spaß drauss, da ein Deff ja doch mehr einstecken kann als der 0815 MS den die hordis so gewohnt sind als gegner im BG.

oh kann meinen gedanken nicht zu ende führen hab FEIERABEND!!! *juhu*  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dragon1 (9. Januar 2008)

geh deftanks nicht verzagen,wir brauchen euch! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Krumnix (9. Januar 2008)

Ich spiele einen 70er Priester und einen Krieger als Def geskillt.

Folgendes muss ich sagen: Seit Blizzard den DMG aus Heilung rausgezogen hat, läßt es sich mit
dem Priester sowas von locker Farmen gehen. Zwar ist der Mana-Verbrauch noch etwas hoch für
die Schadenszauber, aber wo man vorher 100% Mana und 90% Leben an einem LvL 70 Mob 
verbraten hat, gehts seit neustem locker mit 80% Mana und 100% Leben wo man am Schluss dann noch hat. 
Daher sind alle Klassen, die sich auf Heilung geskillt haben (Schamane, Paladin, Druide und Priester)
soweit gut gerüstet worden, das sie farmen oder diverse Quest alleine schaffen. Das war vorher NICHT
möglich. 
Ich spiele den Priester jetzt 1,5 Jahre, ich weiß wie er vorher war und was das für ein Krampf war.

Jetzt kommt der Krieger. Als def geskillt. Da steh ich an einem Mob und haue ohne scheiß 3 Minuten auf dem
rum bis der fällt. Und dann droppt dort was weiß ich nicht das was man braucht. Für ne Sammelquest
ist man mal locker ne Stunde unterwegs, wo andere in 10 mins fertig sind. 
Und ganz ehrlich, das blöde, das saublöde gelabbere der Noobs, das man umskillen soll ist ja wohl das
sinnloseste, was ich je gehört habe. 
Umskillen kostet Gold. Und irgendwann ist das Gold alle. Und ich gehe nicht 2 Tage farmen um mich dann
für nen Raid wieder auf Def zu skillen. Irgendwann isses vorbei und dann heißt es für den Raid PECH.
Und da liegt das Problem. Jeder weiß das, wenn er einen Krieger, der Def geskillt ist, spielt, oder einer, 
der nen Tank für seine Grp sucht. 
Erster hat einfach kein Bock mehr gut die 10fache Zeit in seinen Char zu stecken, als alle anderen Klassen,
und die Zweiten wissen, das sie meist über ne Stunde suchen bis der Tank in der Grp ist.

Ein Druide, der Feral geskillt ist, kann auch gut tanken. Aber der braucht nur 5-6 Sachen zu tauschen
und in Katze zu gehen und haut die Mobs in Sekundentakt vom Hocker (Ich spiele einen 70er Druide
auf Feral!!!).
Ein Schutzpala stellt sich in eine Mobgruppe von 5-10 Viecher und spammt Weihe, bis alle tot rumliegt
und lootet in 4 min Arbeit ein Haufen Zeugs. 

Nur der Krieger als Tank steht da und haut sich minutenlang an den Mobs zu Tode........

Es sollte in der Def-Skillung (Schutz) ein weiteres Talent geben. Fokussierende Wut sollte nur noch 2 Skillpunkte
schlucken, dafür auf 4 Wutreduzierung kommen und dafür sollte daneben dann eine zusätzliche Kampf-
Haltung skillbar gemacht werden.
Die Haltung erhöht die Angriffkraft um 250, die Trefferwertung um 50 und die kritische Trefferwertung um
20. Benötig 31 Punkte in Schutzbaum und man kann alle Attacken aus der Kampfhaltung nutzen.
DAS würde ich SEHR SEHR begrüßen und damit könnte man zumindest als Def wieder ein wenig Farmen gehen
ohne sich wie ein Depp vorkommen zu müssen.......


----------



## Chebeteha (9. Januar 2008)

@Mumba (Threadersteller und alle anderen die da was net verstanden haben)

Hmm habe deine Thread mal gelesen, dann nochmal gelesen und immernoch ein "Ich bin so Low Skilled holt mich hier raus" gelesen. Vlt ist dir es noch nicht aufgefallen aber Deff Tank ist alles nur net der Trottel in WoW. 

Warum wirst du dich jetzt sicher fragen, daher erkläre ich dir mal schnell den Warri. Aber bedenke ich habe als Main Char einen Magier.

1. Der Deff Tank im PvP Geht sogar sehr gut, sofern man weiß wie man ihn spielen soll, zumidest Ehre Farmen kann er verdammt gut. (Letztens hat mich einer im AB gekillt mit 1H+Schild) also ohne Probleme spielbar

2. Habe ich als Tip für dein Geld Problem, mal nen Tip -----> Spiel dir nen Farm Mage hoch, nach 2.3.0 geht das Twinken ja echt Fix. 

3. Ich habe auch einen Krieger und sry nein er Levelt sich total easy. Aber nur wenn a) Du sein Equip wünsche alle 10 LvL überdenkst und richtig ausrüstest b) Du auch nur ansatzweise den Skilltree des Kriegers verstehst

4. Ist der Deff Tank ein muß in jeder Raid Instanz. Wieso ? Ganz einfach :

1. Der Druide hat MAx HP + Armor + Dodge = Gut für Krit Lastige Encounter oder solche die schnell viel Schaden machen und man ein Ordentliches HP Polster braucht. (SSC -> Morogrimm z.b.)

2. Der Prot Pala ist ein guter AE (Area of Effect) Tank. Seine Vorteile findet er in Großen Add Grp Tanken.
(Mount Hyjial - Boss Packs)

3. Der Deff Tank ist die beste, und ich betone nochmals BESTE !!!!111einselfefl, Single Target Tank den es im Spiel gibt. Man stellt immer (naja fast immer) nen Deff Tank vor ne Boss Mob. Und warum? Na ganz einfach er hat :

1. Dick HP wenn es von nöten ist.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
2. Er hat meist so zw. 15-22k Armor  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
3. Er hat nicht nur Dodge, sondern auch Parry und Block  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
4. Er hat die besten Aggro Move Styles (bezogen auf Dauerkampf 10 min. gegen DD)  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
5. Wenn man zu den Defftanks eines Raids geghört kriegt man die Repkosten erstattet (Ist bei uns so, und nur mehr als Fair)  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Und zum guten Abschluß, kann ich dir nur Raten eventuell deine Skillung dein Equip oder deine Spielweise zu überdenken. Den der Deff-Tank kann auch gut Farmen. Ok net so gut wie Mage oder Affli-Lock aber immernoch besser als Holy Pala.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Also entweder L2P oder Reroll mehr hast net zur Auswahl.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

LG Tank Mage 

oORly -----   yARly


----------



## Geyerhier (9. Januar 2008)

mal so ganz nebenbei:

- selbst als defkrieger kannst du pvp daddeln - gut, arena ist etwas schwieriger und du wirst sicherlich kaum eine chance auf eine 1.600+ wertung haben, aber in den bgs erhälst du (fast) so viel ehre wie jede andere dmg-klasse und kannst die non-set epics erwerben. im av/ab sind defkrieger sogar teilweise ganz nützlich - und theoretisch kannst du mit einem entsprechend hohen blockwert auch locker 1-2k+ schildschlag-crits raushauen (t4/5-equivalentes equip allerdings vorausgesetzt)...

- die repkosten ist bei epic-equippten chars immer extrem teuer und das nicht nur für den tank - gildenbank ftw!

- das goldfarmen dauert beim farmen im e.S. natürlich etwas länger und genug zu essen musst du auch dabei haben, aber ich bevorzuge einfach meine beiden jobs - kräuterfarmen und alchimieren. mit einem epicflugmount hast du 5 stacks kräuter pro "land" (und ein paar partikel) schnell beisammen und kannst die für viel kohle verkaufen oder dir selber für raids flasks herstellen. auch das angeln kann an den richtigen stellen zum goldfarmen herhalten - vorallem wenn du eh noch skillen musst... als letzte quelle empfehle ich dir in heroic-instanzen zu gehen - nicht nur t5-equivalentes equip für heroic-marken lockt, sondern auch viele blaue items, die gedissed werden können in teure steinchen...

- du wirst mit einer defskillung niemals der dd nr. 1 werden, kannst aber mit epischem instanzen-/pvp-equip schon einiges an dmg raushauen, auch wenn dir die instant-schläge natürlich dabei fehlen.

- als letzter punkt natürlich die - nennen wir es mal - aufmerksamkeit der gildenmitglieder, die quasi ohne dich kaum noch irgendwo hinwollen. seien es heroic-instanzen, 10er (wie kara + za) und natürlich die 25er-raids (tk + ssc und später evtl. noch mh + bt) und auch dort wirst du tolles offequip mitnehmen können, wenn mal kein offkrieger dabei sein sollte und defequip bekommst du zumindest als einer der ersten im raid. das muss zwar nicht immer so sein, aber zumindest bekommst du als (einer der) mt(s) die items meistens als erster angeboten - verzichten für andere ist aber auch eine sehr angenehme sache!

fazit: ich hoffe dir zumindest aufgezeigt zu haben, dass defkrieger eindeutig ein wichtiger bestandteil von deiner gilde, in instanzen und sogar in ganz wow sind und auch dementsprechenden respekt bekommen (sogar von tankadinen und feraldruiden, die natürlich auch ihre vorteile bei bestimmten gegnern haben!). selbst das farmen und pvp-daddeln kann bock und kohle bringen - ich sage nur: 18k hp, einen guten heiler am rockzipfel, *reflect/stun/2k schildschlag/reflekt* und selbst eine größere grp. von castern haben arge probleme mit dir... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Juliy (9. Januar 2008)

Du bist wohl der Bruder von Amy WHINEhouse, oder?

Naja Mimimimi Whine Thread

/close


----------



## Lysandra from Norgannon (25. Mai 2008)

ich hab jetzt nicht alles gelesen aber wenn ich manches hier lese, könnt ich ausrasten.

ich hab auch ne defkriegerin, sie war mein erster char und beim lvl auf furor geskillt. wenn ich das mit der schami vergleiche, war das lvln mit der kriegerin echt hard und mit der schami wirklich easy going. genauso isses mit der kriegerin im offequip, kein vergleich zu nem dd.

und zu den ini gruppen, jedesmal wenn ich mir überlege ach ja eine ini wär schön, aus der gilde... null rückmeldung, es sei denn es sind bestimmte leute on, in der gruppensuche, haben alle schon nen tank oder es sucht niemand für die ini!
und richtig gutes def equip gibbet nur in den raid inis! meiner meinung nach. ein paar wenige sachen über eüic rezepte die aber auch nur in high lvl raid inis droppen und sie zu kaufen iss mal wieder schweine teuer... worauf man wieder beim farmen wäre, effizient farmen mit def krieger find ich ein ding der unmöglichkeit, da bleibt echt nichts anderes über als mit dem 70er twink zu farmen.

und wenn was in den raid inis mal ned klappt bekommt oft der tank eins aufn deckel.

bin der meinung der def tank iss doch der arsch der nation. muß immer seinen kopf hinhalten und bekommt noch nicht mal lob.


----------



## Jetrel (25. Mai 2008)

mumba schrieb:


> wieso ist der def tank der letzte idiot im spiel ... ? jede klasse kann sich über pvp imba equip farmen ohne aufwand, jede klasse kann sich imba equip im AH kaufen ohne aufwand, jede klasse kann sich umengen an gold erfarmen, ohne viel aufwand, der def tank hat am meisten repkosten, levelt am schwierigsten, farmt am wenigsten und am langsamsten, bekommt imba items nur in den raid inis ab 10 mann ... dann regt sich jeder auf wieso es so wenige deffs gibt und was macht blizzard, statt es dem warri tank zu vereinfachen, führen die ne neue tankklasse ein ... usw und sofort -.- was meint ihr dazu?




l2p bin ein defftank und hab full s1, gold farmen ist auch easy mit daylis, hab keine repkosten hab ne gute grp immer (geh halt nicht random kara 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

) lvln war auch einfach fand ich. farmen ist das selbe wie goldfarmen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 hast mal was von heros gehört? auf eredar hordenseite gibs zu viele tanks 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lori. (25. Mai 2008)

HAHAHA! Spiel mal Warhammer, da ist man als Tank der letzte Idiot... du hast bei WoW verdammt viel Möglichkeiten. 
Als MS machst derbst BÄM, als Fury machst im PvE mittelmäßig BÄM und als Def-Tank bist das "immovale object"


----------



## Mindista (25. Mai 2008)

Krumnix schrieb:


> ....
> Nur der Krieger als Tank steht da und haut sich minutenlang an den Mobs zu Tode........
> ...



ein bekannter von spielt nen deff-krieger. und er kann recht flott farmen. pullt nen haufen melee-mobs zusammen und lässt sich halt haun.

er hat equip mit einer recht hohen blockwertung und sich ein zweites schild besorgt, wo so ein schildstacheld rauf ist. bei jedem block bekommen die gegner schaden. er farmt so eigentlich recht fix.


----------



## Occasus (25. Mai 2008)

omfg. skill um spiel eine neue klasse. wenn du eh kein equip für einen tank in den NORMALEN UND HEROICS DER SCHERBENWELT bekommst.....

ja dann....... tuts mir richtig leid und 


p.s.:welcher depp lvlt mit einer deff skillung


----------



## Dardinio (25. Mai 2008)

fabdiem schrieb:


> krieger sind zum tanken da und nicht zum damage machen!



Das Warris nicht dmg machen dürfen stimmt net ...
Aber wer Tank spielt hat die besten vorteile =D


----------



## Avorx (25. Mai 2008)

Def Krieger können gut und viel Gold farmen... Man muss nur wissen wo^^ Da geht dann nämlich etliches mehr als mit nem DD, aber wahrscheinlich glaubts mir eh keiner.


----------



## Xentos (25. Mai 2008)

mumba schrieb:


> wieso ist der def tank der letzte idiot im spiel ... ? jede klasse kann sich über pvp imba equip farmen ohne aufwand, jede klasse kann sich imba equip im AH kaufen ohne aufwand, jede klasse kann sich umengen an gold erfarmen, ohne viel aufwand, der def tank hat am meisten repkosten, levelt am schwierigsten, farmt am wenigsten und am langsamsten, bekommt imba items nur in den raid inis ab 10 mann ... dann regt sich jeder auf wieso es so wenige deffs gibt und was macht blizzard, statt es dem warri tank zu vereinfachen, führen die ne neue tankklasse ein ... usw und sofort -.- was meint ihr dazu?




1. - Was verstehst du unter Imba equipt was man sich durch PvP holen kann? Besonders Imba is es ja nicht!

2. - Imba Equip im AH? Also ich will jetzt keinen rundumschlag machen, für Magier gibts im AH nichts was "Imba'' ist!

3. - Jaa jede Klasse kann sich am Tag mindesten 3000g farmen ohne viel zu tuhen und der Deff Krieger nicht. Lebst du hinterm Mond? Seit wann kann jede Klasse ohne viel "aufwand'' sich massig Gold erfarmen oO ist mir neu.

4. - Ja mit den repkosten muss ich dir mal recht geben ^^ kenn ich von meinem Schwager.

5. - Zum leveln ist es ja auch nicht vorteilhaft auf Deff geskillt zu seien. Genau wie als Priester zum leveln auf Holy geskillt zu sein, ist sau schwer.

6. - IMBA IMBA IMBA. Erklär mir dieses Wort mal bitte >.<! Also wenn ich in Heroics bin droppt da bei jedem verdammten Boss entweder Schwere Rüstung oder Platte. Ich vermute das kann ein Krieger tragen oder? Also geh erstmal Heroics und hol dir da einigermaßen "IMBA'' Items und dann kannst du dich an die Raids rann machen um dir IMBA Items holen zu können.

7. - Wäre es besser wenn eine neue DD Klasse dazu kommen würde? Ich denke nicht. Da eh auf sogut wie jedem Server immer das große Tank problem besteht, ist es schon eine gute Idee  mehr Tank's zu schaffen.


Mein Fazit: Finde dich damit ab, wechsel die Klasse, oder zock was anderes.


MfG  Xentos


----------



## Rykart (25. Mai 2008)

dank dem Todesritter (Kann tanken und dazu gehörig schaden machen) wird der Warrior sowieso überflüssig. Ich bin mir sicher die Tanknot wird damit vorbei sein, und da sowieso alle nen Todesritter haben werden brauchts keine fury oder deftanks mehr =)


----------



## Lortox (25. Mai 2008)

Käse zum Whine? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Plakner (25. Mai 2008)

Als Tank biste total bevorzugt jede Grp brauhct dich und beim Loot wirste auch bevorzugt.
Was lvln farmen etc angeht umskillen ftw


----------



## krakos (25. Mai 2008)

boah, ich will das mein alter golf genauso ausgestattet ist wie die Mercedes E-Klasse und so schnell fährt wie n Ferrari...


----------



## Dragonsdeath (25. Mai 2008)

Lori. schrieb:


> HAHAHA! Spiel mal Warhammer, da ist man als Tank der letzte Idiot... du hast bei WoW verdammt viel Möglichkeiten.
> Als MS machst derbst BÄM, *als Fury machst im PvE mittelmäßig BÄM* und als Def-Tank bist das "immovale object"


ähhmmm nein das stimmt nicht als fury machst du auch "übelst BÄM"


----------



## Grayback (25. Mai 2008)

Abhärtung in Aggro umwandeln: 1 abhärtung +0,5% Aggro , probleme gelöst , deffs können mit pvp zeug besser aggro halten müssen hat gut sockeln mit vert wertung und das problem vonwegen jeder depp is in inis mit s1 wäre gelöst.


----------



## Spectrales (25. Mai 2008)

Schnapp dir nen Zweihänder und bisschen Equip mit Stärke und AP und ab geht die Lutzi oO
Ich seh da nicht so das Problem...

Nach nem Monat MAX hast du dein Zeug komplett und machst auch mit Defskillung ordentlich dmg!


----------



## Xall13 (25. Mai 2008)

einfahc mal umskillen würd ich sagen..


----------



## Badumsaen (25. Mai 2008)

Messino schrieb:


> da ist was dran und umskillen lol vor jeder ini schnell umskillen etwas teuer ne
> 
> und als deff krieger leveln oh ne das dauert zu lange


ich hab auch meinen pala von lvl 60 bis 70 auf holy gelvlt. Dauert zwar lange, aber man lernt seine klasse zu spielen. Mit 70 auf Schutz geskillt, und angefangen d3 zu farmen. Ging ganz schön, als tank immer ne grp gefunden^^ Aber wie oft ich allein in bota war *kotz*

Und das Ende vom Lied: d3 komplett, ansonsten auch ganz annehmbar equiped(ok gürtel is noch crap^^), aber noch lange nicht fähig hero zu tanken geschweige denn in raids.

Also hab ich letztens mal wieder auf vergelter umgeskillt, farm jetzt n bischen dmg equip zusammen und geh in raids mit um tank equip zu farmen. Klingt komisch, ist aber so.

Und von wegen "etwas teuer": Selbst wenn du jeden tag einmal umskillst, kostet es dich am ende 50g pro skilln. Da machste halt 5 dailys und hast des geld wieder drin  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lightning(imba mage)man (25. Mai 2008)

mumba schrieb:


> jede klasse kann sich über pvp imba equip farmen ohne aufwand, jede klasse kann sich imba equip im AH kaufen ohne aufwand


1. Deftanks sind nicht sonderlich sinnvoll für pvp
2. gibt es genug random sachen für nen deftank, wenn sie halt nicht im ah stehen hat man pech 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Cylierie (25. Mai 2008)

Hey merkt ihr eigentlich noch was ihr da redet? mein freund ist auch defftank und wir sind in einer raidgilde die 5 mal die woche los geht, wenn der jedesmal umskillen müsste zum farmen ......lol ....da müsstet ihr doch von selber drauf kommen das der vorschlag mehr als idiotisch ist 

Cy


----------



## Jetrel (25. Mai 2008)

Lightning(imba schrieb:


> 1. Deftanks sind nicht sonderlich sinnvoll für pvp




l2p aber ehrlich. oder hör mit wow bitte... 


defftanks sind sehr stark im pvp. mach ich ja auch immer


----------



## Neltharon (25. Mai 2008)

Was will n Def-Tank mit PvP Equip?


----------



## cazimir (25. Mai 2008)

Öhm ich hab die letzten 12 Level auf Deff gemacht und es war geil. Kannst fast alle GruppenQs alleine legen und sterben tust du auch so gut wie nie.

Gutes TankEQ bekommst du von den Quests im Nethersturm, allerdings wirst du so oft in inis gebraucht, dass du dort (fast) schneller an das EQ ran kommst.

Es gibt auch gutes EQ im AH....

Im BG bekommen alle Hass wenn ein Defftank in die Mitte rennt und alle stresst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.



Kannst du aber nicht mit deinen Skills umgehen, wirst du auch nicht glücklich. Also:

L2P


----------



## Mózart` (25. Mai 2008)

Schlagetot schrieb:


> Andereseits kann man Heiler auch im PvP brauchen, deftank aber net.


schonmal nen t6 defftank in ws die flagge geklaut?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Deathsoull (25. Mai 2008)

Öhm ich tanke in bt und mh schon ne weile! Und als idiot würd ich uns tanks mal garnicht abstempeln!
Wir tanks sind die im Raid die bei fehlern den ganzen raid wipen lässt! Einmal nen mob net drehen oder bei illidan schildblock verpennen und das wars...

Und equip kriegst du ganz leicht! Sry aber wer jetzt als deff tank kein equipt zam kriegt der hats net drauf oder is zu faul! Heroics sind nun wirklich nich schwer...


----------



## Nikigoestoimba (25. Mai 2008)

Ich weiss ned was du für ein Problem hast, als Def kannste farmen ohne Probs kannst Daily quest machen ohne dauernt reggen zu müssen. Imba Equip bekommste durch Hero Marken. das du die meisten repkosten hast ist auch falsch, Repkosten sind vom Itemlvl her alle Gleich wenn nen Stoffi items hat die nen höheres item lvl haben als deine Platte  wird er mehr bezahlen bei nem wipe. Tanken können viele (Druiden, paladine) aber der Krieger bleibt nach wie vor die Tankklasse, meiste HP, meisten DMG absorb, kann Avoid-Stats am besten einsetzen. 2 x oh shit skills.


also Whine is hier überflüssig


----------



## Nikigoestoimba (25. Mai 2008)

Sry doppelpost weil sich der Explorer aufgehangen hat.. -.-


----------



## mumba (25. Mai 2008)

Geilo, hier schreiben ja immernoch welche was dazu 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Megamage (25. Mai 2008)

Ich spiele nen Deff Tank Ok Farmenis echt schwierig aber du bekommst als erstes Items in neuen Raid inis, wenn was dropt, und wirst imme rgefragt bock auf das bock auf dies also 

Mimimi

Defftanks sind schon geil


----------



## IsP (25. Mai 2008)

naja bei uns auf dem server gibt es kaum tanks und wenn einen sucht must du zahlen ja richtig zahlst für nen tank mach das doch auch so ^^


----------



## Fifus (25. Mai 2008)

Tja, da gönn ich mir meinen Druiden. Klar, bin ich damit nicht der bessere Tank, aber der Druide ist eine perfekte Kombination, sowohl zum tanken in inis, als auch beim solo-questen.


----------



## Âlidâri (25. Mai 2008)

Also zu der Aussage jeder kann sich im PVP imba eqip holen...Hol dir ma nen S1 Holypriest und lass ihn in kara healen, der geht viel zu schnell oom usw.

Man braucht für jede Klasse unde Skillung meiner meinung nach ein eigenes eqip, PVP eqipte Spieler bringens im PVE nicht, und def ist genausowenig eine pvp skillung wie zB. destro beim hexer. Auch wenn viele die es noch nie länger als 10 mn getestet haben meinen, dass Destro und def die imba pvp skillungen wären, avch was solls' mimimi 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Nikigoestoimba schrieb:


> Ich weiss ned was du für ein Problem hast, als Def kannste farmen ohne Probs kannst Daily quest machen ohne dauernt reggen zu müssen. Imba Equip bekommste durch Hero Marken. das du die meisten repkosten hast ist auch falsch, Repkosten sind vom Itemlvl her alle Gleich wenn nen Stoffi items hat die nen höheres item lvl haben als deine Platte  wird er mehr bezahlen bei nem wipe. Tanken können viele (Druiden, paladine) aber der Krieger bleibt nach wie vor die Tankklasse, meiste HP, meisten DMG absorb, kann Avoid-Stats am besten einsetzen. 2 x oh shit skills.
> also Whine is hier überflüssig


Der Deftank hat die höchsten Repkosten! ganz einfach, hat nicht damit was zu tun dass die Platte vom Fury billiger zu reparieren würde, nein, sondern der Deftank ist nunmal der, der auf die Schnauze bekommt, darum verbeult sich seine Platte viel mehr als die der Stoffis und Furys die ein paar mal wiederbeleben müssen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Blutlos (25. Mai 2008)

> krieger sind zum tanken da und nicht zum damage machen!


 (Bäm)
Humbug, der DPS Weltrekord im PvE (über 6 K durchgehend, in der Spitze über 9 K) wird von einem T6 equipptem Furor Krieger gehalten.
Ein Deff-Tank levelt mäßig, aber nicht schlechter als ein Vollheiler. Im Gegensatz zum Vollheiler findet er aber fast immer jemanden, der ihn supportet. Des Weiteren kommt ein Deff-Tank problemlos in so ziemlich jede Ini, ähnlich einem Vollheiler. Übrigens ist so ziemlich jeder Vollheiler dankbar für einen Tank, der mit ihm loszieht, um zu leveln, Dailies zu machen o.ä. Mal davon abgesehen, dass sich auch viele DDs überschlagen werden, einem Deffer behilflich zu sein - Krieger haben nämlich einen nicht in Spieldaten erfassbaren Vorteil: Alle (ernsthaften) Gamer behandeln sie zuvorkommend und mit Respekt, selbst auf N00b-Servern. 
Am einfachsten ist es natürlich, sich einer halbwegs großen, vernünftigen Gilde anzuschließen, sollte die Freundesliste nicht ausreichen (nebenbei, 90% der leute, die ständig für eine Vergrößerung dieser Liste plädieren sind Tanks und Heiler^^). Hat man so eine Gilde gefunden, sollte man auf jeden Fall Stangenwaffen skillen, um sich die ganzen Leute, die einen mit geschmiedeten Waffen und Rüstungen, gebrauten Tränken, Verzauberungen, Rüstungssets, Mats usw. zuwerfen, halbwegs vom Leib zu halten. Besonders ältere Krieger sind in dieser Hinsicht oft schlimmer als _Deine Mutter tm_ ("Und denk daran deine Teufelseisengamaschen anzuziehen, in Winterquell ist es kalt!"). 
Außerdem braucht man einen dicken Helm, um das Geheule der levelnden DDs, die mal wieder keinen Heiler für ihre Gruppenquesten finden. ertragen zu können.
Man muss übrigens kein Deff-Tank sein, um diesen Effekt zu erzielen. Die erklärte Absicht, spätestens mit 70 zu einem Vollzeit-Panzer zu mutieren, genügt (außerdem kann man mit entsprechendem Equip zumindest jede Altwelt-Inze tanken, egal wie man geskillt ist, ein Vorteil, den andere Tankklassen in dieser Form nicht haben). 
Generelle Hinweise:
Ein Krieger ist extrem ausrüstungsabhängig. Grüne Klamotten, maximal zwei Level unter deinem, sind Mindestvorraussetzung (vor Level 70).
Wenn dich ein Heiler fragt, ob du im helfen kannst, hilf ihm. Je höher dein Ruf bei der inoffiziellen Fraktion "Heiler", desto einfacher wird dein Leben.
Für Def-Krieger ist Schaden nur dann interessant, wenn es darum geht Wut und Aggro aufzubauen. Diese Krieger lächeln über Damage Meter, weil sie wissen, dass die DDs ohne sie noch vor ihrem ersten Krit das Zeitliche gesegnet hätten.
Es gibt für dich nur zwei Leisten, die interessant sind - dein Wut-Balken und die Manaleiste deines Heilers.
Gewöhne dich an den Gedanken, dass du jede Instanz nicht ein-, nicht drei, - nicht zehn-, sondern mindestens zwanzig Mal siehst...und dann noch mal wenigstens genauso oft auf heroic Modus. Wirklich gute Tanks könnten alle Karabosse mit einem Schlag legen, wenn das Spielsystem es erlauben würde Hero Marken in Schaden umzuwandeln.
Kick einen DD nur dann aus der Gruppe, nachdem er dich das dritte Mal nicht hat antanken lassen. Dann kick ihn aber auch, niemand weint einem DD hinterher, die gibt es wie Sand am Meer.
Bewahre die Ruhe - wenn du panisch wirst, wird es der Rest der Gruppe/des Raids auch. 
Lass dir deine Rep-Kosten durch gildeninterne Instanzenruns und Raids durch deine Gilde sponsern. Wenn deine Gilde das nicht macht, such dir eine andere. 
Wenn ihr wipt, weil du stirbst, schnauz die DDs an.
Wenn ihr wipt weil der Heiler stirbt, schauz die DDs an, dann stell dich in eine Ecke und schäm dich.
In Raids kannst du auch die Off-Tanks rüffeln, aber nicht so sehr wie die DDs.
Heiler darfst du nur dann anschnauzen, wenn sie während des Bosskampfes für alle klar erkennbar afk gegangen sind.
Im Umkehrschluss sind logischerweise die einzigen, die dich in irgendeiner Form kritisieren dürfen ohne innerhalb einer Woche in den Serverwechsel getrieben zu werden, die Heiler...und andere Def-Krieger.
Ernsthaft gesprochen, solltest du dir von Niemandem reinreden lassen, der nicht selbst einen Def-Krieger spielt oder ernsthaft gespielt hat. Viele fangen einen Krieger an, kaum einer spielt je einen hoch - Krieger sind halt die Königsdisziplin in WoW. Krieger denken auch anders als andere: Sie reden nicht davon welches Equip sie brauchen, sondern wann sie es bekommen können. Und wenn du einen Def-Krieger unvermutet mit "102,4" anflüsterst, antwortet er automatisch mit "Crush-immun". Wenn du Probleme oder Schweirigkeiten mit irgendetwas hast, oder etwas wissen willst, fragt einen der erfahrenen Krieger auf deinem Realm. Die Namen der wirklich guten sind sowieso allgemein bekannt. Wenn du eine der erlesenen Tankgottheiten als Mentor gewinnen kannst, kann eigentlich nix mehr schiefgehen.
In der Hoffnung der Welt von WoW zumindest einen Tank erhalten und vielleicht für ein wenig Kurzweil gesorgt zu haben.


----------



## Mentor von Gorgo (25. Mai 2008)

Also ich habe einen Deftank und finde, dass farmen gar nciht so schwer ist. Klar man braucht für nen Mob länger hat aber auch kürzere und bei gutem equp gar keine Regpausen. Bei einem Holypriester- Pala ist es anders, die müssen irgendwann mal Mana voll machen.
Und abgesehen davon ist WoW schon etwas länger und die meisten, wenn nciht alle, haben mehrere Chars.

Finde den Tread sinnlos... Was will man denn? Eine Imbaklasse die viel aushält wie ein Deftank und DMG macht wie ein Fury? Für mich ganz klar: Whinetread. Sry 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





> Humbug, der DPS Weltrekord im PvE (über 6 K durchgehend, in der Spitze über 9 K) wird von einem T6 equipptem Furor Krieger gehalten.


Halte ich für eine Lüge. 6k DPS = 6000DMG pro Sekunde. Sowas ist vllt mal möglich wenn man eine Ratte mit einem 6k Blutdurst onehitet wenn der Kampf 1sek. dauert. Was ein Schwachsinn.


----------



## Laxera (25. Mai 2008)

naja, zum teil hat er ja recht, aber: das mit dem equip stimmt nicht, da: tanks werden immer gesucht, also findet man am schnellsten ini gruppen und auch Raids (wenn man sein handwerk versteht) und levelt so auch einigermaßen schnell.

und man ist auch kein depp wenn man tank spielt (ich gehe mal von mir selbst aus) da dies (zumindest für mich, der ich nen haufen DD's habe) für mich, wenn ich meinen Def-Pala zocke die reinste entspannung ist (rein rennen weihe spammen und drauf kloppen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 wenn das kein spass ist dann weiß ich es nicht....ausser du hast spinner in der gruppe die den pala (langsamerer aggro aufbau als def warri) nicht aggro aufbauen lassen, dann ist der fun weg....aber so gehts kriegern auch zum teil.


nochmal zum leveln: eine tank skillung ist auch nicht zum allein lvln da! (dafür kannst nen krieger off speccen und bei pala auf vergelltung gehen oder beim druiden auf ferral (katze) oder moonkin) 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



mfg LAX
ps: nur ein kritikpunkt: geh nie deff geskillt ins PVP -.-


----------



## Schmog (25. Mai 2008)

Âlidâri schrieb:


> Der Deftank hat die höchsten Repkosten! ganz einfach, hat nicht damit was zu tun dass die Platte vom Fury billiger zu reparieren würde, nein, sondern der Deftank ist nunmal der, der auf die Schnauze bekommt, darum verbeult sich seine Platte viel mehr als die der Stoffis und Furys die ein paar mal wiederbeleben müssen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Nicht unbedingt. Wenn der Tank stirbt, stirbt meistens der ganze Raid. Ist ja nicht so dass der Tank stirbt und der komplette Rest des Raids überlebt und sich Repkosten spart, abgesehen von manchen Ausnahmen ( Sharaz ). Meistens sterben eigentlich die FuryWarris immer ziemlich früh durchs reine Overnuken. Und das Deffplatte teurer ist als DmgPlatte liegt rein am Itemlvl von manchen Items.


----------



## Stunned (25. Mai 2008)

Die Deff Skillung vom Krieger ist halt nur für PVE Content bzw besonders für Raids gedacht. 
Deswegen gibt es auch so wenige Deff Tanks, der Rest will noch was Anderes im Spiel machen.


----------



## böseee (25. Mai 2008)

Blutlos schrieb:


> (Bäm)
> Humbug, der DPS Weltrekord im PvE (über 6 K durchgehend, in der Spitze über 9 K) wird von einem T6 equipptem Furor Krieger gehalten.


quatsch der ist von nem rogue besetzt mit genau 4713 dps bei dem ist alles mögliche geprocct und er hatte die buffs aus mh. er schlug mit den illi gleven alle 0.13 und alle 0.09! zu also is des mit dem fury quatsch ganz großer sogar.


----------



## Schmog (25. Mai 2008)

böseee schrieb:


> quatsch der ist von nem rogue besetzt mit genau 4713 dps bei dem ist alles mögliche geprocct und er hatte die buffs aus mh. er schlug mit den illi gleven alle 0.13 und alle 0.09! zu also is des mit dem fury quatsch ganz großer sogar.



Das war pre Klingen- und Hastenerf

Btw: http://img520.imageshack.us/my.php?image=i...thousandgt1.jpg

Von Irae


----------



## Jetrel (25. Mai 2008)

böseee schrieb:


> quatsch der ist von nem rogue besetzt mit genau 4713 dps bei dem ist alles mögliche geprocct und er hatte die buffs aus mh. er schlug mit den illi gleven alle 0.13 und alle 0.09! zu also is des mit dem fury quatsch ganz großer sogar.



l2p^^ gibt nen video zu ist bei winterlol passiert


----------



## jkb (25. Mai 2008)

Der Deff-Tank bekommt ab der Höllenfeuerhalbinsel eher Items als Waffen- oder Furorkrieger (im Nachhinein ärgere ich mich darüber, nicht rechtzeitig umgeskillt zu haben).
Solo braucht man vielleicht länger für mobs, aber die dauer kann man durch Können reduzieren.
Und wer braucht schon PvP...?

Fnord, lvl 70 Deff Tank


----------



## Mr_Multikill (25. Mai 2008)

Stoneblood schrieb:


> wieso idiot? ganze raidgruppen sind von dir abhängig und zum lvln skillste halt auf off oder fury... alle non -70 instanzen kannste auch als off-krieger ohne probleme tanken...


das kann ich bestätigen, ich war selbst bis 70 ein Furor Warri und bin dann umgestiegen.
Vor lvl 70 hab ich selbst als Furor Warri gut tanken können


----------



## Lougen (25. Mai 2008)

wenn du so probleme hast mit dem deff tank spiel ihn net

und jeder der sagt die reppkosten oder die umskillkosten sind zu hoch ist sowieso zu blöd zum spielen... da wo jetzt die ganzen dailys da sind und man 25 von denen machen kann jeder idiot täglcih bis zu 500 gold machen ohne wirklichen aufwand

und blizz führt ne neue tank klasse ein weil davon noch viel bedarf ist... Deff kriegere, Deff pala und dudu des sind die tanks...von heilern gibts genug pala, prist, dudu, schami

und wenn jeder tank leicht das epic equip zusammen hollen kann... was glaubst du wie viele tank noobs es dann geben würde... bei den anderen klassen gibts ja schon genug noobs... nur ein beispiel sind die vergelter palas (weil ich ihn selber spiele und spielen kann 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ) die gehen mal ehre farmen und dann haben die die pvp rüsi und denken die sind imba 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ... bei jeder dd klasse ist des es so... was glaubst du wie die raidleiter auf solche reagieren


----------



## Mesmeras (25. Mai 2008)

@ Blutlos:

Dieser Furortank hatte:
- Bt/Hyjalequip
- sämtliche brauchbaren Buffs von Worldbossen
- war zugepottet bis in die arschhaare
- hatte superskill^^
- hatte ein geiles team im background

sonst sind solche schadenszahlen für einen furor umöglich... ich spiele selbst manchmal einen und weiß trotzdem zu schätzen wieviel dmg die machen!!!

@topic:
Ich habe lange zeit einen Healdruiden gespielt.... daylis?!?! nie im leben da hatte ich noch nicht das eq dafür... und zu deinen "leuten die die ganze zeit 
im handelschat nach nem defftank für ihre Heroversuche suchen"... es gibt auch noch Druidentanks

MFG Balróg


----------



## Blutlos (25. Mai 2008)

böseee schrieb:


> quatsch der ist von nem rogue besetzt mit genau 4713 dps bei dem ist alles mögliche geprocct und er hatte die buffs aus mh. er schlug mit den illi gleven alle 0.13 und alle 0.09! zu also is des mit dem fury quatsch ganz großer sogar.


Sorry, aber deine Zahlen und der Schurke als Top-DD Klasse sind nicht mehr aktuell:

Guckst du hier! 
(Video im Beitrag "Over 9000!" anklicken)

Es geht um den Herrn, der im Damage Meter ganz oben angezeigt wird (graue Leiste). Die erste Zahl in der Klammer ist der DPS). 

Und bevor du "Fake!" schreist - das Ding ist offiziell als valide anerkannt.

Sorry for OT, aber das konnte ich nicht unwidersprochen hinnehmen.


----------



## Alùcárd1505 (25. Mai 2008)

Seit lvl 60 bin ich durchweg deffkrieger und hab noch nie darüber beschwert das ich zuviele reppkosten habe oder das mir das farmen kein spass macht weil es so lange dauert.....ganz im gegenteil ich farme soger sehr gerne als deffkrieger...und was die sache mit dem pvp angeht...ich hasse pvp brauche also keine pvp sachen um im bg mitzuwirken...und ganz im gegenteil ist es doch wunderbar als deffkrieger die flagge zu tragen oder sonst was zu verteidigen...^^

So sehe ich das und zum thema mit dem todesritter ich werd mir auch einen hoch ziehen aber eins is gewiss mein krieger bleibt tank und wird auch als solcher respektiert und lieber mitgenommen als nen Todesritter....^^


----------



## 481Nummer1 (25. Mai 2008)

Messino schrieb:


> da ist was dran und umskillen lol vor jeder ini schnell umskillen etwas teuer ne
> 
> und als deff krieger leveln oh ne das dauert zu lange



zu teuer? naja ich skill auch oft genug um...PvE brauchste ne andere Skillung als fürs PvP. Im 2vs2 hab ich ne andere Skillung als im 3vs3. Und Gold bekommste durch die neuen Daylies schnell genug.


----------



## Clunck (25. Mai 2008)

Ach was Def tank habens gut waren gestern mal wieder Kara (brauch noch 150 Marken) und was ist unserer MT hatt kein Omen.

Unser Mt hatt aber voll T4 und T5 drei teile, ausserdem voll S3.

Na ja bis nightbane hab ich im dann den link zu curs geschickt, und nach 5 nightbane wipes die immer durch uns DD ausgelöst worden sind weil wir nicht mit aggro umgehen könen. Also mal den Tank drauf aufmerksam gemacht das mehr als 2k aggro in 5 minuten aufbauen kann. Hatt der sich groß beschwert von wegen wie seien noob und erbraucht nicht aus Kara also mimimi und wir müssen unserern armen Defftank trosten und das ende des Lieds er bekommt meinem Umhang von Aran die Klauen des Bösen Wolf und noch weiteres.


----------



## Lougen (25. Mai 2008)

Clunck schrieb:


> Ach was Def tank habens gut waren gestern mal wieder Kara (brauch noch 150 Marken) und was ist unserer MT hatt kein Omen.
> 
> Unser Mt hatt aber voll T4 und T5 drei teile, ausserdem voll S3.
> 
> Na ja bis nightbane hab ich im dann den link zu curs geschickt, und nach 5 nightbane wipes die immer durch uns DD ausgelöst worden sind weil wir nicht mit aggro umgehen könen. Also mal den Tank drauf aufmerksam gemacht das mehr als 2k aggro in 5 minuten aufbauen kann. Hatt der sich groß beschwert von wegen wie seien noob und erbraucht nicht aus Kara also mimimi und wir müssen unserern armen Defftank trosten und das ende des Lieds er bekommt meinem Umhang von Aran die Klauen des Bösen Wolf und noch weiteres.



erstens... was will ein defftank mit s3

zweitens ist doch immer so mit den tanks... die wenigsten denken dran dem tank die schuld zugeben und eurer mt war auch der meinung das nicht der tank schuld ist und ich kenn mich mit aggro klauen aus... 

ich hab schon 5-6 mal von unserem mt bei gruul die aggro geklaut und zwei mal bei maggi (und des als vergelter pala und wenn jemand denkt ich hab die buffs benutzt die aggro klauen hat den ar*** offen... so blöd muss man sein um extra die aggro zu klauen) aber da konnte der tank auch nicht was dagegen machen... außer den an zu spotten


----------



## Deaty (25. Mai 2008)

Ich persönlich empfinde eine Abneigung gegen Leute, die behaupten: Du bist Krieger als skill gefälligst auf Def Fury macht eh kein Schaden!

Solche Leute ham doch nie nen Krieger wirklich gespielt, außerdem is es ne Frechheit einem Spieler sagen zu wollen, was er spielen soll. Die sind doch nur alle angepisst weil se nie nen Tank finden...  btw, ich bin momentan nur Fury um Ruf bei zerschmetterter Sonne zu farmen um mir DANN den Schild zu besorgen und auf Def zu skillen... aber auf sowas kommen manche Leute ja gar nicht.

Defs sind keine Idioten, denn ohne Def Krieger würde die WoW Gemeinschaft im PvE keinen Schritt voran kommen.


----------



## Platinen-gel (25. Mai 2008)

mumba schrieb:


> wieso ist der def tank der letzte idiot im spiel ... ? jede klasse kann sich über pvp imba equip farmen ohne aufwand, jede klasse kann sich imba equip im AH kaufen ohne aufwand, jede klasse kann sich umengen an gold erfarmen, ohne viel aufwand, der def tank hat am meisten repkosten, levelt am schwierigsten, farmt am wenigsten und am langsamsten, bekommt imba items nur in den raid inis ab 10 mann ... dann regt sich jeder auf wieso es so wenige deffs gibt und was macht blizzard, statt es dem warri tank zu vereinfachen, führen die ne neue tankklasse ein ... usw und sofort -.- was meint ihr dazu?



totaler schwachsinn 
1. die pvp items sind bei jeder klasse eigl gleich fürn arsch in sachen pve, sind ja eh nur dafür da um aktiv im pvp zu spielen da macht nen def warri nit wirklich sinn.
2.auch als def kannste super farmen, dafür haste ja dein fury gear dazu kommt noch das du im def gear nit reggen musst xD.
3. mit der neuen tankklasse wirst du wohl den deathknight meinen, dazu kann ich nur sagen das du  als krieger sicher keine angst haben musst, der deathknight wird laut blizzard genauso mächtig wie alle andern charakter er wird ein hybride sein wie paladin und druide, sie leisten gute arbeit im raid und das ist auch gut so aber werden in sachen tanken nie dem warri den rang ablaufen.


----------



## Mindista (25. Mai 2008)

Platinen-gel schrieb:


> 1. die pvp items sind bei jeder klasse eigl gleich fürn arsch in sachen pve, sind ja eh nur dafür da um aktiv im pvp zu spielen da macht nen def warri nit wirklich sinn.



nicht alle. waffen wie schwerter sind auch pve geeignet.


----------



## Crystania (25. Mai 2008)

Ich hab doch eben noch so n quatsch gelesen mit Gladi sets für tanks... 
irgendwie für mich das selbe thema.. bla bli blubb whine mimimi und piss dich nich so an




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



btw FIRST ON SEITE ZEHN MUHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAH!!!


----------



## Destructix (25. Mai 2008)

Auf das Datum hat noch keiner geschaut, oder ?


----------



## Lhurgoyf (25. Mai 2008)

Mimimimimi - sei ein krieger und heul nicht rum. Hab auch enorme repkosten.wayne . spiel deinen krieger hab fun dabei und freu dich dass du eine klasse spielst bei der man was im raid leisten muss (ohne jetzt meine lieben deep arkane mages zu nerven die nur 3 tasten brauchen^^)


----------



## kotsos (25. Mai 2008)

Als würde man im bg tanken -.- denkt doch erstmal nach bevor ihr sinnlose posts eröffnet


----------



## Das_Huhn666 (25. Mai 2008)

MIMIMIMIIII *Whine* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ouna (25. Mai 2008)

mumba schrieb:


> wieso ist der def tank der letzte idiot im spiel ... ? jede klasse kann sich über pvp imba equip farmen ohne aufwand


Jede Klasse braucht gleich viele Ehrenpunkte und Abzeichen, genauso gut kannst du sagen, der Heiler ist Opfer im BG und unspielbar, weil er immer nur gefocused wird. Ob du nun Damage machst, heilst oder dich freust, wenn Melees an dir kloppen, ist eigentlich fast wurscht. Die tollen BGs haben eh nix mit pvp zu tun, eher mit pve auf Zeit.



> jede klasse kann sich imba equip im AH kaufen ohne aufwand


Gibt auch Defgear im AH.



> jede klasse kann sich umengen an gold erfarmen


Schnapp dir nen Kumpel und macht die Dailys zusammen



> der def tank hat am meisten repkosten


Das stimmt ausnahmsweise. Hab pro Trytag mind. 200g Repkosten. Und? Juckt mich nich, ich liebe meine Klasse.



> levelt am schwierigsten


Wer levelt schon als Def (außer ich von 60-70)?



> bekommt imba items nur in den raid inis ab 10 mann


Meinst die DD und Heiler bekommen ihre Items auf Stufe 70 geschenkt?



> statt es dem warri tank zu vereinfachen, führen die ne neue tankklasse ein


Oh mein Gott...der Warri ist nich mehr der Big Boss unter den  Tanks... schonmal was von Vielfalt gehört? Jeder Tank, sei es Dudu, Warri oder Defpala hat seine Stärken und deswegen seine Berechtigung im Raid.


> usw und sofort -.- was meint ihr dazu?


Oh man selten so ein Gewhine (sorry, aber es ist nix anderes) gelesen. Ich bin Defpala aus Leidenschaft, mir macht es SPAß zu tanken, was es dir scheinbar nicht macht. Niemand hat dich gezwungen, Tank zu spielen, mit dieser Einstellung machst du deinen Job sicher extrem gut *Ironie*.


----------



## Clunck (25. Mai 2008)

Also das Fazit von der Geschichte ist doch mann Kann nicht ohne und auch nicht mit DefTank  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Clunck (25. Mai 2008)

Gias schrieb:


> Selbst Furor find ich fürs mob grinden suboptimal...
> hab mal beim freund austesten können der macht ja alle 4mobs oder so ne essens-pause hp-reggen
> fast wie ein mage -nur das er nicht soviel dmg macht...
> habs entsprechend bei meinem eigenen krieger nur bis lvl 30 geschafft




Das mit dem PAuse ist so kann man aber mit einem "Blauen Tauren" umgehen durch die Volksfertiegkeit.
Ist auch beim Mage zu empfehlen der Heal Spruch optimal zum Leveln alle 2 MInuten heal


----------



## Brisk7373 (25. Mai 2008)

SeRuM schrieb:


> ich glaube nicht ,dass holy prieste rund paladine etc schneller farmen.
> und wenns dir neichtgefällt:
> -skill um
> -spiel ne andre Klasse
> -L2P



jop anders kann man es nicht sagen . 
btw: wenn de ne farm klasse brauchst spiel dir n jäger/schurke/wl  hoch 
die farmen am schnellsten .


----------



## Melih (25. Mai 2008)

Brisk7373 schrieb:


> jop anders kann man es nicht sagen .
> btw: wenn de ne farm klasse brauchst spiel dir n jäger/schurke/wl  hoch
> die farmen am schnellsten .


Aber wenn der hexer auf destro geskillt ist ,ist das auch eine quall auch mit captain blaue wolke aber mit gebrechen ist das sau einfahc abe jäger ist der beste farmjahr


btw : als defftank würd ich am besten farmberufe haben wie kräuterkunde oder bergbau dann kanst du auch gut gold machne und 70iger healer und dds haben auch nicht leicht heutzutage mit s1 will dich niemand haben und mti grün/blau auch nicht da muss man am anfang auch tief in die tasche greifen oder einfach eine gute gilde (so wie bei krieger auch kommt mit s1 off krieger an holst dir tank sachen und fertig ) und deff gear kann man auch im ah kaufen


----------



## Papa Mario (25. Mai 2008)

Also ich finde das DeffTank ist einfach ein Job, den man lieben muß wenn man ihn machen will.

Und mal ehrlich, DeffTanks sind wie die Leute von der Müllabfuhr, keiner will den Job machen, aber aber wehe die wären nicht da!

Ich baue mir auch gerade nen Krieger auf, im moment Skille ich noch etwas mehr in richtung OffTank, wenn ich eingermassen LvL habe so daß ich damit auch richtig Tanken kann, dann skille ich voll auf Deff und geh mit ner Gruppe los.
Wie schon einge geschrieben haben idR kann sich der DeffTank beim loot nicht beklagen, weil jeder in der Gruppe will, das der DeffTank auch was reist und seinen Job möglicht gut machen kann.

Tanken Rockt einfach!


----------



## Dregorath1 (25. Mai 2008)

lv dich mit dmg skill
 mach pvp mit dmg skill
farm dein equip mit dmg skill
 FARM mit dmg skill

Dann skill just for fun auf def


----------



## Goonion (25. Mai 2008)

Mir kommt es manchmal so vor, als wenn die Rolle des Tanks nicht genug gewürdig wird.
Der Tank zahlt sich dumm und dämlich für seine Repkosten, ggf. noch Umskillkosten, Buff-Food etc und was eben so noch anfällt.
Und wenn was schiefgeht, wird der Tank noch angemeckert, obwohl die DDs brutal Aggro gezogen haben, ohne eine gewisse Antankzeit.

Da ist natürlich klar, dass gute Tanks mit der Zeit selten werden, weil auch keiner Lust hat sich von anmeckern zu lassen.


----------



## Clunck (25. Mai 2008)

Goonion schrieb:


> Mir kommt es manchmal so vor, als wenn die Rolle des Tanks nicht genug gewürdig wird.
> Der Tank zahlt sich dumm und dämlich für seine Repkosten, ggf. noch Umskillkosten, Buff-Food etc und was eben so noch anfällt.
> Und wenn was schiefgeht, wird der Tank noch angemeckert, obwohl die DDs brutal Aggro gezogen haben, ohne eine gewisse Antankzeit.
> 
> Da ist natürlich klar, dass gute Tanks mit der Zeit selten werden, weil auch keiner Lust hat sich von anmeckern zu lassen.



Jo die Armen Tanks zahlen eine menge gold.

Trozdem führen Sich die meisten so aus als würden Sie der Kern der Truppe sein Krittig ist ein no go bei Tanks sag was und die gehen off auch wenn Sie keine Aggro aufbauen und meinen Damage nicht halten ich Bin HUnter


----------



## Black Cat (25. Mai 2008)

dazu sag ich nur eins... hol dir dd rüssi und geh dann leveln / farmen... heuln bringt garnichts, auser mimimi posts


----------



## Âlidâri (25. Mai 2008)

Also zum Thema keine Aggro aufbauen und dein DMG nicht halten..HALLO? Hol dir Omen und benuze es. Ich als Destro Hexer muss auch gut aufpassen, ich ann im Agrometer auf 50% stehen, sobald ich crite habe ich Agro also muss ich immer gut aufpassen.
Was mich genervt hat war als ich mit einem Tank un ein verzauberer Rezept gewürfelt habe, nur weil er es nicht bekam hat er geflamet und sich aufgespielt, er ist der Tank er soll das bekommen, nachdem er die grp geleavet hat und meine halbe Gilde gewhinet hat hab ichs ihm dann gegeben, natürlich erst nachdem er mich aus seiner Igno Liste gestrichen hat. Aber es soll ja auch nette Tanks geben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Cr3s (25. Mai 2008)

mumba schrieb:


> wieso ist der def tank der letzte idiot im spiel ... ? jede klasse kann sich über pvp imba equip farmen ohne aufwand, jede klasse kann sich imba equip im AH kaufen ohne aufwand, jede klasse kann sich umengen an gold erfarmen, ohne viel aufwand, der def tank hat am meisten repkosten, levelt am schwierigsten, farmt am wenigsten und am langsamsten, bekommt imba items nur in den raid inis ab 10 mann ... dann regt sich jeder auf wieso es so wenige deffs gibt und was macht blizzard, statt es dem warri tank zu vereinfachen, führen die ne neue tankklasse ein ... usw und sofort -.- was meint ihr dazu?


Das mein ich dazu: murthpvp.com


----------



## Clunck (25. Mai 2008)

Âlidâri schrieb:


> Also zum Thema keine Aggro aufbauen und dein DMG nicht halten..HALLO? Hol dir Omen und benuze es. Ich als Destro Hexer muss auch gut aufpassen, ich ann im Agrometer auf 50% stehen, sobald ich crite habe ich Agro also muss ich immer gut aufpassen.
> Was mich genervt hat war als ich mit einem Tank un ein verzauberer Rezept gewürfelt habe, nur weil er es nicht bekam hat er geflamet und sich aufgespielt, er ist der Tank er soll das bekommen, nachdem er die grp geleavet hat und meine halbe Gilde gewhinet hat hab ichs ihm dann gegeben, natürlich erst nachdem er mich aus seiner Igno Liste gestrichen hat. Aber es soll ja auch nette Tanks geben
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



JO mein ich auch aber ich hab omen und ich bin HUnter also Bin ich ein Künstler im Aggro Spiel aber was manche tanks abliefern ist echt unter aller sau (mein Raidleader/Klassenleiter auch Hunter hatt nen Def Warri als Twink meine Fresse wenn ich doch nur was sagen dürfte)
Es gibt Tanks und es gibt Noob nur wo dran erkennt man den unterschied ich sags euch.


----------



## Blutlos (25. Mai 2008)

Mesmeras schrieb:


> @ Blutlos:
> 
> Dieser Furortank hatte:
> - Bt/Hyjalequip
> ...



Bestreite ich in keinster Weise. Gleichsam stelle ich auch nicht in Frage, dass ein Schurke unter den gleichen Vorraussetzungen dabei mithalten oder das noch toppen könnte - hat aber noch keiner gemacht, insofern bleibt die Frage leider akademisch. (Mal davon abgesehen, dass die Diskussion, ob es nun sinnvoll ist, wenn ein Off-Tank mehr Schaden raushaut als ein Schurke, bzw. was man davon halten soll, dass Schurken im PvE generell immer mehr an Bedeutung verlieren, eine ganz andere ist, die man aber am besten mit Schneesturm selbst führen sollte.) 

PS: Übrigens - noch beeindruckender fand ich den Druiden-Tank, der gegen dieses Monster die Aggro gehalten hat.


----------



## Hishabye (25. Mai 2008)

Mich kotzen die Leute an die aus WoW eine Wissenschaft machen oO

Leute, es ist nur ein verdammtes Spiel unter vielen !!!!


----------



## Soßenbinder (25. Mai 2008)

also ich hab jetzt 120 Ingame Tage mit meinem Krieger davon ca 70 auf deff und 50 auf off und muss sagen das erstens deff im pvp einfach nur geil ist! klopf doch ma nen voll gebufften defftank im 5on5 um, gl hf sag ich nur! 20k HP 21k Rüssi und davon ma abgesehen das man dich eh net trifft. und zu der sache mit dem dmg, naja mit ein bissel equip und vorallem etwas skill machst du mit offklamotten auch als deff gut dmg!


----------



## Domasch (25. Mai 2008)

mumba schrieb:


> also die leute, welche hier was von whinen schreiben, sind die, die immer im channel whinen, weil sie keine def tank finden für ihr heroversuche
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Wenn man bei euch doch soviele deff tanks für heros braucht dayli hero 25g + mit nem entzauberer warscheinlich splitter außerdem loots stoff usw den du verkaufen kannst
Ich kenn nen deff tank der macht jeden tag fast 25 daylis und farmt noch bissl zeug und der braucht nicht sehr lang...
Mal abgesehn davon du findest so wie ich es verstanden hab immer auf anhieb ne inni grp bei euch aufem server das hätt ich als dd auch gern...


----------



## Tharinn (25. Mai 2008)

Portugues schrieb:


> Tja das kann ich nur bestätigen
> 
> man schaue alleine nur die Plattenrezepte die es für Paladine (Paladosen^^)
> im AH gibt.
> ...




Moment. Das ich das jetzt richtig verstehe: Du bist eigentlich Def-Tank, willst das auch spielen, und dann skillst du auf Off um, um Items zu farmen - und farmst dir ein "super offset" zusammen? Also, für wie intelligent ich das halte, schreibe ich hier lieber nicht, nur als Tipp, der TE hatte wohl in deinem Falle recht ... es sei denn, du willst die Ansicht verkaufen, dass es keine vernünftigen Items für Def-Krieger gibt? Da stehen Generationen von Def-Kriegern gegen, die es bis 70 geschafft haben, ohne zu jammern und ohne am Hungertuch zu nagen. Und, das mit den schlechten Dropraten meinst du jetzt nicht ernst, oder?


----------



## Onyxien (25. Mai 2008)

Ich hab auch nen warri.
wollte ma so eher zum spaß auf def umskillen und ma schauen wie es damit auf 70 so geht ( hab nur zwischen lvl30 und lvl40 def angetestet ).
als erstes dachte ich sau geil sofort in gruppen gekommen und daher auch sehr schnell blaues equip bekommen. Aber dann wirds echt blöd ... habe 3 wochen gilden oder rnd gruppen gesucht für kara, aber sobald die gesehen haben, dass ich bis auf nen paar hero teile blau war, kamen ohne ende absagen. 
Bin jetzt als Fury bis nach ssc und darf beim kara farmen mein def equip nach belieben zusammenstellen. Wenns fertig ist werd ich umskillen und hoffen, dass ich ne gilde finde. Anders ist es (fast) nicht möglich an equip ranzukommen.

Die sache mit dem farmen find ich gar nicht ma sooo schlimm. Die meisten dailys sind lauf und bomb quests. Die schafft selbst nen def pala (der hatts auch nicht leicht btw ^^).

Aber Gias hat recht, dass das mob grinden mist ist. Zum farmen eignet sich ja besonders die waffenskillung, die im pve ja nicht gerne gesehen wird und damit auch nur zu ewigen umskillen führt.

Zum farmen empfehle ich eben nen twink hochzuziehen. am besten schnell lvl klassen (magier, schurken) mit farm berufen.

Ich denke nicht, dass Blizzard es zulässt, dass es etwas anderes als der def-warri MT ist. Wie in ca. 1000 Threads gesagt, müsste dann das ganze warri gesamt bild umgekrempelt werden usw.  aber das ist was anders.

Und mal ganz ehrlich: wir als Warris haben es als Tanks nicht am schlechtesten, wenn ich meinem freund zu gucke (pala-tank) ... jetzt weiß ich was no-dmg wirklich heist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



so far .. Onyxien


----------



## Rangekiller (25. Mai 2008)

ich weiß gar nicht was ihr wollt. unser mt mit t4 niveau items (t5 schultern hatter jetz der gute^^) geht mit den 2 marken faustwaffen insel daylies machen und der kann da "ohne aufwand" 3-4 mobs auf einmal machen, was ein dd nicht besser hinbekommt. wenn jetz noch healer und defftank zusammen daylies amchen dann pullen die eifnach die ganze vermalledeite insel und gut ist xDxDxDxDxD


----------



## Tharinn (25. Mai 2008)

Âlidâri schrieb:


> Also zum Thema keine Aggro aufbauen und dein DMG nicht halten..HALLO? Hol dir Omen und benuze es. Ich als Destro Hexer muss auch gut aufpassen, ich ann im Agrometer auf 50% stehen, sobald ich crite habe ich Agro also muss ich immer gut aufpassen.
> Was mich genervt hat war als ich mit einem Tank un ein verzauberer Rezept gewürfelt habe, nur weil er es nicht bekam hat er geflamet und sich aufgespielt, er ist der Tank er soll das bekommen, nachdem er die grp geleavet hat und meine halbe Gilde gewhinet hat hab ichs ihm dann gegeben, natürlich erst nachdem er mich aus seiner Igno Liste gestrichen hat. Aber es soll ja auch nette Tanks geben
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Bitte? Nur, dass ich das richtig verstehe: Du bist Verzauberer, er ist Verzauberer, ihr beide habt um ein Rezept gewürfelt und du hast es bekommen - so weit richtig, ja? Und du hast ihm das Rezept dann trotzdem gegeben, weil er rumgejammert hat? Sorry, da bleibt mir ausser "Selber schuld!" nichts zu zu sagen. Der Typ wäre bei mir auf ignore, so schnell kann der garnicht gucken - und wenn du eine Gilde hast, die dir wegen sowas Druck macht, dann tust du mir echt leid, da wär mein Tipp nur: Schnell ne neue Gilde suchen ...


----------



## theriggiboy (25. Mai 2008)

ich als dd find dafür nie ne gruppe für inis ;D


----------



## Locaros (26. Mai 2008)

Also i spiel au grad nen Deff-Tank hoch. 
Levlen tu i aba in Off-Haltung mit 2 Einhändern. Und soo schwer find i das net, .. 

Zu diesen ganzen "Level bis 70 und skill dann um"-schreiern: Das is doch ausgemachter Blödsinn! Off-Tanken und Deff-Tanken sind 2 verschiedene Paar Schuhe. Das ist, als würde man den Führrerschein auf einem Automatikgetrioebe machen und dann 10 Jahre damit fahren, und dann plötzlich auf Schaltgetriebe umsteigen. 
Jemand, der bis 70 nur Off getankt hat, wird es schwer haben, sich auf Deff umzustellen. 


Zum Abschluss möchte ich noch gern ein Zitat aus der Signatur eines Users dieses Forums hier bringen: 
 "Meister, ich würde gern ein Arschloch sein. Was kann ich tun?" fragte der Schüler.
"Antworte auf eine berechtigte Frage eines Spielers mit einem der folgenden Begriffe:" 
1.	Wayne?
2.	Whine!
3.	Mimimi...
erwiderte der Meister.
Natürlich möchte ich mit diesem Zitat niemand direkt ansprechen, aber ... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Liljana (26. Mai 2008)

Ich bin auch der Meinung das Deffkreiger, von allen Klassen+Skillung, der benachteiligste ist. 
Klar kann ein Deffwarri alleine farmen, denoch ist er einer der langsamsten, wenn ich das mal vergleiche wenn ich mit meinem Hexer und danach noch mit meinem Krieger die dailys mache, komm ich zu dem Ergebniss das ich mit dem Hexer fast mehr als doppelt so schnell bin.
Schade finde ich es auch, das ich von den Hybridklassen, von denen gesagt wird das sie alles können aber nicht zu 100%, ganz andere Erfahrungen gemacht habe. Den meinsten is es doch egal wer tankt, hauptsache er macht seine Aufgabe gut und der Boss liegt ohne Probleme. Wiederum ist es schonmal vorgekommen das in einem 25er Raid nur ein Deffkrieger und der Rest Tankdudu's mitgenommen wurden, damit in einer Situation wo nur ein Tank gebraucht wird, die dudu's noch mit Damage machen können, was zwar ein Krieger mit umlegen des Equips auch machen könnte, aber nicht annähernd mit den gleichen Erfolg.
Ein Deffkrieger hat es auch schwerer eine Gruppe an sich zu binden, wo ein dudu mal mit der Pranke von rechts nach links schlägt und der Pala einfach alle in der Weihe hällt, muss ein Krieger alle einzeln anhauen was z.B. TDM Hero mit keinen oder nur einem cc zur Hölle macht.
Und, ich will es mal so nennen, das Fähigkeitsminus des z.B. Druiden, das er nicht so gut einzelne Mobs tanken kann, ist kein Vergleich zu dem Fähigkeitsplus, das er mit switchen der Gestallt und etwas abgeändertem Equip schon damage machen, und bei Lust und Laune (mit umskillen) noch Heiler und caster spielen kann.

Wenn ich mit Wotlk an der Tankrolle des Kriegers nicht was ändert, ist das wohl der Genickbruch für zumindest meinen Krieger, da der Todesritter dazu kommt, mit Tank/Heal/DD-Fähigkeiten, die ihn zu einer Hybridklasse machen der aber natürlich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 nicht so gut tanken kann wie der Krieger...


----------



## Rojan (26. Mai 2008)

unsinniges geheule von ein paar leuten hier OO

ich spiele meinen deftank gerne und bin keineswegs benachteiligt. farmen kann ich lowmobs (zb nagrand schatteneles) schneller als manch ne manaklasse, weil ich nich reggen muss. dw equip anziehen reicht.
im raid is man eh unabkömmlich, man kriegt das ganze equip zuerst und viele leute farmen einem sachen ran (pots, flask, buffood) wenns dem raid dienlich ist.

ich bin lieber deftank und hab dadurch vorteile, statt irgendeinen austauschbaren 08/155 dd zu spielen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Rangekiller schrieb:


> ich weiß gar nicht was ihr wollt. unser mt mit t4 niveau items (t5 schultern hatter jetz der gute^^) geht mit den 2 marken faustwaffen insel daylies machen und der kann da "ohne aufwand" 3-4 mobs auf einmal machen, was ein dd nicht besser hinbekommt. wenn jetz noch healer und defftank zusammen daylies amchen dann pullen die eifnach die ganze vermalledeite insel und gut ist xDxDxDxDxD



richtig. hab mit nem holypriest aussem raid daylies gemacht, gegen mittag (samstags). nach rund 90 minuten waren alle inselquests + netherstorm + terokkar fertig...geht ohne probleme 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## 7R0J4N3R (26. Mai 2008)

Liljana schrieb:


> Ein Deffkrieger hat es auch schwerer eine Gruppe an sich zu binden, wo ein dudu mal mit der Pranke von rechts nach links schlägt und der Pala einfach alle in der Weihe hällt, muss ein Krieger alle einzeln anhauen was z.B. TDM Hero mit keinen oder nur einem cc zur Hölle macht.



Tank mal als Bärchen TdM, ZH oder Slab. Es ist kein unterschied zum Krieger feststellbar. Entweder massig CC oder jeden Mob anschlagen und auf DD's hoffen, die wissen was Aggro bedeutet.
Ich sag mal nichts zur Weihe vom Pala, keine Ahnung ob die reicht um Aggro zu halten. Ich denke eher nicht.


Und an die jammernden Deff-Krieger: Als Heiler ist es noch bescheidener zu Questen und Leveln. 
Für PvE taugen vom PvP auch nur die Ringe..


----------



## RoWone (26. Mai 2008)

7R0J4N3R schrieb:


> Tank mal als Bärchen TdM, ZH oder Slab. Es ist kein unterschied zum Krieger feststellbar. Entweder massig CC oder jeden Mob anschlagen und auf DD's hoffen, die wissen was Aggro bedeutet.
> Ich sag mal nichts zur Weihe vom Pala, keine Ahnung ob die reicht um Aggro zu halten. Ich denke eher nicht.
> Und an die jammernden Deff-Krieger: Als Heiler ist es noch bescheidener zu Questen und Leveln.
> Für PvE taugen vom PvP auch nur die Ringe..



lol wenn man als Holy lvlt selber schuld ich hab mit 60 umgeskillt und kam prima mit der deff skillung klar, fand sogar das ich besser leveln konnte

Ich bin Tank und meine Ig liste ist derart voll weil jeder Tanken kann (angeblich und gar nichts gebacken bekommen)

Der Thread ist klasse und kaum einer macht sich mal Gedanken was aus dem deff Tank wird wenn der Todesritter kommt.
Umskillen auf off oder Fury lol wenn man auf der Hordenseite einen Tauren spielt okay aber der rest ist crap

Was will ich mit einem dd als Krieger das sind die letzten die ich in ne ini mitnehm denn vom schaden machen her bevorzuge ich Mage, Hexer, Hunter oder Schurken!!!!

Der Krieger stirbt aus und wird mit der zweiten Erweiterung ganz verschwinden wenn Blizz da nicht unternimmt!


----------



## Spineshank (26. Mai 2008)

RoWone schrieb:


> lol wenn man als Holy lvlt selber schuld ich hab mit 60 umgeskillt und kam prima mit der deff skillung klar, fand sogar das ich besser leveln konnte
> 
> Ich bin Tank und meine Ig liste ist derart voll weil jeder Tanken kann (angeblich und gar nichts gebacken bekommen)
> 
> ...



tut mir leid ich kenn mich mit der neuen erweiterung nicht aus also würd ich mcih freun wennst mir das erklären kannst. was is der todesritter genau und warum soll der den warri killn? 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lori. (26. Mai 2008)

Rykart schrieb:


> dank dem Todesritter (Kann tanken und dazu gehörig schaden machen) wird der Warrior sowieso überflüssig. Ich bin mir sicher die Tanknot wird damit vorbei sein, und da sowieso alle nen Todesritter haben werden brauchts keine fury oder deftanks mehr =)



Einfach mal die Fresse halten? Ich hab schon nen DK gespielt und du nicht! "Kann tanken und dazu gehörig schaden machen" HAHAHA! Gib dir die kugel, da lach ich mich ja tot!


----------



## WotanGOP (26. Mai 2008)

Als Tank Questen ist immer hart, egal ob als Deffkrieger, Tankadin oder Bärchen. Der Dudu hat es da natürlich am Einfachsten, einfach auf Katze wechseln. Die anderen müßten umskillen. DDs haben es da allgemein am einfachsten, wie eigentlich bei allem, egal ob farmen, Items abgrasen, PVP. Bei Heilern ist es ähnlich wie bei Tanks. Es gibt dennoch viele Heiler und Tanks mit epic Flugmount. Also scheint es ja Mittel und Wege zu geben.

Was neue Items angeht, ist der Defkrieger viel besser dran, als der Palatank. In Kara dropt außer T4 und Schmuck, der ja für alle ist, absolut nichts für uns. Für den Krieger gibt es da jedoch eine Waffe, Brustplatte, Beinplatte, Schild, Helm, Gürtel, Handschuhe, Schultern...eigentlich alles.
Das kann der Pala zwar auch tragen, aber ihm fehlen dann die Werte, die er braucht, wie Spelldamage und Int.

Bei PVP sind die DDs auch ganz klar bevorteilt, zumindest für ein Basisequip. Nicht nur, daß sie es dort einfacher haben. Für Tanks gibt es keine brauchbaren PVP-Items. Man muß halt Inis besuchen bis zum Erbrechen. Und das auch gleich zwei Mal. Erst normal, bis man alles blau hat und dann noch hero für das epische Zeug.
Zumindest als Pala kommst du ohne die Heros nicht weit. Wie gesagt, der Krieger kann sich in Kara komplett ausstatten.

Ansonsten gibt es zwei Phasen im Spiel.
Bei den Raids, wo man normal nicht mit Randomgruppen loszieht, ist der Tank hoch angesehen. Da weiß jeder, wie wichtig er ist. Er wird unterstützt und gut behandelt. Starke Tanks sind selten und wer einen hat, der hegt und pflegt ihn.
Das liegt aber auch an der anderen Phase. Um in die Raidphase zu kommen, muß man die lange Zeit der 5er Instanzen überstanden haben. Und das ist oft kein Zuckerschlecken. Denn da ist man deutlich häufiger mit Randoms unterwegs und auch wirklich oft der "letzte Idiot". Welcher DD macht schon mal Fehler? Keiner! DDs machen immer alles richtig. Fehler machen nur die Heiler und die Tanks, meistens letztere. Du hältst zu wenig aus, wenn ein DD einfach addet oder pullt, während gereggt wird. Du kannst keine Aggro halten, weil DDs ja direkt losballern müssen. Und natürlich kennt jeder eine bessere Taktik als du...
Da wirst du beschimpft, kritisiert, gegängelt und hast auch noch die höchsten Repkosten.

Wenn man sich in Phase zwei vorgebissen hat, ist es aber auf jeden Fall ein gutes Gefühl, Tank zu sein. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Woolv (26. Mai 2008)

Fabi_an schrieb:


> Als defftank kriegste auch net immer gleich die ersten loots.
> Und farmen (also mobs killen) kannste mit Tank eh vergessen.



Das würde ich so nicht stehen lassen. Mein Krieger ist def, und im Off-Equip komme ich mit Schlachtruf auf 1600 AP. Das reicht dicke fürs farmen. Natürlich sind reine DD schneller aber langsam ist man deshalb als Def nicht. Persönlich farme ich mit einer 1-Hand und nem Off Schild. Hat die Vorteile, dass man wenig Schaden kassiert, was die Reg-Zeiten minimiert, Castern die Zauberreflexion um die Ohren haut und der Schildschlag ist auch nicht zu verachten.

Und welche WS-Gruppe hat nicht gerne nen fetten Def in der Gruppe der locker und leicht die Fahne nach Hause bringt (Heal vorausgesetzt)?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Castro (26. Mai 2008)

mumba schrieb:


> wieso ist der def tank der letzte idiot im spiel ... ? jede klasse kann sich über pvp imba equip farmen ohne aufwand, jede klasse kann sich imba equip im AH kaufen ohne aufwand, jede klasse kann sich umengen an gold erfarmen, ohne viel aufwand, der def tank hat am meisten repkosten, levelt am schwierigsten, farmt am wenigsten und am langsamsten, bekommt imba items nur in den raid inis ab 10 mann ... dann regt sich jeder auf wieso es so wenige deffs gibt und was macht blizzard, statt es dem warri tank zu vereinfachen, führen die ne neue tankklasse ein ... usw und sofort -.- was meint ihr dazu?



ich kann dir da nur zustimmen. hab selber nen kleinen krieger ,bei dem ich überlege wo der anreiz ist mit 70 dann auf deff zuskillen. in der lvl phase werd ich sowieso nicht auf deff gehen und wozu nachher? damit ich die ganzen probleme hab die hier beschrieben wurden?


----------



## Caidy (26. Mai 2008)

mumba schrieb:


> wieso ist der def tank der letzte idiot im spiel ... ? jede klasse kann sich über pvp imba equip farmen ohne aufwand, jede klasse kann sich imba equip im AH kaufen ohne aufwand, jede klasse kann sich umengen an gold erfarmen, ohne viel aufwand, der def tank hat am meisten repkosten, levelt am schwierigsten, farmt am wenigsten und am langsamsten, bekommt imba items nur in den raid inis ab 10 mann ... dann regt sich jeder auf wieso es so wenige deffs gibt und was macht blizzard, statt es dem warri tank zu vereinfachen, führen die ne neue tankklasse ein ... usw und sofort -.- was meint ihr dazu?







also mal als 1. wieso der letzte depp? defs sind die am meisten gefragtesten Klassen bei uns aufm server überhaupt.


2. pvp equip ist nocht pve geeignet, klar sicher besser wie die meisten inzen sachen, aber beim priester zB fehlt wille oder ne ordentliche manareg, bzw abh ist fast das gleiche wie vert, es reduziert den schaden, dann tank halt im pvp kram.

3. ich wüsste nicht das nen def tank mehr rep hat wie zB nen Holy pala.

4.lvlt am schwierigsten? haste mal nen puren heiler hochgespielt? nein? also ruhe....

5. und def gear kannste dir im ah kaufen oder herstellen lassen wie ein mage sein spell dmg kram oder nen heiler den heilerkram...

6. JEDER bekommt imba items nur durch zeitaufwand, ob pvp oder pve..... 




ich glaub du machst es dir zu einfach indem du alles auf die anderen schiebst


----------



## Khyzer (26. Mai 2008)

@ Caidy

2. Du vergisst, dass ein Def-Tank nicht nur Crit-Immun sondern gleichzeitig auf Parry,Dodge und Block achten muss, alles Stats welche auf PvP-Items nicht vorkommen. Wenn man also mehr als Underbog Non-Hero tanken möchte, ist PvE-Gear von Nöten.
3. Effektiv gesehen hat der Def-Tank am meisten Rep, da im Gegensatz zu jeder anderen Klasse er auch noch die ganze Zeit den Schlag-Schaden kassiert. Sagen wir so 24 Mann bekommen Rep-Kosten beim Wipe, der Def-Tank bekommt Wipe-Kosten + Haltbarkeitsschaden, weil der Boss auf ihn haut und wenn du mal Illidary Council mitgemacht hast, dann weiß man dass 12 Min auf die Fresse kriegen ne Menge Repkosten mehr sind als 0815 wipen.
4. Würde sagen gleichschwer. Def-Tanks sind sau oft beim Questen/Leveln tot, oder Low-HP. Denke beim Heiler ned anders.
5. Ein Krieger kann effektiv nur 1-2 Items craften und über Rüstungs/Waffenspezialisierung nur 1. Diese Items sind außerdem eher minderwertig in der Qualität. Ganz im Gegensatz zu Hexern/Mage/Shadows die mit Schneidern Welfare-Epixx auf T5+ Niveau craften können auf 5 Spots minimum.
6. Muss ich voll und ganz zustimmen.


----------



## MeZZy (26. Mai 2008)

Wo ist das Problem ?

Ich bin selbst Deff geskilled und renne damit immer rum.
Für die Dailys zieh ich einfach mein Fury Equip an was ich mir zusammengebaut habe 
durch Heroicmarken , Raiditems die keiner wollte oder selbstgebaut als Schmied.

Verwüsten und HS skalieren extrem gut mit dem Fury Equip , sodas du auch da 1400er Crits machst 
und zwar als DW ^^

Wein nicht rum , man muss ja nicht stur in seinem Deff Equip rumlaufen , nur um was besonderes auf dem Realm zu sein


----------



## Hasolek (26. Mai 2008)

mumba schrieb:


> wieso ist der def tank der letzte idiot im spiel ... ? jede klasse kann sich über pvp imba equip farmen ohne aufwand, jede klasse kann sich imba equip im AH kaufen ohne aufwand, jede klasse kann sich umengen an gold erfarmen, ohne viel aufwand, der def tank hat am meisten repkosten, levelt am schwierigsten, farmt am wenigsten und am langsamsten, bekommt imba items nur in den raid inis ab 10 mann ... dann regt sich jeder auf wieso es so wenige deffs gibt und was macht blizzard, statt es dem warri tank zu vereinfachen, führen die ne neue tankklasse ein ... usw und sofort -.- was meint ihr dazu?



spiel einfach was du willst und scheis auf die andern ^^


----------



## Borberat (26. Mai 2008)

Also hab nen 70er Defftank, nach 2 runs Kara die man als Defftank ja mega schnell findet war ich halb episch equiped.

Kohle hab ich als Alchi Kräuter auch niemals Probs mit und Repkosten... 
Such dir nen guten Heiler mit dem du immer zusammen losgehst!
Meine Freundin zockt healpala und wir rennen immer zusammen rum, muss höchstens alle 4 hero inis
mal reppen gehen und bis dahin hab ich die 30g locker wieder drin auch ohne Berufe.

Das mit dem PvP stimmt allerdings, es gibt gutes equip für healer, sogar ein paar items für tankadine, 
aber nicht eine gute Sache für Defftanks, das ist schon unfair.

Meinen mage hab ich für Kara in einer Woche durch PvP equip wenigstens auf ne Grundausrüstung gebracht, 
als Tank kannst die erstmal alle 70er Non Hero inis besuchen gehen.

Aber muss man halt mit leben wenn man Defftank ist, dafür nimmt dich ja auch jede Grp gerne mit.


----------



## Jörg Krüger (26. Mai 2008)

Hallo tapfere Def-Tanks,

ich kann den Post sehr gut verstehen und zustimmen. Der Def-Tank gehört in meinen Augen was die Möglichkeit Schaden zu machen (bei Def-Skillung) verbessert. Ich selber habe "nur" einen Feral-Tank Druiden und habe durch Katze (was dem Def-Tank fehlt) deutlich mehr Möglichkeiten Ruf, Mats etc. zu farmen. Auch die Damagemeter in den verschiedenen Instanzen zeigen deutlich, das ein Feral-Tank deutlich mehr Schaden macht (bis zu 8 Prozent) als ein Def-Tank.

Blizzard hat mit der Verteilung des Heilbonus auf den Schadensbonus für die Caster schon eine gute Sache umgesetzt. Ich drücke allen Def-Tanks die Daumen, das sich Blizzard auch für den Def-Tank da was einfallen lässt (z.B. wäre die Stärke eine Möglichkeit, wenn beim Haltungswechsel halt die Stärke in einen bestimmten Wert für die Angriffskraft umgerechnet wird).

Möge die Natur mit Euch sein


----------



## Eckhexaule (26. Mai 2008)

In einer guten Raidgilde bekommt immer der Tank als erstes die EQ, danach die Heiler und dann kommen die DD´s. Also ist der Tank wohl nicht der Arsch.
Zum lvln, da geb ich dir recht, ist es ziemlich mürbe, aber tu Dich mit einem Heiler zusammen.
Der freut sich, Du freust Dich und beiden ist geholfen.

Gruß


----------



## Blackywulf (26. Mai 2008)

o.O wer levelt heutzutage denn schon noch mit ner tank skillung? ...xD da wird sich von tanks höchsten gezogen! und dein tank eq sammelst du einfach ab level 70 wenn du unterwegs bist und es keiner braucht :>


----------



## WotanGOP (26. Mai 2008)

Borberat schrieb:


> Das mit dem PvP stimmt allerdings, es gibt gutes equip für healer, sogar ein paar items für tankadine,
> aber nicht eine gute Sache für Defftanks, das ist schon unfair.


Öhm, zeig mal, was für Items es da angeblich für Palatanks geben soll...

Edit: Okay, der Gladikolben vielleicht. Das ist aber auch schon das einzige.


----------



## Buffed_Fan (26. Mai 2008)

Ein Krieger ist die blödeste Tankklasse, denn ein Dudu z.B. tankt mehr mit Schaden als der Krieger wegen Angriffskraft und Fähigkeiten. Im PvP kann ein dudu sich heilen in katze gehen als bär dmg machen und lange durchhalten. Ein Pala kann sich auch heilen zusätzlich noch bubble. Def Equip ist für Palas und Dudus viel leichter und die Aussage : Skillt um im PvP ist einfach von Dummen. Leute die Freitag Samstag und Sonntag raiden und unter der Woche arbeiten müssen können gar kein PvP machen. Und jede Woche umskillen ist einfach nur bescheuert. Plattenzeug für Krieger droppt sowieso sehr selten und es gibt weniges die meiste platte ist für palas. Selbst kriegerzeug würfelt der pala nocht mit. Ich war mit krieger und hexer kara. Krieger war ich genau 13 mal drinnen und hab nur 1 t4 teil und ein bissel crap. nicht mal schmuck oder so. hexer einmal drinnen mit scheiss equip aber trotzdem oben an der dmg liste und hatte am ende beide t4 teile + 7 epic teile. Der krieger ist auch noch sehr equipabhängig der braucht fast full epic für kara den endboss und kurator. ein dudu tank oder dd machen mit grün/blau equip genug dmg wenn sie ihre klasse spielen können. Blizzard denkt einfach einseitig. Der Krieger hat keine chance als def was zu reissen. Es muss nen warri geben der mit dmg tanken kann wie der dudu verdammt !!


----------



## Scrätcher (26. Mai 2008)

Blackywulf schrieb:


> o.O wer levelt heutzutage denn schon noch mit ner tank skillung? ...xD da wird sich von tanks höchsten gezogen! und dein tank eq sammelst du einfach ab level 70 wenn du unterwegs bist und es keiner braucht :>



Genau das ist ja das Problem... so gut wie keiner! Und selbst wenn wird er von nem 70iger durch die Inis gezogen und am Schluß hat man nen Tank der gern tanken würde aber nicht weiß wie es geht!^^

Ich hab mir ne Mischskillung gemacht, mit der ich sehr gut Tanken kann sowie auch alleine Questen kann. Wieso glauben eigentlich immer alle ein Talentbaum ist das Non-plus-Ultra? Ab 70 sicher! Aber bis 60ig gibts wohl nichts vorteilhafteres als ne Mischskillung. So seh ich das zumindestens.


----------



## Grimmrog (26. Mai 2008)

Naja ich sehs auch so, defftank is ziemlich angearscht, wer sich dazu entscheidet, ist schon bei einigen features ausgeschlossen in WoW.

Also sollte man vorher wissen, daß man als Defftank einschränkungen hat, dafür hat man aber immer massig zu tun, denn man wird dauernd für irgendwelche Inis gebraucht.

Hab auch einen, aber nur als Twink, da hat man immermal abwechslung. 
Ansonsten isser wirklich immer n bischen außen vor der arme Defftank.
Zieh dir also noch ne gute DMG oder Farmklasse groß, und mach aus dem Tank dann den Held der Inis.


----------



## Caidy (26. Mai 2008)

Khyzer schrieb:


> @ Caidy
> 
> 2. Du vergisst, dass ein Def-Tank nicht nur Crit-Immun sondern gleichzeitig auf Parry,Dodge und Block achten muss, alles Stats welche auf PvP-Items nicht vorkommen. Wenn man also mehr als Underbog Non-Hero tanken möchte, ist PvE-Gear von Nöten.
> 3. Effektiv gesehen hat der Def-Tank am meisten Rep, da im Gegensatz zu jeder anderen Klasse er auch noch die ganze Zeit den Schlag-Schaden kassiert. Sagen wir so 24 Mann bekommen Rep-Kosten beim Wipe, der Def-Tank bekommt Wipe-Kosten + Haltbarkeitsschaden, weil der Boss auf ihn haut und wenn du mal Illidary Council mitgemacht hast, dann weiß man dass 12 Min auf die Fresse kriegen ne Menge Repkosten mehr sind als 0815 wipen.
> ...





2. muss der druide auch, der tankadin braucht sogar noch spell dmg und massig int was bei pvp items nicht wirklich drauf ist, war nur als vergleich gedacht, wenn er meint die anderen könnten damit tanken, dann kann ers genauso

3. jain. wenn der pala in hyal agro zieht stirbt er eher als der tank der noch von 4 anderen geheilt wird. also wird der schlagschaden so gesehen wieder aufgeteilt. wenns ne geile raid grp ist bekommt er sicher mehr rep, dafür werden prinzipiell die tanks auch zuerst equipt, was meiner meinung nach das ganze wieder wett macht

4. man macht durch dailys soooo viel gold, wieso nicht zum farmen einfach mal umskillen? mit dem vergleich zum heiler wollt ich mal den dmg gleichstellen, nur das die meisten heiler einfach nix aushalten wenn sie mal 3 gepullt haben, klar sie können sich heilen, aber davon sterben die mobs auch nicht.

5. ich meine nicht berufe, ich seh bei uns im ah helme, und armschienen die gecraftet zum verkauf angeboten werden. klar als rüsi schmied nochmal 2, aber es kommen auch noch rnd drops dazu, bei uns sind ständig sehr gute sachen für defs im ah, und die müssen net immer epic sein.


----------



## WotanGOP (26. Mai 2008)

Buffed_Fan schrieb:


> Def Equip ist für Palas und Dudus viel leichter
> ...
> Plattenzeug für Krieger droppt sowieso sehr selten und es gibt weniges die meiste platte ist für palas. Selbst kriegerzeug würfelt der pala nocht mit.


Das halte ich aber absolut für ein Gerücht. Zeig mir mal eine Pala-Platte, die in Kara droppt. Es gibt keine. Der Pala muß also bei den Krieger-Platten mitwürfeln, wenn er sich überhaupt steigern will. Es gibt keine brauchbaren epischen Palatankschultern, außer T4/5/6. Es gibt nur einen brauchbaren epischen Palatankhelm, außer T-Sets, und dafür brauchst du einen guten Schmied oder viel Gold. Genauso sieht es mit allen anderen Platten aus. Ein Schild für den Tankadin gibt es erst seit 2.4. Vorher mußten wir Krieger- oder Schamischilder tragen.
Der Krieger bekommt all das in Kara, während der Palatank sich einen Wolf farmen muß.


----------



## Metadron72 (26. Mai 2008)

Whitepeach schrieb:


> Skill zum Shoppen .. nice ^^
> 
> Bist du eigentlich der gleiche "letzte Idiot" wie sämtliche auf Heal geskillte Klassen?
> Armer kleiner Wicht, so alleine bist du nicht!
> ...



ihr ignoriert da grad das nen heiler z.b. die hälfte des +heal als +dam bekommt...
meine freundin questet mit ihrem holy priest deutlich angenehmer als mein def .-)

abgesehen davon, bekommt man t6 ähnliche items in 5er also nicht so rumweinen xD
mach viel insten, spiel nicht mit leuten (fremden) die nur sterben und das passt schon alles

ich hab jetzt 120 splitter alleine zum verkaufen aus den heros -.-


----------



## gondolin72 (26. Mai 2008)

Gargaron schrieb:


> Was die Items angeht: In jedem Raid den ich kenne werden die Deftanks zuerst ausgestattet, alle anderen Klassen müssen beim Loot zurückstecken bis die Deftanks anständiges Equip haben.
> 
> Also, ich nehme etwas Käse zum Whine...
> 
> ...



Na ja soviele haben ja auch nicht need auf die Tankitems also ist das wohl nicht weiter tragisch.
Zumal warum ist es so, nicht weil sie dem Tank alle es so sehr gönnen sondern weil Sie überleben wollen.
Außerdem ist es in der Regel nur beim Main Tank so.

Deff ist man aus Überzeugung und man muss halt viele Sachen in Kauf nehmen oder es sein lassen. Ich skille auch meist hin und her.

Das die Droprate für Kriegeritems so schlecht ist, oder mittelmässig bzw. das es recht wenige gibt im Vergleich zu anderen Klassen ist schon so beabsichtigt von Blizz. Deswegen gibt es auch nicht so viele tolle Items zum herstellen bis auf paar Ausnahmen. Die fallen aber nicht weiter ins Gewicht.

Nicht weinen, alles hat seinen Sinn, auch wenn es manchmal unfair erscheint.


----------



## Renzah (26. Mai 2008)

mimimimi blablabla alles langweiliges gelaber vom TE


----------



## Exo1337 (26. Mai 2008)

fabdiem schrieb:


> ganz einfach skill den defftank auf einen offtank um
> 
> fertig is der tank der schnell levelt, farmt, und tolle gegenstände bekommt
> 
> ...




dummschwall?? versuch ma mit nem offtank mutter zu tanken usw


----------



## Franzelot (26. Mai 2008)

also ich hab jetzt schon einige Klassen bis 70 gespielt und ein Deftank ist auch dabei, von daher kann ich nicht wirklich verstehen wo das Problem beim Deftank sein soll. 
Richtig gespielt levelt es sich mit Def-Skillung um einiges leichter als in off (so gut wie keine Reg-Pausen und kein Problem mit adds, außerdem kann man als Def-Tank auch mal 2-Mann-Quests alleine machen)

Natürlich gibt es stärkere Klassen fürs Solospiel, aber Krieger macht noch dazu echt Spaß (probier mal Jäger oder Hexer, total easy aber langweilig)


----------



## Nershul (26. Mai 2008)

Wenn dir Def-Tank nicht gefällt, skill um, reroll oder deinstalliere WoW! 
Bei letzterem wäre der Spielerschaft am meisten geholfen, weil wir dann nicht mehr solche sinnlosen "heul-threads" ertragen müssten... 

just my 2 cents..


----------



## Lexort (26. Mai 2008)

Franzelot schrieb:


> also ich hab jetzt schon einige Klassen bis 70 gespielt und ein Deftank ist auch dabei, von daher kann ich nicht wirklich verstehen wo das Problem beim Deftank sein soll.



Leider verstärkt auch dieser Thread den Eindruck, das das Problem bei Defwarris etwa 20-40 cm vor dem Monitor ist.


----------



## SrpskiMacak (26. Mai 2008)

Nershul schrieb:


> Wenn dir Def-Tank nicht gefällt, skill um, reroll oder deinstalliere WoW!
> Bei letzterem wäre der Spielerschaft am meisten geholfen, weil wir dann nicht mehr solche sinnlosen "heul-threads" ertragen müssten...
> 
> just my 2 cents..


meine meinung


----------



## Ohrensammler (26. Mai 2008)

Also Farmen und Questen geht schon mit nem Def Tank.

Ich mach mit voller Def Skillung Def Equipp und in Verteidigungshaltung die Sonneninsel Dailys, das geht halbwegs ordentlich. (Auch wenn ich andere Mitspieler ärgere indem ich bei dem Flugquest mit den Booten die nötigen 6 Bogenschützen aufs Mal ziehe. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )

Vorteil auch Mob 2 oder 3 oder 4 bringt nen Deff nicht aus dem Gleichgewicht (außer alles sind Caster)
Nachteil, es dauert halt ein wenig länger, aber ihr wisst ja Lotus Sitz, Mitte finden und Ohhhmmmmm (Zwerchfell spüren!)


Aber eins ist klar, PvP mit nem Def fällt halt aus. Stört mich persönlich aber gar nicht.


----------



## aimbotuse (9. Juni 2008)

Im spiel selbst, um an Ausrüstung zu kommen, ist der Def Tank der letzte Idiot. Allein die Droprate von D3 Teilen (die man so unbedingt alle braucht, weil grüne heiler ja heroics dürfen, aber blaue tanks zu schlecht dafür sind) ist einfach nur scheiße. Ich hab  jetzt ganze 14 Dk normal runs gebraucht um die Handschuhe zu bekommen. Und wenn ich mir die drop raten der anderen D3 Sachen anschaue für andere klassen...Die sind um einiges höher. Und Tank sachen finden sich sowieso schwer. Meiste ist off was in normalen inis droppt, kaum def. Oder pala crap ohne ende =/


----------



## snowstorm (9. Juni 2008)

warum gräbste son alten thread aus oO


----------



## Georan (9. Juni 2008)

fabdiem schrieb:


> ganz einfach skill den defftank auf einen offtank um
> 
> fertig is der tank der schnell levelt, farmt, und tolle gegenstände bekommt
> 
> ...



Genau wie ein Offkrieger Raids/Heros tanken kann, heilt mich ein Schurke mit Verbänden.

"krieger sind zum tanken da und nicht zum damage machen!":

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UTuAVgdaM4o


Wenn man keine Ahnung hat...


----------



## Lanty (9. Juni 2008)

Oh ja wie recht du hast Blizzard kann echt vieles aber Balancen können se nicht,
ich meine du hast vollkommen recht, gebt den def Warri´s
-30k Rüssi nackt
-dmg rotation von Wl´s
-95% dodge chance zu jeder Zeit
-instant Heal spell
-und zu guter letzt, T6 like Eq vom Warri lehrer für lau

aber wie gesagt Blizzard hat keine ahnung von Balance.....die bOons


----------



## Annovella (9. Juni 2008)

mumba schrieb:


> wieso ist der def tank der letzte idiot im spiel ... ? jede klasse kann sich über pvp imba equip farmen ohne aufwand, jede klasse kann sich imba equip im AH kaufen ohne aufwand, jede klasse kann sich umengen an gold erfarmen, ohne viel aufwand, der def tank hat am meisten repkosten, levelt am schwierigsten, farmt am wenigsten und am langsamsten, bekommt imba items nur in den raid inis ab 10 mann ... dann regt sich jeder auf wieso es so wenige deffs gibt und was macht blizzard, statt es dem warri tank zu vereinfachen, führen die ne neue tankklasse ein ... usw und sofort -.- was meint ihr dazu?




du hast keine ahnung, beispiel schurke : kampfskillung: du kannst KEIN BISSCHEN PVP machen
täuschungsskillung: du machst null dmg im pve!
fazit: ein schurke muss jedesmal umskillen: pve/pvp
ein tank kann im pvp auch was ausrichten(warsong z.b. falggentraeger) farmen geht auch ohne probleme
gear muss man auch nur 2 farmen: schurke: season und pve, als krieger: season und tankeq(season eq macht guten dmg bei offkriegern
tanks haben ein vorteil: sie sind geliebt und jeder findet direkt ne grp
also bleib locker
close pls


----------



## Kiluan (9. Juni 2008)

mumba schrieb:


> was meint ihr dazu?



Du bist dumm.....


----------



## bogus666 (9. Juni 2008)

Annovella schrieb:


> gear muss man auch nur 2 farmen: schurke: season und pve, als krieger: season und tankeq(season eq macht guten dmg bei offkriegern



Nur 2 Gear Sets als Krieger Tank? Lol - Ich hab derzeit 9 Gear Sets fuer meinen Krieger. Einige brauche ich nur selten, andere wieder hingegen taeglich. Wobei ich allerdings sagen muss, dass einige Items natuerlich Bestandteil von mehr als einem Gear Set sind.

Wobei farmen als Def Krieger im DPS Equipment schon in Ordnung ist.


----------



## Surfer im Datenhighway (10. Juni 2008)

mumba schrieb:


> wieso ist der def tank der letzte idiot im spiel ... ? jede klasse kann sich über pvp imba equip farmen ohne aufwand, jede klasse kann sich imba equip im AH kaufen ohne aufwand, jede klasse kann sich umengen an gold erfarmen, ohne viel aufwand, der def tank hat am meisten repkosten, levelt am schwierigsten, farmt am wenigsten und am langsamsten, bekommt imba items nur in den raid inis ab 10 mann ... dann regt sich jeder auf wieso es so wenige deffs gibt und was macht blizzard, statt es dem warri tank zu vereinfachen, führen die ne neue tankklasse ein ... usw und sofort -.- was meint ihr dazu?



als def-tank verbringst du in der regel viel zeit beim kriegerlehrer aber dass ich andere klassen locker pvp equip farmen können stimmt so auch nicht....in der regel muss jede klasse für pvp umskillen....und was soll überhaupt dieser vergleich?...im pvp brauchst keine tanks und im pve brauchst kein pvp-equip...

krieger ist eine sehr starke pvp-klasse....du musst dich nur entscheiden was du machen willst...pvp oder tanken oder beides?....der krieger ist eine klasse die vom spieler viel fordert...sei esim pve oder im pvp....aber kann man ihn spielen macht er sehr viel spass


----------



## WotanGOP (10. Juni 2008)

aimbotuse schrieb:


> Im spiel selbst, um an Ausrüstung zu kommen, ist der Def Tank der letzte Idiot. Allein die Droprate von D3 Teilen (die man so unbedingt alle braucht, weil grüne heiler ja heroics dürfen, aber blaue tanks zu schlecht dafür sind) ist einfach nur scheiße. *Ich hab  jetzt ganze 14 Dk normal runs gebraucht um die Handschuhe zu bekommen.* Und wenn ich mir die drop raten der anderen D3 Sachen anschaue für andere klassen...Die sind um einiges höher. Und Tank sachen finden sich sowieso schwer. Meiste ist off was in normalen inis droppt, kaum def. Oder pala crap ohne ende =/


Ich mußte ca. 30 Mal komplett durch TdM Hero, um eine vernünftige Palatankwaffe zu bekommen. Der Krieger findet dagegen in Mecha Hero und Kara gleich zwei. Und die beiden Instanzen sind wesentlich leichter als TdM Hero.
Ganz Kara ist voll mit Kriegerplatte, nur für den Palatank gibt es nichts. In ZA gibt es auch wieder viel Kriegerplatte. Für den Palatank gibt es, wenn er denn mal droppen sollte, nur den Kolben.
Von Palatankschilden wollen wir gar nicht erst reden, es gibt vielleicht zwei im ganzen Spiel, der Rest ist für Krieger oder Schamis.
Wenn jemand schwer an Equip kommt, dann der Palatank. Würden wir nicht um Kriegerplatte mitwürfeln, würden wir teilweise komplett auf der Strecke bleiben.

Was das Questen und Farmen angeht, ist das natürlich für beide schwierig. Ich kann da nur ein Offequip empfehlen. Das bringt jeweils wenigstens etwas. Ich bin jetzt im Vergelterset aber mit Tankskillung natürlich nicht mit einem DD vergleichbar, aber es geht wesentlich schneller, als im Tankset.
Als Tank brauchst du sowieso viele Sets. Je nachdem, was auf dich zukommt, ziehst du dich um. So hab ich jeweils ein Bosstankset, Medium Tankset, Trashtankset, Natur-Frost-Mischresiset, Naturresi, Frostresi, Arkanresi, Schattenresi, Feuerresi und zusätzlich noch Vergelter- und Heilequip. Das Heilequip fällt beim Krieger natürlich weg, aber ein Offset sollte er immer haben. Wenn er im Raid grad nicht tanken muß, kann er so noch etwas mehr beitragen und spätestes bei den inneren Dämonen bei Leotherass kommt kaum ein Krieger darum herum.

Und Tanken fordert immer viel vom Spieler, egal welche Tankklasse er spielt. Fehler anderer Klassen kann man meistens irgendwie ausgleichen, während die Fehler des Tanks in der Regel tödlich enden. Den Druck muß man als Tank aushalten, sonst hat man falsch gewählt.
Ich versteh nur ausgerechnet vom Krieger dieses Mimimi nicht wirklich. Denn im Vergleich zum Paladin wird er bei WoW total verhätschelt.
Nichts destotrotz mag ich Tankkollegen und natürlich auch die Krieger. Ein guter Raid hat immer beide Tankklassen dabei und schließlich sind wir die Speerspitze. Steht der Tank, steht der Raid. Und jeder, der dieser Verantwortung gerecht wird, hat Achtung verdient. Und nichts ist so begehrt und hoch angesehen, wie ein guter Tank. Und das gleicht es aus, denke ich, daß wir immer die steinigeren Wege zu gehen haben.


----------



## Jetrel (10. Juni 2008)

WotanGOP schrieb:


> Ich mußte ca. 30 Mal komplett durch TdM Hero, um eine vernünftige Palatankwaffe zu bekommen. Der Krieger findet dagegen in Mecha Hero und Kara gleich zwei. Und die beiden Instanzen sind wesentlich leichter als TdM Hero.



ein pala tank whined wegen der waffe???? DU kannst dir eine badges waffe holen, wir krieger tanks nicht, und die dropchance in mecha und kara ist verdammt geringt


----------



## ScHaDoWeYe (10. Juni 2008)

Um weitere Heulfreds zu unterbinden:

Der Tank hat es am schwersten, damit nur die skilled Gamer ihn zocken.
Ein Volldepp kann als Warlock gute Epics abstauben.
Aber ein Volldepp kann nicht mit einem Tank das selbe erreichen.

Um einen Tank erfolgreich zu spielen, in jeder hinsicht, braucht man
Skill, über den die Heul-Fred-Macher allem anschein nach nicht
verfügen.

So viel meinerseits. Bin übrigends auch dabei mir einen Tank hochzuzocken.

MfG, Schadoweye


----------



## rufer (10. Juni 2008)

zeig mir einen heiler wo n blauen tank hero heiln...

Die reinfolge ist doch immer weider gleich

Normale inis items farmen -> Hero items Farmen -> Kara

( Mitlerweile ist halt der conntet so weit das n gut eqipter tank nen heiler hero mit nehm kann)
oder Ein guter heiler n tank mit blau grünen sachen mit nehm hat ( wenn er seine werte hat an verteitigung)
Von dds garkeine rede grün mitlerweile...


Nur was ich ziemlich schreck finde das viele und das is auf amantul wirklich schlimm sich nach den grünen zeug ihr s1 zeug holen und dann meinen weil sie dort ne pvp skillung gehabt haben in hero auch so rocken... und das schärfste ist dann immer noch kein omen usw.. da schau ich mir nur noch die leute an wenn die full s1 sind werden die net mitgenomm weil man sich gleich denken kann hmm isn pvpler hat nix in hirn... (sorry aber so kommt mir das immer wieder vor...)


----------



## rufer (10. Juni 2008)

zeig mir einen heiler wo n blauen tank hero heiln...

Die reinfolge ist doch immer weider gleich

Normale inis items farmen -> Hero items Farmen -> Kara -> usw

( Mitlerweile ist halt der conntet so weit das n gut eqipter tank nen heiler hero mit nehm kann)
oder Ein guter heiler n tank mit blau grünen sachen mit nehm hat ( wenn er seine werte hat an verteitigung)
Von dds garkeine rede grün mitlerweile...


Nur was ich ziemlich schreck finde das viele und das is auf amantul wirklich schlimm sich nach den grünen zeug ihr s1 zeug holen und dann meinen weil sie dort ne pvp skillung gehabt haben in hero auch so rocken... und das schärfste ist dann immer noch kein omen usw.. da schau ich mir nur noch die leute an wenn die full s1 sind werden die net mitgenomm weil man sich gleich denken kann hmm isn pvpler hat nix in hirn... (sorry aber so kommt mir das immer wieder vor...)

Beispiel: HDZ1 Burgwache wird gerade makiert, gebullt wärend des kampfes schaft es doch der s1 mage die turm wache von links den hügel oben zu pullen...


Hab schon vieles gesehn aber manchmal meint man echt die sehn manche mops nicht oder keine ahnung 

und was ich auch als sehr sehr normal schon mitlerweile finde. 
Suche channel: suche nen mage, was schreibt mich da an warri dd ob wir noch nen hiskill dd brauchen... könnt ja raten was er angehabt hat... klar s1


----------



## Murkx (10. Juni 2008)

Das Deff Tanks schwerer Leveln halte ich für ein Gerücht - schon deshalb weil ich selbst einen spiele und relativ problemlos auch beim Konsortium durch farmen ehrfürchtig geworden bin. Das wäre mit einem Mage etc. nicht wesentlich schneller gegangen. Questen etc. ist mit einem Deff-Tank auch easy - nur das man halt anders spielt - es dauert länger mobs zu töten - dafür regt man kaum.

Deff-Items bekommt man auch in fast jeder Inze - und erst ab Karazhan wird es ja eh interessant - und dort droppt wahrlich genug.

Zum zweiten kann man problemlos durch Hero-Marken sehr gute Deff-Sachen erwerben und selbst herstellbare Items gibt es sehr gute.

Ergo - nicht rumjammern sondern mal belesen wo man gute Deff-Items bekommt - z.B. Gegenstandssuche bei Buffed - und einen orderntlichen Beruf wählen. Meiner ist Bergbau / Juwi und damit hab ich noch nie "Geldprobleme" gehabt - höchtens wie ich es ausgebe.


----------



## Fatalus (10. Juni 2008)

Ich höre einen leichten Anflug von mimimimi in deinem Post. Einfach umskillen, questen, pvp machen - sprich gold verdienen. Zu raids wieder auf def skillen.
Ende und schon hat sich der Fisch...lässte dir halt vom Raid bezahlen oder nimm dir wen mit auf die Insel der DMG macht...


----------



## Grobius (10. Juni 2008)

mumba schrieb:


> wieso ist der def tank der letzte idiot im spiel ... ? jede klasse kann sich über pvp imba equip farmen ohne aufwand, jede klasse kann sich imba equip im AH kaufen ohne aufwand, jede klasse kann sich umengen an gold erfarmen, ohne viel aufwand, der def tank hat am meisten repkosten, levelt am schwierigsten, farmt am wenigsten und am langsamsten...



Du hast noch nie einen Heiler gespielt, oder?


----------



## Nensy (10. Juni 2008)

Als Def Tank schlecht farmen?? Omfg l2p!


----------



## Igier (10. Juni 2008)

hier heult ein deffkrieger der in nonhero, hero und raids das tankequip nachgeschmissen bekommt 
was sollen dann palas und druiden sagen wenn sie tankequip wollen


----------



## WotanGOP (10. Juni 2008)

Jetrel schrieb:


> ein pala tank whined wegen der waffe???? DU kannst dir eine badges waffe holen, wir krieger tanks nicht, und die dropchance in mecha und kara ist verdammt geringt


Nicht alles, was geschrieben wird, ist gleich mit "whine" abzutun. Ich habe nur erläutert, daß es für den Krieger leichter ist, an eine gute Waffe zu kommen. Die Dropchancen von Sonnenverschlinger und Königsverteidiger sind wesendlich höher, als die vom Knüppel der Weihe. Ich hatte beide schon lange auf der Bank, während ich immernoch mit Kristallgeschmiedetes Schwert herumlief. Ich habe mich jedoch nicht darüber beschwert, was für die Bezeichnung "whine" Grundvorraussetzung gewesen wäre. Eher im Gegenteil. Ich mußte sehr viel für meinen Kolben tun. Ich habe dabei sehr viel gelernt in TdM Hero, auch wenn ich die Intsnaz oft verflucht habe und heute nicht mehr sehen kann. Und das Glücksgefühl, als endlich MEIN Kolben gedroppt ist, war einfach unbeschreiblich und hat alle Mühe vergessen gemacht. Im Nachhinein finde ich es sogar gut, denn die Erfahrungen, die ich dabei gesammelt habe, kann mir niemand mehr nehmen, ich aber davon für immer profitieren.

Und nun zeig mir doch Mal, welche Palatankwaffe man für Abzeichen kaufen kann. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Yagilrallae (10. Juni 2008)

oO, wenn ich das schon wieder lese, bekomme ich Augenkrebs...

Bitte, bitte erspart den Def-Kriegern pvp-items die fürs Pve genutzt werden könnten.
Es langt das es genug DD´ler gibt die sich Ihre epischen Klamotten durch Pvp erspielt haben, aber noch nie eine heroische Instanz von innen gesehen haben.

Wenn das nun auch bei Tanks kommen soll, denn Mahlzeit!

Ich bin ebenfalls ein Tank und bin stolz drauf das ich mir mein Set nach und nach zusammengefarmt habe.
Angefangen habe ich auch gildenlos, mit den blauen gecrafteten Items. Erster epischer Gegenstand waren die "rote Stiefel der Verwüstung" Rez für ca 1000g im AH und Mats auch ca 700g. (Ist zwar das einzige sinnvolle Item nach dmem blauen Einsteigerprogramm, aber dafür locker T5-Vergleichbar). Und dann gings erst in Instanzen los zum abfarmen, anschließend inne Gilde und Kara equip weiter aufgebessert.
Und mittlerweile bekommen ja auch tanks eine fast kpl Rüstung durch hero-Marken hinterhergeworfen.

Und wer sagt Tanks können net allein losziehn...nich wirklich wahr.
Ich lege alleine 70er Elite aus Grp-Q, da kein heal benötigt. 
In den Minen Netherschwingen pull ich mir ~6Mobs, stell mich inne Ecke, zünd mir ne Kippe an und hau Sie nach und nach kaputt...

Aber bitte bitte keine PvP-Items für Def-Krieger....


----------



## Surfer im Datenhighway (10. Juni 2008)

mumba schrieb:


> wieso ist der def tank der letzte idiot im spiel ... ? jede klasse kann sich über pvp imba equip farmen ohne aufwand, jede klasse kann sich imba equip im AH kaufen ohne aufwand, jede klasse kann sich umengen an gold erfarmen, ohne viel aufwand, der def tank hat am meisten repkosten, levelt am schwierigsten, farmt am wenigsten und am langsamsten, bekommt imba items nur in den raid inis ab 10 mann ... dann regt sich jeder auf wieso es so wenige deffs gibt und was macht blizzard, statt es dem warri tank zu vereinfachen, führen die ne neue tankklasse ein ... usw und sofort -.- was meint ihr dazu?



du raidest hyjal und schreibst so nen müll?....also falls das wirklich deine meinung ist lösche deinen char...du hast im raid immer first need auf items, du stirbst im vergleich zu anderen klassen nur sehr selten und wo du raidest kannst dich bestimmt nicht über mangelnde deff items beklagen


----------

